# AKV CL PTR/TR - taking practically first timers -TR starts on P. 17 (completed)



## Pinkocto

Greetings everybody and welcome to my first PTR.  I had not planned on doing one for this trip because I'm not sure there's much to talk about, but I feel at a bit of a loss without talking about my Disney plans.  I find I like to talk about Disney much more than the average bear and only people on the DIS understand.  

Dates for the trip: 

09/03-09/10/12. We'll be arriving at MCO at 9:40 am on the third and leaving at 7:15 on the tenth so will have pretty much a full 8 days. 

Players of the trip: 

My mother - Jeanette

DB - Richard

SiL - Melanie

Me - Pam

A little history:

I purchased DVC, home resort AKV, in January 2011 and had promised myself not to share the news because it was a big purchase and I didn't want anybody judging me.  Well that lasted maybe 4 months. I just couldn't control myself any longer and had to share the good news.  I have absolutely no idea what came over me, but I offered to take my DB and SiL in the next year.  I say I don't know what came over me because these people are not my favorite.  Yes they're family, and that might sound terrible, but over the years they have caused me a lot of stress and grief.  Unfortunately when things are good one tends to forget the bad, so when I offered to take them things must have been good.  I'm really hoping I can make the most of this trip and still have a wonderful time.  

I wanted to take them in the Adventure Season to use the least amount of points, and September 2012 seemed to work for everybody.  At some point I offered to just send them on their own because it did not seem like a fun trip, but they do not want to go alone.  Neither of them have been to WDW in over fifteen years and would have no idea where to start.  I kindly asked my mother to come along to help keep my sanity, and it is not in her nature to refuse a free trip so thankfully agreed to come.  

Since I had just bought at AKV and had very quickly fallen in love with the place that was the only resort on the list.  The plan was to get two studios CL because I did CL on the previous trip when I bought DVC and did not want to be without it, it was so fabulous.  

I patiently waited until exactly my 11 month window, called at exactly 9:00 am and was able to get exactly what I wanted.  It was not without a bit of stress because the CM was only able to book one room at a time.  The whole time we were booking the first room I kept thinking anybody could be calling and getting the other room.  This was before they set up the wonderful online booking system which I now absolutely love.  There are only 5 CL studios so I knew it was a strong possibility I wouldn't get both, but I did NOT want to be in the same room with them.  Also, if I got a 2 BR it would have been more than the points for two studios.  This is the best of everything.   

I'm hoping you guys can give me tips on what I shouldn't miss for these two who are practically first timers.  They were both kids when they last went, and I really want to make this trip a good one.  I don't want to run them ragged so I know I need to take things easy and factor in pool time and breaks.  I'm also having to keep this a budget friendly trip for them, so have only planned two sit down breakfasts and the rest will be CS.  I'm hoping they take advantage of the CL as much as possible because I know that helps a lot.  

That's it for now, will be back with a daily schedule later.


----------



## dgbg100106

Am I first??????


Whoop...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Am I first??????
> 
> 
> Whoop...



 Thanks for joining!


----------



## MEK

I'm in.  I am most curious to see how the newly elected point czar is going to use all her points.


----------



## tiggrbaby

I'm in!  Loved your last TR.  I hope things go well for you this time.  Just keep saying "happy place, happy place" and you will really be there!


----------



## athenna

Woohoo, Pam! I am so in!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I'm in.  I am most curious to see how the newly elected point czar is going to use all her points.



 that gave me a lovely chuckle! This trip I booked last October before I bought more points so I had to borrow from 2013. This is why I went to SSR the day we got off the ship to see if they could help move my points around. 

Glad you're along for the ride  I'm just hoping and praying there's no family drama in September.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for joining!



My pleasure...  Since I am not going I have to live thru everyone's TR's....  and yours are great!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> I'm in!  Loved your last TR.  I hope things go well for you this time.  Just keep saying "happy place, happy place" and you will really be there!



That is an excellent mantra! I really hope so too. The problem is they're not good communicators at all, so they don't want to talk about plans. I'm thinking I need two or three back up plans in case they don't like what I've come up with. Who knows, I might never invite anyone else to Disney after this... 

Thanks for joining the party!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> That is an excellent mantra! I really hope so too. The problem is they're not good communicators at all, so they don't want to talk about plans. I'm thinking I need two or three back up plans in case they don't like what I've come up with. Who knows, I might never invite anyone else to Disney after this...
> 
> Thanks for joining the party!



Just plan what you want to do and let them come along if they want. otherwise let them go do as they please.

Tell them when and where the ADRs are, and they can find their way there.

I had to do that a couple of years ago with people that wanted to come with us.


----------



## Pinkocto

athenna said:


> Woohoo, Pam! I am so in!



Glad you came over, thanks for joining! I'll take lots and lots and lots of pictures of the CL and hopfully it won't change too much.


----------



## athenna

Pinkocto said:


> Glad you came over, thanks for joining! I'll take lots and lots and lots of pictures of the CL and hopfully it won't change too much.



Awesome! I cant wait


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> My pleasure...  Since I am not going I have to live thru everyone's TR's....  and yours are great!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Just plan what you want to do and let them come along if they want. otherwise let them go do as they please.
> 
> Tell them when and where the ADRs are, and they can find their way there.
> 
> I had to do that a couple of years ago with people that wanted to come with us.



I made it as easy as possible, both ADRs are at Boma, I just hope they wake up on time. You're right, I mustn't stress too much, this is still my vacation also.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I made it as easy as possible, both ADRs are at Boma, I just hope they wake up on time. You're right, I mustn't stress too much, this is still my vacation also.



You are very right!  Enjoy yourself and let the others make their own way.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Checking in.

Corinna


----------



## Shell54

Followed your link over from the cruise board. I'm in


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Corinna





Shell54 said:


> Followed your link over from the cruise board. I'm in



Thanks for joining!


----------



## TanzUnited99

Hi Pam

I'm joining in and hopefully will be better at keeping up then I was with your cruise TR!

Looking forward to hearing all the plans.

Tanz


----------



## Pinkocto

I've been trying to figure out a daily schedule, so I'll post what I've figured so far and please chime in with any thoughts.  

9/3: Monday - Arrival Day.  

- Leaving Baltimore at 7:25 am to arrive in Orlando at 9:40.  
- Using DME and should be at Jambo House by 11:00 am.  
- Check-in, if rooms not ready, will have some snacks at the CL and give Richard and Melanie (R & M in the future) a tour of the resort.
-Hollywood Studios has evening EMHs (9-midnight) so that's where we'll head as soon as we're ready.

9/4: Tuesday

-Breakfast in the CL.
-No evening EMHs so will let R & M choose the park today.  There is no way in the universe they will be getting up early enough for morning EMHs so that is not even being factored in.

9/5: Wednesday

-Breakfast in the CL.
-Same as Tuesday, no evening EMHs so will let R & M choose where they'd like to go.  I do not think it's necessary for them to buy Park Hoppers this trip since they haven't been in so long.  

9/6: Thursday

-Breakfast at Boma, 10:00 am.   
-Planning on this to be a pool day.  After three full days I'm pretty sure they'll be ready for a break.  I have run this idea by them and they think it's a good idea.  
-Perhaps mini golf in the afternoon or a movie in the evening.  

9/7: Friday

-Breakfast in the CL. 
-Epcot has evening EMHs (9-midnight) so that's the park for the day. I'm pretty sure we'll have to take a break halfway through. Epcot has a lot of walking and I don't want them to get too tuckered out.  

9/8: Saturday

-Breakfast in the CL.
-Will let R & M choose the park.

9/9: Sunday

-Breakfast at Boma again, 10:00 am.  I made two reservations because I feel sure they'll want to go again, but if they don't I can always cancel it.  Of course, mom and I could go alone also.  I'm just going to play it by ear.  
-Magic Kingdom has evening EMHs (9-midnight) which is where we'll head whenever we're ready.   

9/10: Monday - Departure Day

Will be having as stress free a last day as possible.

-I'm going to request a late check-out which I'm hoping won't be a problem, if they aren't able to we'll work with it.  
-Do airline check-in 
-4:15pm DME pick-up for our 7:15 flight.  
-No park today, I'm just thinking it would make the day a bit too rushed. We can either go to DTD for some shopping and lunch or enjoy the pool/resort. I will not be letting R & M go off on their own, they are almost always tardy to family functions and will not risk them missing the pick-up.  

I'll go through each park later and chat about what are must do's and ok to miss.


----------



## Pinkocto

TanzUnited99 said:


> Hi Pam
> 
> I'm joining in and hopefully will be better at keeping up then I was with your cruise TR!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all the plans.
> 
> Tanz



Hi Tanz!  Glad you came over   No worries, you can always read it if you want, I posted links to each update on the first page.  

How is the job hunt going?  I hope you were able to find something.


----------



## SusieBea

More please!


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounds like a great plan.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

this is my favorite line.... 
"I will not be letting R & M go off on their own, they are almost always tardy to family functions and will not risk them missing the pick-up. "


----------



## Shell54

Yum.. your Boma ADRs I love that place.


----------



## Pinkocto

SusieBea said:


> More please!



Welcome, thanks for joining  

I see you're OKW owners, I'll be heading there in December, looking forward to it. I've heard a lot of wonderful things.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> this is my favorite line....
> "I will not be letting R & M go off on their own, they are almost always tardy to family functions and will not risk them missing the pick-up. "



 I just can't take the chance!


----------



## SusieBea

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome, thanks for joining
> 
> I see you're OKW owners, I'll be heading there in December, looking forward to it. I've heard a lot of wonderful things.



We've been OKW owners for a loooong time and have stayed there over 30 times. We love it, and no other DVC resort even came close - until we stayed at Kidani. We love it, too!


----------



## MEK

Your plans look great.  I always wanted to go to WDW the week after Labor Day.  I think it has to be the lowest crowd week for the whole year.  Congrats on the CL booking.  That's awesome.  Love Boma for breakfast!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Your plans look great.  I always wanted to go to WDW the week after Labor Day.  I think it has to be the lowest crowd week for the whole year.  Congrats on the CL booking.  That's awesome.  Love Boma for breakfast!



Would you believe I had no idea it was Labor Day until I booked it and it suddenly hit me. I almost thought of pushing it back a day because I was worried flights would be outrageous. But after a little research found that it shouldn't be bad and thankfully it wasn't. Only $88 each way which I was happy to get. I'm really hoping for low crowds, it would make things much smoother. The only kink that I hadnt thought of is that it will probably be muggy. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Should probably do a bit more research on the weather.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Plans sound great!  If you have a park hopper, you can always get up early and hit the EMH park and have them call when they are ready to go.  That way you can make sure you don't miss anything you want to see.

DH would never make the AM; I always packed up the kids and met him somewhere.  Became much easier once I had a cellphone!


----------



## SusieBea

Pinkocto said:


> Would you believe I had no idea it was Labor Day until I booked it and it suddenly hit me. I almost thought of pushing it back a day because I was worried flights would be outrageous. But after a little research found that it shouldn't be bad and thankfully it wasn't. Only $88 each way which I was happy to get. I'm really hoping for low crowds, it would make things much smoother. The only kink that I hadnt thought of is that it will probably be muggy. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Should probably do a bit more research on the weather.



We went the week after Labor Day two years ago - the second week of September. There were NO crowds, but it was terribly hot. I'd do it again though.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Plans sound great!  If you have a park hopper, you can always get up early and hit the EMH park and have them call when they are ready to go.  That way you can make sure you don't miss anything you want to see.
> 
> DH would never make the AM; I always packed up the kids and met him somewhere.  Became much easier once I had a cellphone!



Mom and I have APs since I knew we were doing multiple trips this year. That is definitely an option, but can I wake up early enough is the question


----------



## Pinkocto

SusieBea said:


> We went the week after Labor Day two years ago - the second week of September. There were NO crowds, but it was terribly hot. I'd do it again though.



Terribly hot is much worse than muggy, that is a tad worrisome.  I went once in June and that was scorching. Low crowds might make it worth it, I love low crowds. Late January was such low crowds almost everything was a walk on, and that was so wonderful.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Would you believe I had no idea it was Labor Day until I booked it and it suddenly hit me. I almost thought of pushing it back a day because I was worried flights would be outrageous. But after a little research found that it shouldn't be bad and thankfully it wasn't. Only $88 each way which I was happy to get. I'm really hoping for low crowds, it would make things much smoother. The only kink that I hadnt thought of is that it will probably be muggy. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Should probably do a bit more research on the weather.



Well, you obviously don't have school age kids or you would know exactly when Labor Day is.  My kids always went back to school after Labor Day.  There was never any childcare/camp/ect the week before so we started taking vacation then.  I love that week.  I have been to WDW a bunch of times pre Labor Day week and it can be really, stinking hot or it can be regular summer temps - mid 80's and decent humidity.  The trade off is you won't have any crowds.  And - there shouldn't be a single school age kid in the park.    Great price on the flights!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Well, you obviously don't have school age kids or you would know exactly when Labor Day is.  My kids always went back to school after Labor Day.  There was never any childcare/camp/ect the week before so we started taking vacation then.  I love that week.  I have been to WDW a bunch of times pre Labor Day week and it can be really, stinking hot or it can be regular summer temps - mid 80's and decent humidity.  The trade off is you won't have any crowds.  And - there shouldn't be a single school age kid in the park.    Great price on the flights!



You are quite right, no kids yet.  Hopefully I won't have any that don't share my love for Disney, then I'll be in trouble! Oh that's really nice to hear about the low crowds. I'll keep my fingers crossed for mid 80s, that would be really nice. 

Can I ask how you get your links to just say the name of your TR. I would love to change mine over to be like that.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> You are quite right, no kids yet.  Hopefully I won't have any that don't share my love for Disney, then I'll be in trouble! Oh that's really nice to hear about the low crowds. I'll keep my fingers crossed for mid 80s, that would be really nice.
> 
> Can I ask how you get your links to just say the name of your TR. I would love to change mine over to be like that.



Higlight the name of your tr and click on the button that looks like the globe with a figure 8 in front of it...  Place the URL on the pop up box and there you go, that link is now associated with your TR name..


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Higlight the name of your tr and click on the button that looks like the globe with a figure 8 in front of it...  Place the URL on the pop up box and there you go, that link is now associated with your TR name..



Thank you Brandi!  I like the look of that much better.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you Brandi!  I like the look of that much better.



no problem.....

That is how mine are done...  You can highlight and change the font or the color the same way.


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope everyone had a great Monday.  I know I didn't sound very enthusiastic about this trip, but it could not come fast enough.  Work has been very stressful and I am so looking forward to getting away and relaxing. 

I had dinner with R & M the other night, and they are getting very excited.  I gave them the run down of the schedule and made sure they knew that whenever they didn't like how the day was going they would be free to head off on their own.  This didn't go over well.  They are trusting me to show them a good time and will stick with mom and I and do whatever I plan on doing.  I'll be curious how long this lasts.  I'm just glad they're really looking forward to this.  Who knows, it could be a great bonding experience for everyone.


----------



## dvc at last !

We are staying AKV - Jambo - CL for the first time at the end of September
(Can hardly believe we scored CL) and then to OKW.
We will be waiting to see what you have to say about it when you return.
Hope using the extra points for CL is worth it - we will soon findout.
We do love Boma.   We also like Ohana - have you been there for dinner ?
The food is great !


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh yes, the extra points are worth it, CL is fabulous. It is so nice to have breakfast available without having to go to a restaurant or piece meal something in the room. Along with all the rest of the goodies during the day. The African Smoothie is one of my favorite things they have, so delicious. 

The only time I've been to Ohana was for breakfast with Lilo and Stitch, enjoyed that very much. I've heard people love dinner but it's mainly meat so I doubt I'll ever get over for it.


----------



## MEK

I see you got your TR links all changed over.    Nice!  It took me forever to figure that out, too.  And I finally figured out how to do my update links the right way, although its a PITA!


----------



## dvc at last !

Pinkocto said:


> Oh yes, the extra points are worth it, CL is fabulous. It is so nice to have breakfast available without having to go to a restaurant or piece meal something in the room. Along with all the rest of the goodies during the day. The African Smoothie is one of my favorite things they have, so delicious.
> 
> The only time I've been to Ohana was for breakfast with Lilo and Stitch, enjoyed that very much. I've heard people love dinner but it's mainly meat so I doubt I'll ever get over for it.



Good to hear that the extra points for CL are worth it - is the African Smoothie offered all day ?  It will be great having a breakfast available at CL and not having to go out to a breakfast and not having to put something together for a breakfast. That will save a lot of am time.
Ohana for dinner is great - yes there is unlimited steak, pork, chicken and shrimp, but our adult children are vegetarian and vegan and they were made specail meals - fab  !  They did enjoy the bread, salad, vegetables, and the noodles.  The dipping sauces were great, too.  Can you tell it is our new fav ?
http://allears.net/menu/menu_oh.htm


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I see you got your TR links all changed over.    Nice!  It took me forever to figure that out, too.  And I finally figured out how to do my update links the right way, although its a PITA!



Oh no, I didn't even think about the update links. Do you do it the same way?


----------



## Pinkocto

dvc at last ! said:


> Good to hear that the extra points for CL are worth it - is the African Smoothie offered all day ?  It will be great having a breakfast available at CL and not having to go out to a breakfast and not having to put something together for a breakfast. That will save a lot of am time.



They change the offerings some days, but mostly it was there all day. Sometimes they put it out after breakfast which annoyed me because it was a perfect breakfast item in my opinion. They also have fruit juices, milk, and sodas available all day. They put the beer out sometime in the afternoon, and the wine and cordials later in the evening. They break up the day in five sections all with different food items.  The espresso machine is always out. The CL is such a nice perk. I'll always book it in the future as long as its available. 

Thanks for the Ohana info, I'll go check out the menu.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no, I didn't even think about the update links. Do you do it the same way?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


>



Excellent, thanks


----------



## TanzUnited99

The tentative plans look great! 

I'm glad that R&M are looking forward to the trip.

I'll got back and read your cruise report when I have a bit more time. The job search is still going strong thanks...had an interview last week but was not successful 

I've learnt from it though and will move onto the next one...can't wait until the day I can finally say I have a permanent job!

Do you still plan to visit Harry Potter sometime soon?

Tanz


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> I hope everyone had a great Monday.  I know I didn't sound very enthusiastic about this trip, but it could not come fast enough.  Work has been very stressful and I am so looking forward to getting away and relaxing.
> 
> I had dinner with R & M the other night, and they are getting very excited.  I gave them the run down of the schedule and made sure they knew that whenever they didn't like how the day was going they would be free to head off on their own.  This didn't go over well.  They are trusting me to show them a good time and will stick with mom and I and do whatever I plan on doing.  I'll be curious how long this lasts.  I'm just glad they're really looking forward to this.  Who knows, it could be a great bonding experience for everyone.



Time will fly and before you know it, it will be time to pack. I am glad that your family is looking forward to the trip and that they are open to go along with your plans.

Corinna


----------



## HsvTeacher

Pinkocto said:


> They change the offerings some days, but mostly it was there all day. Sometimes they put it out after breakfast which annoyed me because it was a perfect breakfast item in my opinion. They also have fruit juices, milk, and sodas available all day. *They put the beer out sometime in the afternoon*, and the wine and cordials later in the evening. They break up the day in five sections all with different food items.  The espresso machine is always out. The CL is such a nice perk. I'll always book it in the future as long as its available.
> 
> Thanks for the Ohana info, I'll go check out the menu.



If you're looking for beer and can't find it, they now keep it in the back instead of the fridge/cooler. I guess they had problems with underage kids taking it, so now you have to ask for it at the door close to where they keep the Jungle Juice, lemonade, etc. They also open it for you. 

Oh, and we got a nice little surprise in the room when we checked in last month. Hopefully, they'll keep doing that for DVC members staying on points!


----------



## Pinkocto

HsvTeacher said:


> If you're looking for beer and can't find it, they now keep it in the back instead of the fridge/cooler. I guess they had problems with underage kids taking it, so now you have to ask for it at the door close to where they keep the Jungle Juice, lemonade, etc. They also open it for you.
> 
> Oh, and we got a nice little surprise in the room when we checked in last month. Hopefully, they'll keep doing that for DVC members staying on points!



Thanks so much for this info. R loves his beer and he's very excited to be saving $s with it being in the CL. If we got there and couldn't find it I know he'd be disappointed. I know we would ask about it but this stops any confusion. 

I love surprises  I hope they continue, that would be such a treat.


----------



## Pinkocto

TanzUnited99 said:


> The tentative plans look great!
> 
> I'm glad that R&M are looking forward to the trip.
> 
> I'll got back and read your cruise report when I have a bit more time. The job search is still going strong thanks...had an interview last week but was not successful
> 
> I've learnt from it though and will move onto the next one...can't wait until the day I can finally say I have a permanent job!
> 
> Do you still plan to visit Harry Potter sometime soon?
> 
> Tanz



I'm sorry you're still on the hunt. It is such a frustrating ordeal to go through. I'm glad you're able to stay positive, that is a big help. 

Oh yes, definitely still planning on visiting Harry Potter. If I don't get over to see the sets I'll regret it forever. The problem is I have to wait until my work schedule opens up. Technically I'm still in the training phase and can't request how I'd like my schedule to be. I work four ten hour days, and right now they're not putting all four days in a row which is a pain.  The only reason I'm able to go in September is because I had it booked before I was hired.


----------



## MEK

pinkocto said:


> oh no, i didn't even think about the update links. Do you do it the same way?



yup!


----------



## Pinkocto

Every day I'm getting more excited about this trip.  I mean, why not be excited.  I'll be at my favorite resort of all time, CL no less, and for eight days.  I can not let the potential drama weigh me down.  And who knows, there may be no drama.  I bought us all matching 'We're Going to Disney' shirts yesterday since the online store has 25% off everything.  I may have bought some other things as well   The discount was a perfect excuse for me to buy some things I've been eyeing for a while.  

So must do's at Hollywood Studios: 

Tower of Terror, no doubt about it.  M has reservations about this, is terrified of falling.  I explained the mechanics of the ride and she seems to be pacified for now.  I'll try to get on this a second time, but we'll see how the group feels.

Rockin' Roller Coaster, an absolute must.  Maybe numerous rides if the line isn't too bad.  I know everyone will love this.  

Toy Story Mania, of course.  I'm thinking we might have to wait for EMHs for this one, since we won't be getting to HS in the morning.  But I also don't know if everyone will be doing the same thing during EMHs.  We'll play this by ear.  

Backlot Tour, I know they'll enjoy this, and probably be happy to sit down for a while.  On one of M's trips, might have been her only trip but I'm not sure, they did this and she was just terrified of the canyon scene.  Must lay to rest these fears.  Nobody should be afraid at Disney.  

Lights, Motor, Action, yes on the list. I'll have to be careful and check the times right when we get in and perhaps plan the day around this.  I know they'll really like it.  I'm trying to factor in as many sitting things because I know they'll need it.  

Muppet 3D, absolutely. Love this show. For anybody who hasn't checked, they really did leave the key under the mat.  Hopefully I'll remember to take a picture for you.  

Star Tours, another absolutely.  I will probably sit a second or third ride out.  I got very uncomfortable doing back to back rides in December and do not want a repeat of that sensation.  M is not a sci-fi lover, but we will force her to do this.  

Indiana Jones, not my favorite any more, but I know R & M will enjoy this.  And provide a much needed rest by this point.  

The Great Movie Ride, will try to hit this when the line is short.  Perhaps during EMH's.  My favorite is the Alien scene, it's so wonderfully scary waiting for the alien to come out of the ceiling!  

Whenever we're walking past the Honey I Shrunk the Kids play area we'll walk through it, R has great memories of this from prior trips. 

We will only do Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid shows if time permits.  I think we're looking at a pretty full day, but if the lines are short we may have extra time on our hands.  

At some point before it closes I'd like to stop in at Starring Rolls and get some goodies.  We might have lunch there, but if not I'll still need to stop by.  I'm going to give R & M a choice about lunch.  We can either eat at the Mara when we get to the hotel, have some snakcs in the CL and/or have lunch somewhere in HS.  It all depends on how hungry everybody is.  If everyone is tided over by snacks we can get to HS faster. I don't want grumps on my hands, so if they're dying of starvation we'll have to get something at the resort.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Sounds like a great plan!  

If Fantasmic is showing and you don't go to see it, that's a good time to hit up the rides for shorter waits.

When we were at the Alien scene in May, I felt a burning on my scalp.  Bits of dry ice came down with the mist!  The lady in front of me got it, too.  I was glad I wasn't looking up!


----------



## HsvTeacher

Have you ever tried the Animation Academy at Hollywood Studio? 

We didn't discover it until a few trips in, and it's a great way to have some fun while cooling off in the AC. The drawings also make really nice souvenirs!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Sounds like a great plan!
> 
> If Fantasmic is showing and you don't go to see it, that's a good time to hit up the rides for shorter waits.
> 
> When we were at the Alien scene in May, I felt a burning on my scalp.  Bits of dry ice came down with the mist!  The lady in front of me got it, too.  I was glad I wasn't looking up!



I havnt checked if Fantasmic is showing, since I didn't plan on taking them, but that's a good idea. Much shorter lines when it's going on. 

Ooohhh! That sounds delightfully scary! For a couple trips they didn't have the alien coming out of the ceiling which was such a disappointment. It was there in December and still there in May for you so it looks promising.


----------



## Pinkocto

HsvTeacher said:


> Have you ever tried the Animation Academy at Hollywood Studio?
> 
> We didn't discover it until a few trips in, and it's a great way to have some fun while cooling off in the AC. The drawings also make really nice souvenirs!



I've read someone's TRs who always does it every trip, but I just can't picture where you go to draw after the Mushu video  none of us are very artistic so don't know if we'd enjoy it. What do you think? I really do want to factor in as many relaxing activities.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Time will fly and before you know it, it will be time to pack. I am glad that your family is looking forward to the trip and that they are open to go along with your plans.
> 
> Corinna



I hope so, if I don't look at the count down its better.  patience is not my strong suit sometimes.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That sounds like a great plan. Tower of Terror scares me silly. I did this on my own at HS in 2005, but despite my aversion to the ride, I had always said that if Graham wants to try it, I come with him. He decided to give it a go at California Adventure last year and I just could not go through with it.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I've read someone's TRs who always does it every trip, but I just can't picture where you go to draw after the Mushu video  none of us are very artistic so don't know if we'd enjoy it. What do you think? I really do want to factor in as many relaxing activities.



I have never done this either?


----------



## dgbg100106

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a great plan. Tower of Terror scares me silly. I did this on my own at HS in 2005, but despite my aversion to the ride, I had always said that if Graham wants to try it, I come with him. He decided to give it a go at California Adventure last year and I just could not go through with it.
> 
> Corinna



David and I can not pass up an opportunity to ride ToT...


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a great plan. Tower of Terror scares me silly. I did this on my own at HS in 2005, but despite my aversion to the ride, I had always said that if Graham wants to try it, I come with him. He decided to give it a go at California Adventure last year and I just could not go through with it.
> 
> Corinna



What did Graham think of it? It is one of my absolute favorites. I get so terrified and scream so loud! I think it's some kind of twisted adrenaline high. Just thinking about it is making me laugh.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> What did Graham think of it? It is one of my absolute favorites. I get so terrified and scream so loud! I think it's some kind of twisted adrenaline high. Just thinking about it is making me laugh.



He had a similar reaction to me so this is definitely off the table. He was glad that he had experienced it once, but will not repeat it. He absolutely loves Expedition Everest, which is another ride I can't do. Yet I love Rock'n'Rollercoaster.

Corinna


----------



## HsvTeacher

Pinkocto said:


> I've read someone's TRs who always does it every trip, but I just can't picture where you go to draw after the Mushu video  none of us are very artistic so don't know if we'd enjoy it. What do you think? I really do want to factor in as many relaxing activities.



It's in the Magic of Disney Animation building behind Voyage of the Little Mermaid. They have a place to meet characters and interactive drawing kiosks along with an animation video. You can skip the video and go straight to the Animation Academy, though. It's in a room to the right of the character meets, and there is usually a CM that can point you in the right direction. 

The session last about 30 minutes or so, and one of the animators walks you through each step of the drawing. I'm not a good drawer, either, but my characters have always come out pretty neat.


----------



## Pinkocto

HsvTeacher said:


> It's in the Magic of Disney Animation building behind Voyage of the Little Mermaid. They have a place to meet characters and interactive drawing kiosks along with an animation video. You can skip the video and go straight to the Animation Academy, though. It's in a room to the right of the character meets, and there is usually a CM that can point you in the right direction.
> 
> The session last about 30 minutes or so, and one of the animators walks you through each step of the drawing. I'm not a good drawer, either, but my characters have always come out pretty neat.



Thank you  its always sounded fun, I definitely want to try it sometime. If not on this trip then sometime soon.


----------



## taaren

Hiya! I saw the CL part and had to subscribe! I'd love to stay in CL one of these days. Are you going to do a Sunrise Safari? I seriously contemplated renting points for one night of AK CL at the end of our upcoming trip just for the sake of doing a Sunrise Safari, but decided we didn't want to move again since we're already doing a split stay from BLT/BWV. From your ticker I think we'll be getting there around the same time as you for your December trip!


Pinkocto said:


> 9/10: Monday - Departure Day
> 
> Will be having as stress free a last day as possible.
> 
> -I'm going to _*request a late check-out*_ which I'm hoping won't be a problem, if they aren't able to we'll work with it.
> -Do airline check-in
> -4:15pm DME pick-up for our 7:15 flight.
> -No park today, I'm just thinking it would make the day a bit too rushed. We can either go to DTD for some shopping and lunch or enjoy the pool/resort. I will not be letting R & M go off on their own, they are almost always tardy to family functions and will not risk them missing the pick-up.



Just FYI, as far as I know DVC does not do late check out. The first year we owned we asked for it, and they said they never do this for DVC since the occupancy rates/percentages are so high and everybody wants their rooms by 4p, its just not possible on the non-hotel side. If you want to chill at the resort and use the pool/showers/locker room after check out that's fine, but they need to turn the rooms right at check out time.


----------



## Pinkocto

Welcome! Thanks for joining  

No, we're not going to do the Sunrise Safari on this trip. I'm figuring there's just so much else for R & M to see and do, there's no need to add anything extra. We did it once before and it is well worth it. Only offered on Thursday and Sunday though so make sure you work around that. I will be taking lots of pictures of the CL offerings so stick around for that  

Looks like we'll be there right around the same time. Is your cruise first or second? I just did my first cruise on the Dream in March and it was so amazing! 

Thanks for the info about check out. I thought I had read a friends TR where she was able to, but I think it was in CA, maybe different rules. It won't be a problem if we can't, just will force us out of the room faster which could be a good thing.


----------



## athenna

Enjoying your PT report so far, keep it coming  You know Im excited to read about CL


----------



## taaren

Pinkocto said:


> Looks like we'll be there right around the same time. Is your cruise first or second? I just did my first cruise on the Dream in March and it was so amazing!


We put our cruise in the middle of the trip, so 5 nights BLT, 3 night cruise to see Castaway Cay, then 6 nights BWV. Figure we don't get out to the East Coast very often so when we do we should go all out. It's only our second cruise, too, our first was a 5 night last September on the West Coast and its truly a magical vacation experience. Looking forward to the Dream. 

I like that your plan includes availing yourself of the CL breakfast. I really enjoy breakfast in the villa, and we don't mind cooking at all since we find it relaxing but the time saver factor would be awesome if we ever decide to go for it!


----------



## MEK

I'm curious to see if you are able to do all your "must-do's" at HS.  If I do ToT, RnR, TSM, and Star Tours then I'm happy.  Everything else is a bonus.   I do love the stunt show whose name I never get right.  I would have liked for my nephews to see that, but it didn't happen.  I really enjoyed the backlot tour in December.  You will definitely have the benefit of low crowds working towards your advantage.


----------



## Pinkocto

taaren said:


> We put our cruise in the middle of the trip, so 5 nights BLT, 3 night cruise to see Castaway Cay, then 6 nights BWV. Figure we don't get out to the East Coast very often so when we do we should go all out. It's only our second cruise, too, our first was a 5 night last September on the West Coast and its truly a magical vacation experience. Looking forward to the Dream.
> 
> I like that your plan includes availing yourself of the CL breakfast. I really enjoy breakfast in the villa, and we don't mind cooking at all since we find it relaxing but the time saver factor would be awesome if we ever decide to go for it!



Sounds like a fabulous trip! I have lots of pictures of the Dream in my TR, if you're interested the link is in my signature. I couldn't get over how beautiful she was the whole cruise. 

Oh yes, the time and money saver of the CL is so nice. If I ever do a villa I will definitely take advantage of the kitchen. I thought I would splurge for my DL trip next September, but its almost double the points of a studio. I just can't do it


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I'm curious to see if you are able to do all your "must-do's" at HS.  If I do ToT, RnR, TSM, and Star Tours then I'm happy.  Everything else is a bonus.   I do love the stunt show whose name I never get right.  I would have liked for my nephews to see that, but it didn't happen.  I really enjoyed the backlot tour in December.  You will definitely have the benefit of low crowds working towards your advantage.



I'm also curious if it'll work. I'm hoping the low crowds and EMHs will make it possible. I just figured yesterday that the only parks we'll repeat are AK and MK so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Pinkocto

So this has nothing to do with the PTR but I wanted to share some other planning news.  

Ever since they started building Aulani I knew I just had to get there someday, and since I bought the points on the cruise I've just been itching to plan a trip there.  Even before buying the points my plan was to do two weeks in late 2013, but that had to be pushed back because I also must get out to see DL. (too many trips and too little vacation time ) So, I'll be doing DL the first or second week in September 2013 (9/1-9/7 or 9/8-9/14/13), depending on what week I can get off work. And Aulani the last week in August and first week in September 2014. (8/24-9/6/14). I'm glad I have my dates pin pointed in my mind, because the 'I must get there' thought just wasn't firm enough 

I can ask for next year's vacation this December, so I'll be putting in my requests ASAP.  It's a 'first come first serve' type of thing, so I'm hoping I'll get exactly what I want if I put in my requests right when she'll take them.  The problem is I have the two cruises already booked, so those dates in my mind are set in stone.  Hopefully everything will work out perfectly, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> So this has nothing to do with the PTR but I wanted to share some other planning news.
> 
> Ever since they started building Aulani I knew I just had to get there someday, and since I bought the points on the cruise I've just been itching to plan a trip there.  Even before buying the points my plan was to do two weeks in late 2013, but that had to be pushed back because I also must get out to see DL. (too many trips and too little vacation time ) So, I'll be doing DL the first or second week in September 2013 (9/1-9/7 or 9/8-9/14/13), depending on what week I can get off work. And Aulani the last week in August and first week in September 2014. (8/24-9/6/14). I'm glad I have my dates pin pointed in my mind, because the 'I must get there' thought just wasn't firm enough
> 
> I can ask for next year's vacation this December, so I'll be putting in my requests ASAP.  It's a 'first come first serve' type of thing, so I'm hoping I'll get exactly what I want if I put in my requests right when she'll take them.  The problem is I have the two cruises already booked, so those dates in my mind are set in stone.  Hopefully everything will work out perfectly, my fingers are crossed.



Sounds awesome and I too have two different vacations in 2014 planned already!  Great minds think alike


----------



## tiggrbaby

Here's hoping you get all your vacations scheduled without any hassle!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds awesome and I too have two different vacations in 2014 planned already!  Great minds think alike



  I feel like I'm utterly obsessed with vacation. I guess there's worse things to be obsessed with. 

Also,  I'm 100% going on a cruise March 2014 for my birthday, so will book that as soon as the itineraries come out.  

Which trips have you already booked? Are you going to be able to get to Machu Picchu? I know I've already asked, but can't remember if that was about 2013 or 2014. So many wonderful vacations going on its hard to keep track.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Here's hoping you get all your vacations scheduled without any hassle!



Thank you!


----------



## franandaj

How did I miss this????????  I'm so late to the party!

I know what you mean about first timers and playing tour guide. When I took my parents in 2010, I tried to get them excited about things and try to do stuff on their own, but they wanted to be spoon fed everything.

I think the person who does the animation academy is Alicia, she and her husband do it at DCA almost every time the go to DLR.

I'm sure you did not read about late checkout at a CA DVC because there are so few units they are always fully booked, so it's a challenge just to get the vacant rooms turned over in the five hours from checkout to checkin.

Looking forward to hearing more.  And it sounds like I'll need to keep Sept 2013 open, you're the second DIS friend coming to CA that month!


----------



## Pinkocto

Alison, welcome!  not late, it's still early in the game.  

Yes! They want me to do everything for them. I just don't want to spend every minute on vacation with them tied to me. If they start grumbling just once the string is cut. R is especially known for his grumbling, and he's a smoker, so I know he's going to want to stop at each area.  

Now that I've thought about it, it would probably be better not to have late check out because then we would only have three hours until DME pickup. I dont think I'll even ask about it 

I was hoping you wouldn't be out of town when I'm out there. Really looking forward to getting together. 

I'm still on the fence about the Expo. I really want to go, but also don't want to stand in line for hours just to get a seat. It would be in addition to the September trip so must figure this out soon. And now I need to figure out if it would be cost effective to get the pass for both WDW and DL or buy them separately. Decisions decisions


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> So this has nothing to do with the PTR but I wanted to share some other planning news.
> 
> Ever since they started building Aulani I knew I just had to get there someday, and since I bought the points on the cruise I've just been itching to plan a trip there.  Even before buying the points my plan was to do two weeks in late 2013, but that had to be pushed back because I also must get out to see DL. (too many trips and too little vacation time ) So, I'll be doing DL the first or second week in September 2013 (9/1-9/7 or 9/8-9/14/13), depending on what week I can get off work. And Aulani the last week in August and first week in September 2014. (8/24-9/6/14). I'm glad I have my dates pin pointed in my mind, because the 'I must get there' thought just wasn't firm enough
> 
> I can ask for next year's vacation this December, so I'll be putting in my requests ASAP.  It's a 'first come first serve' type of thing, so I'm hoping I'll get exactly what I want if I put in my requests right when she'll take them.  The problem is I have the two cruises already booked, so those dates in my mind are set in stone.  Hopefully everything will work out perfectly, my fingers are crossed.



Those are wonderful plans!  I'm not sure if/when I'll ever get to Aulani, but I really want a trip to DL soon.  I am subbed to three different DL TRs and I know its something I have to experience.  I was ready to bump the Disney cruise to go next fall, but I think I'll have to wait 2014.

I hope you get all your vacation requests.  I am very lucky in my job since I can practically take off whenever I want.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Those are wonderful plans!  I'm not sure if/when I'll ever get to Aulani, but I really want a trip to DL soon.  I am subbed to three different DL TRs and I know its something I have to experience.  I was ready to bump the Disney cruise to go next fall, but I think I'll have to wait 2014.
> 
> I hope you get all your vacation requests.  I am very lucky in my job since I can practically take off whenever I want.



I had never given DL much thought but after reading some TRs and going on the website I finally realize there's a lot I'm missing out on. Carsland clinched it for me, I want to see it sooner than later. 

I'm also so excited about Aulani, a little sad it's so far away but I'll have plenty to focus on between now and then. 

Bump the cruise! No no no! You could do a west coast cruise and DL in one trip.  

I hope it won't be a problem. She really tries to work around people's schedules, but I'm going to put in my requests as soon as she'll take them to alleviate my nerves. My last job I could go whenever I wanted as well, so this structure is just different.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Alison, welcome!  not late, it's still early in the game.
> 
> Yes! They want me to do everything for them. I just don't want to spend every minute on vacation with them tied to me. If they start grumbling just once the string is cut. R is especially known for his grumbling, and he's a smoker, so I know he's going to want to stop at each area.
> 
> Now that I've thought about it, it would probably be better not to have late check out because then we would only have three hours until DME pickup. I dont think I'll even ask about it
> 
> I was hoping you wouldn't be out of town when I'm out there. Really looking forward to getting together.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about the Expo. I really want to go, but also don't want to stand in line for hours just to get a s.  eat. It would be in addition to the September trip so must figure this out soon. And now I need to figure out if it would be cost effective to get the pass for both WDW and DL or buy them separately. Decisions decisions



I remember doing the smoker's tour at DL, we went from smoking spot to the next one.  I'm not sure we got any rides in it was silly.

I haven't made any plans for 2013 September other than PIO will be coming to So Cal so I will be here on her dates, I will be here on your dates as far as I know.  I have no plans for then as of now.

The Expo is a great experience, especially if you can afford the upper packages, otherwise you will be waiting in long lines.  That is kist a fact of life, they can't find halls big enough for all the seminars and the Anaheim convention center is one BIG place. We are going to pay for whatever upgraded level we can get because for us it is worth it.    We got the upgraded level for the August 2012 event and hope it will be worth every penny!


----------



## Pinkocto

I thought I rembered the price for the upper ticket but went back to check just in case. Not quite a possibility this year, and since they sell out so fast I don't think any would be left closer to the event. I really really really want to get to an Expo, I think I'd enjoy it immensely. 

Will you be doing another excellent event recap? Love hearing about your adventures.


----------



## Pinkocto

Continuing on with the PTR planning.

As of now R & M will be buying 6 day passes, so we will only be able to repeat two parks.  I think AK and MK will be the ones we repeat because there's just so much I know they'll enjoy at both of them. R has only been to AK once, the year it opened, and M has never been.  I think they will enjoy practically everything AK has to offer so is worthy of two days.  MK is a similar situation, so much to see and so much they'll enjoy.  But then again all parks have so much to do, it's impossible to do it all in one trip.  I keep reminding myself that I can't push them too hard or they won't enjoy themselves.  Regardless of which park we're at,  I think we should take a break around 5-6 every evening to enjoy the CL and recharge.  

Things I know they'll enjoy at AK: 

Kilimanjaro Safaris - R has great memories of this and I know M will love it. Hopefully will get a few rides in. 

Pangani Forest Trail - we all love animals so will be doing a lot of animal watching at AK.

Rafiki's Planet Watch - M will really enjoy the Affection Station and I'm sure they'll enjoy the train ride after the Pangani Trail.

Flights of Wonder - this is a fabulous show that I know they'll love.

Kali River Rapids - a must do.  Probably will get a few rides in.  

Maharajah Jungle Trek - might be best not to do both trails on the same day so they don't get too tired.  

Expedition Everest - no doubt about it.  This didn't exist when R went to AK and I'm excited for him to see it.  

Finding Nemo -  a welcome relief after all the walking that's most assuredly been done.  I don't need to see this again for a while, but I know they'll enjoy it.  

Dinosaur - one of my favorites.  Mom will probably sit this one out, she doesn't like how jerky it is.  

It's Tough to be a Bug! - Can't wait to see M's reaction to the 4D effects. I've asked R not to warn her, but he probably won't be able to stop himself.  

Festival of the Lion King - will try to catch this on the way in or out of the park to minimize any doubling back.  This is another one I could wait a few more trips before seeing again, but I'm sure they'll enjoy it.  

Will enjoy the Oasis Exhibits when we're going through them.  

AK is one of mom's favorite parks so I might let her be the tour guide for the day   I can never pick a favorite, I love all of them for different reasons.

We have never eaten at AK except for the Sunrise Safari breakfast, what are things you'd recommend?


----------



## tiggrbaby

We love the pulled pork sandwiches and onion rings at the Flame Tree BBQ.  The seating is also nice as they have different dining areas behind the restaurant, like being in small patios.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I thought I rembered the price for the upper ticket but went back to check just in case. Not quite a possibility this year, and since they sell out so fast I don't think any would be left closer to the event. I really really really want to get to an Expo, I think I'd enjoy it immensely.
> 
> Will you be doing another excellent event recap? Love hearing about your adventures.



I will probably do a separate TR on the DL boards instead of incorporating it into my TR. Since we aren't going anywhere secret no need to tuck it away in the PTR. It should be neat, we are dining at the new restaurant on Buena Vista Street and the Monday after the event we get a tour of the Walt Disney Animation Studios.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> We have never eaten at AK except for the Sunrise Safari breakfast, what are things you'd recommend?



Flame Tree is my favorite place to eat, but I know you don't eat Pork, can't remember if you eat chicken. They have a good BBQ chicken plate and chicken salad.

We also made a meal out is appetizers from Yak & Yeti. You might find more options there, they have a few meatless dishes too.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That sounds great. I have to admit that I have never managed to spend more than a day at Animal Kingdom. Epcot is another matter. Festival of the Lion King is one of my must dos. Your plan looks great though. It's Tough To Be A Bug and Expedition Everest are the two on the list that scare me silly.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Bump the cruise! No no no! You could do a west coast cruise and DL in one trip.
> .



Now there's an idea!  

AK plans look great.  That's one full day!  

Place to eat - love the Tusker House buffet, but I also love the veggie sandwich at Resturantsaurus.


----------



## Angel16

Hi Pam I am here...better late then never.    

I understand your thoughts about inviting your brother and his girlfriend.  I will be rooting for the trip to be super great and them to love Jambo house and all the experiences you are providing for them.  You are a very sweet sister to include them.  

Our last trip to WDW in 2010 was less than steller.  We invited a couple to join us and wow it was a very strange, stressful trip.  I had won a vacation at WDW for four people and we invited them to join us for that part then at AKL CL for three days.   

Your plans so far look great.  I love how fluid your thought process and days are.  That is the best way to tour with a group. 

Looking at everyone planning trips for a year to two years in advance makes me think I had better start thinking about next years vacations.  

Ann


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> We love the pulled pork sandwiches and onion rings at the Flame Tree BBQ.  The seating is also nice as they have different dining areas behind the restaurant, like being in small patios.





franandaj said:


> Flame Tree is my favorite place to eat, but I know you don't eat Pork, can't remember if you eat chicken. They have a good BBQ chicken plate and chicken salad.
> 
> We also made a meal out is appetizers from Yak & Yeti. You might find more options there, they have a few meatless dishes too.



Two counts for Flame Tree BBQ, excellent.  R, M, and Mom love anything BBQ so I'll present that as an option.  I don't eat any meat except fish and some seafood so hopefully will find something.  They also love onion rings so it might be a winner.  



MEK said:


> Now there's an idea!



I'm a big believer in having it all whenever possible   I'm quite impatient.  



MEK said:


> AK plans look great.  That's one full day!
> 
> Place to eat - love the Tusker House buffet, but I also love the veggie sandwich at Resturantsaurus.



A veggie sandwich could be right up my alley.  You don't happen to remember if it has onions on it do you?  I'm not a fan.  But if they make them fresh I could request them be taken off... I wonder if they make anything fresh though.  

Oh no, I'm going to divide all that up into two days.  I think it'll work nicely and those days we'll have the evenings completely free since AK closes at 6 the week we're there.


----------



## Pinkocto

Angel16 said:


> Hi Pam I am here...better late then never.
> 
> I understand your thoughts about inviting your brother and his girlfriend.  I will be rooting for the trip to be super great and them to love Jambo house and all the experiences you are providing for them.  You are a very sweet sister to include them.
> 
> Our last trip to WDW in 2010 was less than steller.  We invited a couple to join us and wow it was a very strange, stressful trip.  I had won a vacation at WDW for four people and we invited them to join us for that part then at AKL CL for three days.
> 
> Your plans so far look great.  I love how fluid your thought process and days are.  That is the best way to tour with a group.
> 
> Looking at everyone planning trips for a year to two years in advance makes me think I had better start thinking about next years vacations.
> 
> Ann



Hi Ann  So glad you found me.  Not late at all, no worries!  

I'm sorry your last trip wasn't a good one.  Disney should never be strange or stressful.  That just sounds terrible . You must get back and replace these memories with better ones.  

I'm really hoping for a great trip.  She is actually his wife, they've been married three years.  However, they didn't tell anybody until they'd been married a year.  A very bizarre situation.  This is something I don't think they'd ever be able to do for themselves, so I really have high hopes for this trip. I'm hoping everything goes very smoothly with no drama. Thank you for your kind words  

Yes, start your planning now!    It makes me a much happier person knowing there's a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds great. I have to admit that I have never managed to spend more than a day at Animal Kingdom. Epcot is another matter. Festival of the Lion King is one of my must dos. Your plan looks great though. It's Tough To Be A Bug and Expedition Everest are the two on the list that scare me silly.
> 
> Corinna



Dinosaur is the one that scares the wits out of me but I keep going back for more.  I think it's a sickness   I scream and scream even though I know what's coming.  I just love it.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I will probably do a separate TR on the DL boards instead of incorporating it into my TR. Since we aren't going anywhere secret no need to tuck it away in the PTR. It should be neat, we are dining at the new restaurant on Buena Vista Street and the Monday after the event we get a tour of the Walt Disney Animation Studios.



Can't wait to read all about it, sounds like a great couple of days.


----------



## franandaj

MEK said:


> AK plans look great.  That's one full day!





Pinkocto said:


> Oh no, I'm going to divide all that up into two days.  I think it'll work nicely and those days we'll have the evenings completely free since AK closes at 6 the week we're there.



I was going to say that was a pretty ambitious day too! Better spread out over two days. I checked the flame tree menu at allears and they have a fruit salad with yogurt and French fries you can eat there.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I was going to say that was a pretty ambitious day too! Better spread out over two days. I checked the flame tree menu at allears and they have a fruit salad with yogurt and French fries you can eat there.



Yes, I think it's much better spread out over two days. I know they're both going to love AK, and don't want them to feel rushed.  Also, since they only have one day passes we'll have those evenings free to just relax or go to DTD.


----------



## Pinkocto

29 Day Dance!!!  I am so excited to be less than 30 days


----------



## dgbg100106

Whoop 29 days!!!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe that this has go so close.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

Ugh i'm so late.  I'm not even fashionably late, just embarrassingly late 

Wow I had no idea that AKV only had 5 CL studios.  And you got two of them for your dates which is fantastic!

Honestly, your plans looks so laid back and relaxed, something i'm not used to!  But i'm sure your DB and SIL will appreciate it. 

Will you be taking pictures/doing reviews of some of the CS restaurants you'll be eating at?  The last time i've been to a CS restaurant was in 2008 and we'll be partaking for at least 3 or 4 days of CS on this next trip, so need to start keeping an eye out for good places to eat.  So far Earl of Sandwich and/or Wolfgang Puck Express are on the list.  But need park CS restaurants recommendations.


----------



## Pinkocto

Welcome! Glad you came over  of course you're not late, I still need to talk about Epcot and MK plans, and food plans of course! 

Absolutely, pictures of everything. I was so upset at myself for missing a few meals on the last trip. We'll see how crazy R & M think I am when I take pictures of their food  my dad and stepmom thought it was just bizarre. Both those places are on the list, I've heard great things about them. 

I was so happy about getting both rooms. I learned how many there were when I was booking for the three nights after the cruise since I wanted CL for that trip as well, and the CM told me how few there are. I called at 11 months but in the afternoon and they were gone. I had it waitlisted as long as I could but it never came through.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Ugh i'm so late.  I'm not even fashionably late, just embarrassingly late
> 
> Wow I had no idea that AKV only had 5 CL studios.  And you got two of them for your dates which is fantastic!
> 
> Honestly, your plans looks so laid back and relaxed, something i'm not used to!  But i'm sure your DB and SIL will appreciate it.
> 
> Will you be taking pictures/doing reviews of some of the CS restaurants you'll be eating at?  The last time i've been to a CS restaurant was in 2008 and we'll be partaking for at least 3 or 4 days of CS on this next trip, so need to start keeping an eye out for good places to eat.  So far Earl of Sandwich and/or Wolfgang Puck Express are on the list.  But need park CS restaurants recommendations.



I really want to try the Yorkshire County Fish Shop in Britain.  I don't know how many trips it's been that we've been trying to go there, but the Fish & chips look really good.

Also we like Columbia Harbor House in MK, they also have Fish & chips and a pretty good clam chowder.  The place in Tomorrowland where Sunny Eclipse plays has good burgers and a nice toppings bar.

Flame Tree BBQ in AK is a great CS, and though it's not our fave, we usually end up eat at the Backlot Express in DHS.  

  I should have put all that on your PTR!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> I really want to try the Yorkshire County Fish Shop in Britain.  I don't know how many trips it's been that we've been trying to go there, but the Fish & chips look really good.
> 
> Also we like Columbia Harbor House in MK, they also have Fish & chips and a pretty good clam chowder.  The place in Tomorrowland where Sunny Eclipse plays has good burgers and a nice toppings bar.
> 
> Flame Tree BBQ in AK is a great CS, and though it's not our fave, we usually end up eat at the Backlot Express in DHS.
> 
> I should have put all that on your PTR!



I've tried the fish and chips as a snack blush:) and it's excellent!  I've also been to Flame Tree and got their Pulled Pork sandwich which was great too!  I've had nothing at MK, but have heard Pecos Bill, CHH, and Cosmic Ray's is good.  We've tried ABC Commis. at DHS and were not impressed.  In fact, I don't think i've heard of any recommendations for CS at DHS 

  Now i'm going to be asking this question on my TR! Sorry for the slight detour Pam.


----------



## Angel16

Pam  25 days to go!  Are you getting excited, getting your things together, packing organized?  

We have 45 days until we check in at Beach Club.  So this weekend I am going through clothes and seeing what all I/we need.  

I am really enjoying your pre trip report.

Ann


----------



## Pinkocto

Angel16 said:


> Pam  25 days to go!  Are you getting excited, getting your things together, packing organized?
> 
> We have 45 days until we check in at Beach Club.  So this weekend I am going through clothes and seeing what all I/we need.
> 
> I am really enjoying your pre trip report.
> 
> Ann



44 more days now 

I'm really getting excited! Six months inbetween breaks is just too much.  I have decided I need at least a five day break every three months to stay sane.

I don't ever pack until the night before, it really bothers Conner to see the suitcase and I'm a terrible procrastinator so it works out.  

Thank you  there will definitely be an update this weekend.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody  I hope you all have been having a great week.  Sorry it's been a while between updates, work has continued to be crazy.  Which has me looking forward to this vacation even more.  

Onward with the Epcot plans.  This is the one park I'm unsure how much they'll enjoy.  There is a lot of walking and not much shelter from the heat at times.  I'm going to have to be careful not to double back to minimize the walking.  Most of the rides will be brand new for R & M.  I'd appreciate any thoughts you guys have.  

Must do's at Epcot:  

Soarin' - Mom's favorite ride, so a definite must.  I enjoy it but it's not one of my favorites.  (new for R & M)

Living with the Land - I absolutely love seeing all the plants and have probably gone on this one every single trip I've been to Disney.  It doesn't hurt that it's almost always a walk-on.  R has good memories of this, and it will be nice to sit for a little while.

The Seas with Nemo & Friends - Another one mainly for me, I really love the queue.  The ride is cute, but I really like the queue.  We'll explore the pavilion afterwards and enjoy all the animals.  (new for R & M)

Journey into Imagination with Figment - another one for me, I love Figment   This has changed since R last went on it, but hopefully he'll still like it.

Captain EO - I know this doesn't get the best praises, but I am a huge Michael Jackson fan and end up with tears every time.  I know everyone will enjoy it as well.  

Sum of All Thrills - This will be a first for everybody, but I've heard great things and think we'll all enjoy it.  

Maelstrom - R has specifically asked if we're going on the 'troll' ride, so an absolute must.  I like it as well, but usually skip it since the wait is always so long.  

Mission Space - R & M can do this on their own if they want, mom and I do not ever need to do this again.  

Ellen's Energy Adventure - This takes up so much time we'll probably leave it to last if we see everything else we want to.  I do enjoy it, and is a nice break from the heat but we'll have to see if we have time for it.  

Spaceship Earth - will also wait for this if we have time.  I like the updates, but this has never been a favorite of mine.  Might have to do it simply because R & M need to experience it.  

We will of course do the World Showcase tour, and I'm thinking we might do that first and then take a break.  It will take at least 3-4 hours with a lot of walking and they might be ready to sit by the pool for a little bit before tackling Future World.  We will have the EMHs so can come back quite late.  

Test Track will unfortunately be closed while we're there so that's off the list.  

What do you think, is this too much for one day? and am I missing anything?


----------



## dgbg100106

That is a lot to do in one day, with walking around the world showcase (WS),  David and I spend two days walking the WS.  We do half on each day, but we are stopping and looking and enjoying each country, plus we usually grab a drink or snack at each place.

With all the musicians (Canada and Great Britain), and fife and drum, acrobats (China) , drummers (Japan), Movies (several), American pavilion has a capella singers and the American Adventure, and I know I am missing a lot of things....


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was just about to comment that this is an ambitious itinerary for the day and then I noticed that the World Showcase is coming on top of this. I think you will struggle with this. Some of them are quite long and others pull serious crowds. I would either leave out Ellen's Energy Adventure, Sum of All Thrills and Captain EO or give up on the idea to visit the World Show Case. I am with Brandi here. I normally need two days just for the World Showcase alone.

As to Captain EO, I finally got to see this at Disneyland in May and loved it. I am also a huge Michael Jackson fan. I hate almost all 3D shows, but Captain EO has joined Mickey's PhilharMagic in those that I actually enjoy. I am looking forward to seeing this again in November if it is still being shown.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks for the input  I'm going to take Ellen and Spaceship Earth off the list.  Im really hoping there are low crowds like its supposed to be which will help with the lines considerably. I know we won't have time for an indepth tour of the WS, but I do know they'll enjoy seeing the koi pond in Japan, the Emperors tomb in China and a few others. We won't be giving it the time it deserves, but I don't want to miss it completely.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for the input  I'm going to take Ellen and Spaceship Earth off the list.  Im really hoping there are low crowds like its supposed to be which will help with the lines considerably. I know we won't have time for an indepth tour of the WS, but I do know they'll enjoy seeing the koi pond in Japan, the Emperors tomb in China and a few others. We won't be giving it the time it deserves, but I don't want to miss it completely.



That sounds a lot better. You never know, you may still catch Spaceship Earth on the way out as it tends to be a walk on then. The reason why I said take out The Sum of All Thrills is that I have been twice where pretty much everything apart from Soaring, Peter Pan and Toy Story Mania was a walk on, but the line for The Sum of All Thrills was 45 minutes and actually longer than the one for Soarin.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

I can't remember without going back, but do you only have one day for Epcot?  Can you try and do all rides one day, then go back and tour WS another day?

I think you'd be able to do all the rides (don't think crowds would be too bad and you'd be able to get on all of them).  Especially if there is low crowds with minimal wait times, I think you'd be able to do all the rides on your list without having to take any off!


----------



## Leshaface

Pam, how long does it take to get from AKV to DTD?  It was showing in the Unofficial Guide book that it takes 42 minutes on Disney Transportation?! Does that sound right?


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds a lot better. You never know, you may still catch Spaceship Earth on the way out as it tends to be a walk on then. The reason why I said take out The Sum of All Thrills is that I have been twice where pretty much everything apart from Soaring, Peter Pan and Toy Story Mania was a walk on, but the line for The Sum of All Thrills was 45 minutes and actually longer than the one for Soarin.
> 
> Corinna



Oh my, I had no idea Sum of All Thrills was that popular.  If it's a long wait we probably won't stay for it.  As of now that's the only thing on the list that's on the East side of Future World.  

I can't take Captain EO off the list, since I don't know how long they're going to keep it around I would hate for them to miss it.  

That's true about Spaceship Earth.  If it's a walk on, no reason to skip it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I can't remember without going back, but do you only have one day for Epcot?  Can you try and do all rides one day, then go back and tour WS another day?
> 
> I think you'd be able to do all the rides (don't think crowds would be too bad and you'd be able to get on all of them).  Especially if there is low crowds with minimal wait times, I think you'd be able to do all the rides on your list without having to take any off!



As of now Epcot is only being given one day.  I'm going to let them decide though.  R has decided we'll do AK on the second day. So if they feel like they've seen everything they want to, we don't have to go back and there will be a free day where they can pick which park they'd like to do again.  I'm really playing this all by ear, all plans are tentative. 



Leshaface said:


> Pam, how long does it take to get from AKV to DTD?  It was showing in the Unofficial Guide book that it takes 42 minutes on Disney Transportation?! Does that sound right?



Oh no, 25 minutes max.  Epcot is about 18 minutes away, that's a little north of DTD.  Of course that doesn't count any time you have to wait for the bus.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my, I had no idea Sum of All Thrills was that popular.  If it's a long wait we probably won't stay for it.  As of now that's the only thing on the list that's on the East side of Future World.
> 
> I can't take Captain EO off the list, since I don't know how long they're going to keep it around I would hate for them to miss it.
> 
> That's true about Spaceship Earth.  If it's a walk on, no reason to skip it.



I have never been on Sum of All Thrills so I will have to do this next time I am there...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I have never been on Sum of All Thrills so I will have to do this next time I am there...



It sounds really neat.  I love coasters, so to be able to make my own would be so fun!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> It sounds really neat.  I love coasters, so to be able to make my own would be so fun!





So I read the official description...
_"Guests design a thrill ride using an interactive touch screen that lets them determine height and speed while adding features such as dips and corkscrew turns. Once "built", guests climb aboard their customized design in the 4-D robotic simulator that uses sight, sound and movement to give them a realistic experience.

Walt Disney Imagineering worked with Raytheon to create and design The Sum of all Thrills. Its really about math and science presented in a way that can inspire a new generation of mathematicians, scientists and engineers."​_
So I am a Mathematician, Computer Scientist, and I am a Modeling and Simulation Subject Matter Expert....  I think this ride was made for me.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no, 25 minutes max.  Epcot is about 18 minutes away, that's a little north of DTD.  Of course that doesn't count any time you have to wait for the bus.



Oh good thank you!  DH and I were looking at the transportation times from resorts to parks and couldn't believe how long it took to get places from AKV!  I understand MK being far away, but AK, DHS, Epcot, and DTD were really far away.  I was surprised to see that AK was even 20 minutes away according to the book...that just can't be right...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> So I read the official description...
> _"Guests design a thrill ride using an interactive touch screen that lets them determine height and speed while adding features such as dips and corkscrew turns. Once "built", guests climb aboard their customized design in the 4-D robotic simulator that uses sight, sound and movement to give them a realistic experience.
> 
> Walt Disney Imagineering worked with Raytheon to create and design The Sum of all Thrills. Its really about math and science presented in a way that can inspire a new generation of mathematicians, scientists and engineers."​_
> So I am a Mathematician, Computer Scientist, and I am a Modeling and Simulation Subject Matter Expert....  I think this ride was made for me.



Sounds like it! Now you've got to get back to Disney


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Oh good thank you!  DH and I were looking at the transportation times from resorts to parks and couldn't believe how long it took to get places from AKV!  I understand MK being far away, but AK, DHS, Epcot, and DTD were really far away.  I was surprised to see that AK was even 20 minutes away according to the book...that just can't be right...



No no no, that's absolute craziness. Come to think of it I said the wrong time for Epcot, which was about 15 minutes so DTD is probably less than 25. MK was 18-20 minutes, Epcot 15, HS 12, and AK about 5. I have no complaints about the buses from AKV.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Sounds like it! Now you've got to get back to Disney



True...  Not holding my breath


----------



## dolphingirl47

dgbg100106 said:


> I have never been on Sum of All Thrills so I will have to do this next time I am there...



It is a fun ride and I did not regret standing in line for 45 minutes. I am an absolute scaredy cat when when it comes to rides, but I was able to design a ride that was thrilling for me, but not scary.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

dolphingirl47 said:


> It is a fun ride and I did not regret standing in line for 45 minutes. I am an absolute scaredy cat when when it comes to rides, but I was able to design a ride that was thrilling for me, but not scary.
> 
> Corinna



It really does sound like fun!


----------



## MEK

Wow - 21 days to go!    Woo Hoo!  

The Epcot plans look great!

We were just in Maryland today, touring the University of Md at College Park.  Really liked it.  Oh why oh why can't I be a Md resident?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Wow - 21 days to go!    Woo Hoo!
> 
> The Epcot plans look great!
> 
> We were just in Maryland today, touring the University of Md at College Park.  Really liked it.  Oh why oh why can't I be a Md resident?



I went to Univ of MD a few semesters, it's a lovely campus. I especially fell in love with the gym. 

I'm so ready for this break. I'm really not enjoying work right now, and am so glad this is coming up soon. 12 more shifts until freedom


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> So I read the official description...
> _"Guests design a thrill ride using an interactive touch screen that lets them determine height and speed while adding features such as dips and corkscrew turns. Once "built", guests climb aboard their customized design in the 4-D robotic simulator that uses sight, sound and movement to give them a realistic experience.
> 
> Walt Disney Imagineering worked with Raytheon to create and design The Sum of all Thrills. Its really about math and science presented in a way that can inspire a new generation of mathematicians, scientists and engineers."​_
> So I am a Mathematician, Computer Scientist, and I am a Modeling and Simulation Subject Matter Expert....  I think this ride was made for me.



OK, I was wondering about this one...have any of you done the one at Disney Quest?  If so is the one better?  I remember making a coaster back about 15 years ago and not really enjoying it, but I might enjoy trying it again..

Pam, I think you really need to play Epcot by ear....get FPs for Soarin but then whatever you can do while you wait for your FPs (unless you use the ones that you saved).  Who knows if your guests will want to wait in queues for WD lines or if they would rather go drink them selves around the world.  

The other ones, let your family decide!  Give them some guidelines, but let them pick based on how theri eye candy goes.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> OK, I was wondering about this one...have any of you done the one at Disney Quest?  If so is the one better?  I remember making a coaster back about 15 years ago and not really enjoying it, but I might enjoy trying it again..
> 
> Pam, I think you really need to play Epcot by ear....get FPs for Soarin but then whatever you can do while you wait for your FPs (unless you use the ones that you saved).  Who knows if your guests will want to wait in queues for WD lines or if they would rather go drink them selves around the world.
> 
> The other ones, let your family decide!  Give them some guidelines, but let them pick based on how theri eye candy goes.



That sounds like a really good idea. I went back and read the plans and they're mostly for me. But they do need to try Soarin so that would be good. As of now they're uncomfortable making planning decisions on their own, but this might be a good day to let them wander leisurely around on their own. Thanks! 

I don't think I'll pick up any of the special FPs from DVC this trip, unless I start noticing really long lines I don't think they'll be terribly necessary. 

I didn't do the one in Disney Quest so am unsure how they compare. I think the one in Epcot is much newer, so perhaps a smoother experience.


----------



## Leshaface

Was the one in DTD there back in 2008?  I remember making our own coasters there when we visited in June 2008 and it was fun.  Then we went on the Sum of All Thrills in January 2010 and it was WAY better then the one at DisneyQuest.  Maybe they were both different   Can't really remember.

I remember writing about SoAT in my TR from 2010 and I remember having to wait for a long time, even though there wasn't many people lined up in front of us. Maybe 3 or 4 couples?  I need to go back and take a look...


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy Sunday everybody 

I have conquered another week of work and now have only eight shifts to go.  

I'm just going to post the schedule again to refresh my memory.  R has requested a concrete idea for day 2 so that will be added.  

Day 1: Arrival Day, HS Studios.  I'd like lunch at Starring Rolls but we may get something at the Mara depending how hungry everybody is.  

Day 2: this was an R & M choose the park day, and R has chosen AK.  He knows we'll be having an intense Day 1, and knowing that AK closes early sounds good to him.  He'd also like to go over to CSR to have dinner at the Pepper Market.  CSR is where we stayed on his last visit in 98' and we all loved the taco salads at the Pepper Market.  Only problem is, when I'm looking at the menus on allears there is no mention of taco salads.  I've decided not to tell him, and just see when we get there.  There are still tons of options and I know we'll have a good dinner regardless.

Day 3: R & M choose the park. Since we'll have just gone to AK I'll let them choose if they'd like to go back or if they've seen all they are interested in, let them do anything they'd like.  

Day 4: Have breakfast at Boma and do whatever we want day.  I'm thinking pool time, mini golf and/or DTD.  

Day 5: Epcot, tough to pinpoint any eating place.  I just like to snack at Epcot, theres so many goodies to choose from.  

Day 6: R & M choose the park

Day 7: Another breakfast at Boma. MK, have lunch or dinner at Pecos Bills.  

Day 8: Departure Day.  Will take it easy and relax.  Pick up time for DME will be around 4:15.

So really only day 2 has changed, but I'm trying to think of delightful CS eating places.  EoS and Wolfgang Puck Express are on the list, but I'm not sure how convenient it will be to get to DTD for dinner.  I'll let them decide if they'd like to grab a bite wherever we are when they get hungry or if they'd like to go someplace.


----------



## Pinkocto

A little update on next year's vacations.  I thought for certain I'd have to wait until December to put in my requests since that's what my boss had told me a few months ago.  But on our most recent staff meeting vacations came up and people were grumbling that they weren't able to take off time that they wanted because of scheduling.  We're a small unit and only 1-2 people can be out at one time.  So that makes it tricky, if you want a time that someone else has already requested you're pretty much out of luck.  So people started asking when they could put in their requests and my boss finally relented and said we could do it now.  HOORAY!!! I got all mine ready, ok, they were aready written up... and gave them to her the next day.  She was a bit surprised how many there were but hopefully everything will work out perfectly.  The only two that are concrete are the cruises, the other ones I can still play around with the dates so gave her a second option if the first didn't work.  

I've decided I need at least a five day break every three months and thankfully now have enough points to do it.  Hopefully I don't sound too greedy 

So the roster is as follows: 

coming up in 15 days - 7 nights at AKV CL

December 2012 - 5 nights at OKW

March 2013 - 7 night cruise on the Fantasy followed by 3 nights AKV CL

June 2013 - 4 nights AKV Savannah View (will try to switch to BCV at the 7 month mark)

September 2013 - 7 nights VGC (will have to wait until February to book this)

October 2013- 5 night cruise on the Magic (cash)

December 2013 - 4 nights at VWL (will have to wait until May to book this)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get all the vacation time approved.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Thank you!


----------



## dgbg100106

Nice planning there for vacations...  I am jealous!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Nice planning there for vacations...  I am jealous!



Thank you  You have some beauties coming up yourself   I'm quite jealous of your lengthy cruises!

I ony have 3 weeks of vacation time, so have to be creative with the time. The 4 nighters will not take any time off, just will be a 'long weekend'.  I just have to make sure she schedules me appropriately.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  You have some beauties coming up yourself   I'm quite jealous of your lengthy cruises!
> 
> I ony have 3 weeks of vacation time, so have to be creative with the time. The 4 nighters will not take any time off, just will be a 'long weekend'.  I just have to make sure she schedules me appropriately.



We are doing pretty well vacation wise, I just having to wait so long in between them...  

The longer the better for me, I think I could be one of those that could live on a cruise ship.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Wow!  Looks like you have a lot of fun times ahead!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  You have some beauties coming up yourself   I'm quite jealous of your lengthy cruises!
> 
> I ony have 3 weeks of vacation time, so have to be creative with the time. The 4 nighters will not take any time off, just will be a 'long weekend'.  I just have to make sure she schedules me appropriately.



That was going to be my question for you, it seems like a lot of vacation time, but if you're including some of the vacation days to be your regular days off that makes sense.

Those are some nice ones.  I just have to try and get some nice ones going now, and cross my fingers, I can take the ones already scheduled.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Wow!  Looks like you have a lot of fun times ahead!



Thank you!  

I knew you guys would understand 

I'm looking forward to trying the other resorts, hopefully I won't miss Jambo House too badly.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That was going to be my question for you, it seems like a lot of vacation time, but if you're including some of the vacation days to be your regular days off that makes sense.
> 
> Those are some nice ones.  I just have to try and get some nice ones going now, and cross my fingers, I can take the ones already scheduled.



My fingers are crossed for you too. I'd hate for you to have to reschedule again, that would just be heartbreaking. 

I work 4 ten hour shifts, so I can take a five day weekend and still get in all my hours each week. I have made all sorts of calendars and charts to make sure it all works. After going last December for four days, I know it's enough time to de-stress and come back refreshed and ready to tackle things again.

Have you started planning your Aulani trip?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> We are doing pretty well vacation wise, I just having to wait so long in between them...
> 
> The longer the better for me, I think I could be one of those that could live on a cruise ship.



That's why I'm putting a few short trips inbetween. I have discovered I'm much too impatient to wait too long between trips. 

Oh my, that would be wonderful


----------



## Angel16

Your vacation plans look great to me.  Sending pixie dust   and  that all will be approved quickly.  

Plans for your trip in 15 days looks good to me.  It seems like you have a lot of flexability worked into the plans that everyone should be happy.  There is also the possibility that R & M may want to set off on their own once they are secure with the resort, transportation and parks.  Either way you have a pretty perfect plan for a great family vacation.  

Ann


----------



## Pinkocto

Angel16 said:


> Your vacation plans look great to me.  Sending pixie dust   and  that all will be approved quickly.
> 
> Plans for your trip in 15 days looks good to me.  It seems like you have a lot of flexability worked into the plans that everyone should be happy.  There is also the possibility that R & M may want to set off on their own once they are secure with the resort, transportation and parks.  Either way you have a pretty perfect plan for a great family vacation.
> 
> Ann



Thank you! I'm hoping she doesn't take too long approving everything. My mind will be much happier knowing everything is in place. 

I'm hoping they get comfortable at some point. I know I don't want to spend the whole time guiding them around. Hopefully that isn't too mean. I'm going to try and go with the flow. 

They're getting really excited that it's right around the corner which is nice to see.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> So really only day 2 has changed, but I'm trying to think of delightful CS eating places.  EoS and Wolfgang Puck Express are on the list, but I'm not sure how convenient it will be to get to DTD for dinner.  I'll let them decide if they'd like to grab a bite wherever we are when they get hungry or if they'd like to go someplace.



Your plans look great and yeah for only having 8 more shifts to work.    I would be jumping for joy.

I ate at the counter service in Morocco this trip and it was by far one of the best CS experiences ever.  We had the slider platter.  Now, you have to know that I far prefer seafood and fish over any type of meat, especially lamb.  But, let me tell you - those lamb sliders were too die for. OMG!  I can't WAIT to eat them again.  

We had dinner at the Pepper Market and I had the fish tacos.  They were very good (just a notch under the lamb sliders).  The desserts there were also amazing.  I think you will find plenty of options there.  It was yummy and it wasn't crowded for dinner.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Your plans look great and yeah for only having 8 more shifts to work.    I would be jumping for joy.
> 
> I ate at the counter service in Morocco this trip and it was by far one of the best CS experiences ever.  We had the slider platter.  Now, you have to know that I far prefer seafood and fish over any type of meat, especially lamb.  But, let me tell you - those lamb sliders were too die for. OMG!  I can't WAIT to eat them again.
> 
> We had dinner at the Pepper Market and I had the fish tacos.  They were very good (just a notch under the lamb sliders).  The desserts there were also amazing.  I think you will find plenty of options there.  It was yummy and it wasn't crowded for dinner.



7 more now   I'm almost getting to be really excited. It's just far enough away to feel out of reach still. 

Thanks for the food tips! R might really enjoy the lamb sliders. I know if I ever get my dad back to Disney those would be on the list for sure. 

I think the Pepper Market will be great for everybody. Mom has never seen CSR, and I'm excited to show it to her. She and dad had separated before we went on that trip. The theming is just so fabulous I think she'll just love it.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'll be getting to the MK plans in the next few days (hopefully) and wanted to see what everyones' favorite MK ride is. Is it even possible to choose just one. Top of my list is Peter Pan, it just leaves me feeling happy and good 

I also love Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, and Stitch's Great Escape. Many others come very close behind, but I'd be content if that's all I got to do. 

What are your must do's?


----------



## homeatssr

I love Peter Pan too. I also get that happy Disney feeling after watching Philharmagic!


----------



## Pinkocto

homeatssr said:


> I love Peter Pan too. I also get that happy Disney feeling after watching Philharmagic!



That's a perfect way to say it. Happy Disney feeling, yes I love that feeling  I agree, Philharmagic is a great one!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> That's why I'm putting a few short trips inbetween. I have discovered I'm much too impatient to wait too long between trips.
> 
> Oh my, that would be wonderful



I agree...  I wish I could have multiple, multiple week trips a year!


----------



## dgbg100106

So is it 5 days now?


----------



## Pinkocto

5 more shifts after today is over and twelve more actual days. 

I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

5 Shifts sounds good!  Excited for you


----------



## Pinkocto

Thank you 

 I can't wait to be back!


----------



## Pinkocto

Single Digit Dance!!! :

I was so super excited yesterday at work that I brought attention to myself.  Thankfully I had this weekend off, and yesterday I was just glad no more work until Monday so couldn't help but to do a jig down the hall   Unfortunately after expressing my delight that my vacation was so close and of course sharing where I was going, had my coworker looking at me like I had three heads.  She has been to the World once with her hubby and children nine years ago, but just kept staring at me with mouth wide open, shocked at my excitement.  Oh well, some people just don't understand...

I'll be back with my MK plans this evening, heading to church shortly.  Hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## dgbg100106

Single Digit Dance!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Woo hoo for single digits!

My DSis is the only one who comes close to understanding my love for WDW.  That's why I'm glad I can come here where we all get it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Single digits sounds great. Most people I know do not get my love for Disney either and that includes Graham. Still, I think it makes him happy to see me happy so he just goes along with whatever I plan.

I asked him yesterday how he feels about spending my birthday on the Magic and he is OK with this if I can make it work budget-wise. I am going to have to crunch some numbers.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Single Digit Dance!!!





tiggrbaby said:


> Woo hoo for single digits!





dolphingirl47 said:


> Single digits sounds great.



Thanks guys!  I'm so excited!!!  



tiggrbaby said:


> My DSis is the only one who comes close to understanding my love for WDW.  That's why I'm glad I can come here where we all get it!



I agree, I'm so glad I found the DIS.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Most people I know do not get my love for Disney either and that includes Graham. Still, I think it makes him happy to see me happy so he just goes along with whatever I plan.



I wondered why he doesn't go in the parks much.  That's true love 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I asked him yesterday how he feels about spending my birthday on the Magic and he is OK with this if I can make it work budget-wise. I am going to have to crunch some numbers.
> 
> Corinna



Sounds fabulous.  Have you found one that will work?  For this year or next year?


----------



## Pinkocto

Regardless if they think AK is worth two days or not, MK is definitely getting two days.  There's just too much I know they'll like and no reason to miss anything since we have enough time.  

Jungle Cruise - I have only done this once, and it was a riot!  There is a giant spider in a cage near the front of the line, and I had read that if you clap at it it will jump at you.  Well, mom and I were clapping and clapping and clapping and clapping, and finally took a rest because our hands hurt, and then started clapping again louder.  We thought maybe it was broken.  When all of a sudden it LUNGED  at us!!! We both shrieked and started laughing.  It was too funny.  Please try this with some unsuspecting victims. The ride is also a good laugh.  

Pirates - an absolute must.  Hopefully it will not be broken down.  In my last three trips it has been broken at some point each time and I had to go back for it.  

Splash Mountain - M remembers being terrified of the drop, but hopefully she'll be able to try it again.  I never like getting wet, and of course it always happens...  

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - not one of my favorites, it's just too jerky, but it's still fun. I know everyone else will enjoy it.  

The Haunted Mansion - This one creeps me out to no end, it's just so well done. R & M must experience it.  

Peter Pan - my absolute favorite ride, so a definite must.  Even with the low crowds I'm sure I'll have to get us FPs for this one.  

Mickey's PhilharMagic - A wonderful show that I know they'll enjoy.  And a nice respite from walking  

Winnie the Pooh - This one tends to have long lines as well, so we'll see, but I know M will love it.  

Mad Tea Party - I might have to sneak away from the group for this one, I just love it.  Get some  kind of giddy euphoria  from all the spinning  Mom will NOT go on this again.  Last time she had had two icecreams within an hour and did not feel well mid ride.  Thankfully nothing happened.  

Dumbo - R has specifically requested this so it's on the list.  I'm hoping with two the lines will not be so bad.  Will they both be open for our trip?  I'm not sure about that.  I'm sure he's remembering some good times from childhood, so we will acquiesce to his wishes.  

Space Mountain - oh yeah, another definite must.  I'm so glad they changed the lighting recently. I had rode it once where you could pretty much see everything.  That took away from the magic big time.  

Buzz Lightyear - After TSM I'll be curious what R & M think of this, but it's always a good time.  

Stitch's Great Escape - I loved the previous ride, Alien Encounter I think it was called, and even though it's a much tamer version I still thoroughly enjoy this one.  Great fun all around.  M is the only one of us who never did either, so I'm curious what she'll think of it.  

last but not least

Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor - Have only done this once before as well, and laughed until my stomach hurt.  We had some perfect 'players'.  The audience really makes this show.  I know R & M will really enjoy it.  

I know we'll definitely be staying for the Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes Nighttime Spectacular one if not both nights.    

So what are your favorite eating places in MK?  We'll be hitting Pecos Bills but other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Sounds like you have everything covered!

Years ago we enjoyed the Columbia House, but for the past 10 years the only thing we've eaten in the MK has been:





Yummmmm!  However, they do cheat now and the swirl is hollow!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Have you started planning your Aulani trip?



We're waiting on a couple things, first to see how her leg heals up. I'll have an update on my PTR, but things are looking good!

The other is I am so so so hoping that DCA F&W comes back in 2013. If so I want to plan my Aulabi dates around that. If it dies come back I plan on spending a lot of time out there waiting in line for the celebrity demos.



Pinkocto said:


> What are your must do's?



You've already posted this, but Mickey's Philharmagic, HM, & Pooh. I don't want to sound snooty, but with DL so close, for a lot of the rides at MK, I prefer the DL versions. We do like shopping at MK and enjoying the parades and Main Street Band.



Pinkocto said:


> So what are your favorite eating places in MK?  We'll be hitting Pecos Bills but other than that I'm not sure.



We really like Columbia Harbor House for the fish & chips and chowda.  Cosmic Rays is another fave, but not sure what they have in your eating plan.

Yay for single digits!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Sounds like you have everything covered!
> 
> Years ago we enjoyed the Columbia House, but for the past 10 years the only thing we've eaten in the MK has been:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummmmm!  However, they do cheat now and the swirl is hollow!



Yummy!!!  

I had finally decided to try one last year, just the icecream not the float, and I accidentally asked for vanilla.  Didn't really look at the menu or know what I wanted.  But when the CM handed it to me I realized I made a mistake and asked if I could also buy the pineapple.  She gave me a second cone for free.  I love that pixie dust   The pineapple icecream was magnificent!

Shame on them for skimping!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> We're waiting on a couple things, first to see how her leg heals up. I'll have an update on my PTR, but things are looking good!



That's wonderful news!  



franandaj said:


> The other is I am so so so hoping that DCA F&W comes back in 2013. If so I want to plan my Aulabi dates around that. If it dies come back I plan on spending a lot of time out there waiting in line for the celebrity demos.



Disney loves to make money, so I'd think for certain they'd bring it back.  Just wouldn't make sense not to in my opinion.  



franandaj said:


> You've already posted this, but Mickey's Philharmagic, HM, & Pooh. I don't want to sound snooty, but with DL so close, for a lot of the rides at MK, I prefer the DL versions. We do like shopping at MK and enjoying the parades and Main Street Band.



Not snooty at all.  I can't wait to see for myself, really looking forward to my DL trip.  I know we'll loose M to the shops, she's going to be overwhelmed by everything.  




franandaj said:


> We really like Columbia Harbor House for the fish & chips and chowda.  Cosmic Rays is another fave, but not sure what they have in your eating plan.
> 
> Yay for single digits!



Just looked at Cosmic Rays menu, and I think that's something R & M would really enjoy.  Fish and Chips!  One of my favorites!  I can't believe I've never given Columbia Harbor House a look.  Lots of options for everybody.


----------



## dgbg100106

We rarely go to MK, we just don't think it is worth it, but when we go with people who have not been we take them...  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Sounds fabulous.  Have you found one that will work?  For this year or next year?



Yes, I always had my beady eyes on one, but it was way too expensive. Now they have published IGT for this cruise and it would be almost criminal not to book it. It is November 10th to 17th this year on the Magic out of Galveston. This cruise just happens to call at Costa Maya on my birthday.



Pinkocto said:


> Regardless if they think AK is worth two days or not, MK is definitely getting two days.  There's just too much I know they'll like and no reason to miss anything since we have enough time.
> 
> Jungle Cruise - I have only done this once, and it was a riot!  There is a giant spider in a cage near the front of the line, and I had read that if you clap at it it will jump at you.  Well, mom and I were clapping and clapping and clapping and clapping, and finally took a rest because our hands hurt, and then started clapping again louder.  We thought maybe it was broken.  When all of a sudden it LUNGED  at us!!! We both shrieked and started laughing.  It was too funny.  Please try this with some unsuspecting victims. The ride is also a good laugh.
> 
> Pirates - an absolute must.  Hopefully it will not be broken down.  In my last three trips it has been broken at some point each time and I had to go back for it.
> 
> Splash Mountain - M remembers being terrified of the drop, but hopefully she'll be able to try it again.  I never like getting wet, and of course it always happens...
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - not one of my favorites, it's just too jerky, but it's still fun. I know everyone else will enjoy it.
> 
> The Haunted Mansion - This one creeps me out to no end, it's just so well done. R & M must experience it.
> 
> Peter Pan - my absolute favorite ride, so a definite must.  Even with the low crowds I'm sure I'll have to get us FPs for this one.
> 
> Mickey's PhilharMagic - A wonderful show that I know they'll enjoy.  And a nice respite from walking
> 
> Winnie the Pooh - This one tends to have long lines as well, so we'll see, but I know M will love it.
> 
> Mad Tea Party - I might have to sneak away from the group for this one, I just love it.  Get some  kind of giddy euphoria  from all the spinning  Mom will NOT go on this again.  Last time she had had two icecreams within an hour and did not feel well mid ride.  Thankfully nothing happened.
> 
> Dumbo - R has specifically requested this so it's on the list.  I'm hoping with two the lines will not be so bad.  Will they both be open for our trip?  I'm not sure about that.  I'm sure he's remembering some good times from childhood, so we will acquiesce to his wishes.
> 
> Space Mountain - oh yeah, another definite must.  I'm so glad they changed the lighting recently. I had rode it once where you could pretty much see everything.  That took away from the magic big time.
> 
> Buzz Lightyear - After TSM I'll be curious what R & M think of this, but it's always a good time.
> 
> Stitch's Great Escape - I loved the previous ride, Alien Encounter I think it was called, and even though it's a much tamer version I still thoroughly enjoy this one.  Great fun all around.  M is the only one of us who never did either, so I'm curious what she'll think of it.
> 
> last but not least
> 
> Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor - Have only done this once before as well, and laughed until my stomach hurt.  We had some perfect 'players'.  The audience really makes this show.  I know R & M will really enjoy it.
> 
> I know we'll definitely be staying for the Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes Nighttime Spectacular one if not both nights.
> 
> So what are your favorite eating places in MK?  We'll be hitting Pecos Bills but other than that I'm not sure.



This sounds great. I agree that MK is definitely worth two days.



tiggrbaby said:


> Sounds like you have everything covered!
> 
> Years ago we enjoyed the Columbia House, but for the past 10 years the only thing we've eaten in the MK has been:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummmmm!  However, they do cheat now and the swirl is hollow!




I wish I could have one of those right now.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, I always had my beady eyes on one, but it was way too expensive. Now they have published IGT for this cruise and it would be almost criminal not to book it. It is November 10th to 17th this year on the Magic out of Galveston. This cruise just happens to call at Costa Maya on my birthday.



Wow! I just looked at the prices, and they are a fantastic deal. Looks like they're having a hard time selling some of the Galveston trips.   I hope you're able to make it work, that would be a wonderful way to spend your birthday


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> We rarely go to MK, we just don't think it is worth it, but when we go with people who have not been we take them...  Hope you have a great time!



Do you not care for the atmosphere and/or rides?  I'm just curious, I've never encountered anyone else who feels this way.  I find I enjoy all 4 parks equally.  They are just so different from each other.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Do you not care for the atmosphere and/or rides?  I'm just curious, I've never encountered anyone else who feels this way.  I find I enjoy all 4 parks equally.  They are just so different from each other.



Actually of all the four parks MK is my least favorite as well.  Could be a number of reasons, my favorite rides from DL (well some) are spread out in other parks, and as I said I prefer the DL counterparts.  It's dry park, so no germ killer to be found!  

Space Mtn here is very jarring, where at DL it is really smooth, so I don't ride that.  I would like to ride Splash and Big Thunder again, it's been a long time since I've done those as well as Pirates.  I forgot to mention, we LOVE  the carousel of progress!  That's got Walt written all over it!  We go on that just about every time and it is HA friendly.  I wish they had a Matterhorn!  I've also never been on the MK Small World, must fix that next time we go!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I prefer the Disneyland versions or even the Disneyland Paris version of many of the rides. For rides like Pirates of the Caribbean, Big Thunder Mountain and Space Mountain, my order of preference would be Disneyland Paris, Disneyland and Magic Kingdom. For Haunted Mansion, Buzz Lighyear and It's A Small World, it would be Disneyland, Disneyland Paris and Magic Kingdom. The one ride that is better at Magic Kingdom than at Disneyland in my opinion is Jungle Cruise. And of course Magic Kingdom has Carousel of Progress and Mickey's PhilharMagic that are both firm favourites of mine and the other parks do not have them. I still love Magic Kingdom and it is my second favourite after Epcot. I can't wait to see the new Fantasyland expansion and try out the new Merlin game.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Do you not care for the atmosphere and/or rides?  I'm just curious, I've never encountered anyone else who feels this way.  I find I enjoy all 4 parks equally.  They are just so different from each other.



To me the feel of the park is very different from the rest.  I don't know if I can really tell you things that I don't like or not, it is I just don't feel comfortable at MK.  I like all the other parks much better than MK.


----------



## Pinkocto

I am officially done with work and vacation has begun!  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts about MK. This makes me very curious how I'll feel about DL. I eventually want to experience all the parks around the world so it will be wonderful to see how different they are from each other.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I am officially done with work and vacation has begun!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts about MK. This makes me very curious how I'll feel about DL. I eventually want to experience all the parks around the world so it will be wonderful to see how different they are from each other.



Vacation Mode!!!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> I am officially done with work and vacation has begun!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts about MK. This makes me very curious how I'll feel about DL. I eventually want to experience all the parks around the world so it will be wonderful to see how different they are from each other.



Woo hoo!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I wish I could say the same. Are we going to get a trip report when you are back?

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Absolutely! I got a new camera, so hopefully will be able to get some crisper pictures of that cute Red River Hog. I was afraid it wouldn't arrive in time but thankfully it did. 

The flight leaves in about 8 1/2 hours and I'm just not tired. I took Conner over to my dad and stepmom's earlier this evening and the house feels empty. 

Have a great week everybody


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Absolutely! I got a new camera, so hopefully will be able to get some crisper pictures of that cute Red River Hog. I was afraid it wouldn't arrive in time but thankfully it did.
> 
> The flight leaves in about 8 1/2 hours and I'm just not tired. I took Conner over to my dad and stepmom's earlier this evening and the house feels empty.
> 
> Have a great week everybody



Safe and magical travels!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Absolutely! I got a new camera, so hopefully will be able to get some crisper pictures of that cute Red River Hog. I was afraid it wouldn't arrive in time but thankfully it did.
> 
> The flight leaves in about 8 1/2 hours and I'm just not tired. I took Conner over to my dad and stepmom's earlier this evening and the house feels empty.
> 
> Have a great week everybody



Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Have a great trip! I bet you're already there!


----------



## Angel16

Have a wonderful time Pam!  I imagine your at HS tonight having a blast.



Ann


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks everybody! Yesterday was long but wonderful. Woke up at 4:20 for the 7:25 flight. It wasn't full so we had plenty of room. We waited less than a minute for the DME which was perfect. A very hot day at Hollywood. We left for some pool time at 6:00 and didn't get back for EMHs. They actually bought 7 day passes so we can do three parks 2 times. They seem to be enjoying themselves. It has a much different feel than any other trip. Still nice, but different. We met some absolutely lovely fellow DVCers from Wales in the hot tub last night. 

Today is another scorcher so hopefully I won't get too grouchy. I absolutely hate being uncomfortably hot. We're going to AK and then Coronado Springs for dinner. 

Hope you all have a fabulous day


----------



## PNO4TE

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks everybody! Yesterday was long but wonderful. Woke up at 4:20 for the 7:25 flight. It wasn't full so we had plenty of room. We waited less than a minute for the DME which was perfect. A very hot day at Hollywood. We left for some pool time at 6:00 and didn't get back for EMHs. They actually bought 7 day passes so we can do three parks 2 times. They seem to be enjoying themselves. It has a much different feel than any other trip. Still nice, but different. We met some absolutely lovely fellow DVCers from Wales in the hot tub last night.
> 
> Today is another scorcher so hopefully I won't get too grouchy. I absolutely hate being uncomfortably hot. We're going to AK and then Coronado Springs for dinner.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day



Great start to the trip.  Have fun, Pam!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks Elin  

We're waiting in R & M right now, and then will head out. 

I hope school goes well


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sounds like you have off to a good start. Yay for getting 7 day passes. Now you can spend two days at Epcot if you like to. Have a wonderful time.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks everybody! Yesterday was long but wonderful. Woke up at 4:20 for the 7:25 flight. It wasn't full so we had plenty of room. We waited less than a minute for the DME which was perfect. A very hot day at Hollywood. We left for some pool time at 6:00 and didn't get back for EMHs. They actually bought 7 day passes so we can do three parks 2 times. They seem to be enjoying themselves. It has a much different feel than any other trip. Still nice, but different. We met some absolutely lovely fellow DVCers from Wales in the hot tub last night.
> 
> Today is another scorcher so hopefully I won't get too grouchy. I absolutely hate being uncomfortably hot. We're going to AK and then Coronado Springs for dinner.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day



Stay cool and have a blast!


----------



## Pinkocto

Yesterday was much more relaxed. Everything at AK was a walk on, it was so wonderful. Came back and had some pool time before heading to dinner. The plan was to go to the Pepper Market so we needed to do some bus traveling. Well R & M took ages to get ready and we didn't leave until after 9. And then got caught in a deluge when we transferred at Hollywood. And then they were so cold at dinner they didn't want to eat anything. Ugh. We would not have encountered that rain if they had been ready to go an hour earlier... Oh well, it was still a wonderful day. 

Heading to MK in a few minutes. Relaxed at the pool for a few hours this morning already. That was a nice start to the day.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Sounds like you have off to a good start. Yay for getting 7 day passes. Now you can spend two days at Epcot if you like to. Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Corinna



I thought so too. M played a dangerous game and found a 7 day pass on eBay for only $240. I was worried it wouldn't work, but everything worked perfectly. So since she had that, it only made sense for R to get a 7 day also.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Stay cool and have a blast!



Thank you! We have already done more pool time than I ever have before.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Yesterday was much more relaxed. Everything at AK was a walk on, it was so wonderful. Came back and had some pool time before heading to dinner. The plan was to go to the Pepper Market so we needed to do some bus traveling. Well R & M took ages to get ready and we didn't leave until after 9. And then got caught in a deluge when we transferred at Hollywood. And then they were so cold at dinner they didn't want to eat anything. Ugh. We would not have encountered that rain if they had been ready to go an hour earlier... Oh well, it was still a wonderful day.
> 
> Heading to MK in a few minutes. Relaxed at the pool for a few hours this morning already. That was a nice start to the day.



Well hopefully, you don't have many more like that, and you all can enjoy the trip and dinner....


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you! We have already done more pool time than I ever have before.



awesome!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I thought so too. M played a dangerous game and found a 7 day pass on eBay for only $240. I was worried it wouldn't work, but everything worked perfectly. So since she had that, it only made sense for R to get a 7 day also.



That is kind of scary but I guess if you get from a reputable seller you might be ok....  I have never seen/heard  anyone buying them on ebay before.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Glad that everything is going (mostly) well and you have been able to take advantage of the Lodge!  Keep enjoying!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you got wet and that it spoiled dinner, but I am glad that most of the day went well.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> That is kind of scary but I guess if you get from a reputable seller you might be ok....  I have never seen/heard  anyone buying them on ebay before.



When she was doing her planning I told her of the reputable online sites but discouraged her from eBay since you really never know. She still went that route and then the ticket got lost in the mail. It was sitting at another post office for two weeks. She went through some stress that's for sure. Thankfully it all worked out.

The person selling had apparently gone on vacation but never went to the park. I thought it was an odd scenario.


----------



## Pinkocto

Yesterday was almost 100% perfect. R had a bit of a grumpy spat when the CMs at Pecos Bills rang cowbells for his anniversary button. He was actually going to leave the park. I was not pleased at this drama. After taking a smoke break he came back with a better attitude and ended up staying for the day. The longest wait we had was 10 minutes for Stitch, The Laugh Floor, and Pooh. Everything else was a walk on, and we did practically every ride in the park. It couldn't have been more perfect. The new Fantasyland area is shaping up beautifully. Discovered Tomorrowland is a great place to watch the fireworks. Sat on a nice bench with a perfect view. Picked up National Treasure in the shop and had a relaxing rest of the evening. 

Today was a planned relaxation day which turned out well since its been raining for the last couple hours. R & M have still enjoyed the water and I've been lounging under an umbrella and catching up in my journal. Had breakfast at Boma which everyone enjoyed.We'll head to a park later on if it stops raining.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Glad that everything is going (mostly) well and you have been able to take advantage of the Lodge!  Keep enjoying!



It has been a nice change of pace from the usual hussle and bustle. I've been missing out on previous trips which was my loss. Didn't realize how much I was missing.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like overall you're having a pretty good time!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Yesterday was almost 100% perfect. R had a bit of a grumpy spat when the CMs at Pecos Bills rang cowbells for his anniversary button. He was actually going to leave the park. I was not pleased at this drama. After taking a smoke break he came back with a better attitude and ended up staying for the day. The longest wait we had was 10 minutes for Stitch, The Laugh Floor, and Pooh. Everything else was a walk on, and we did practically every ride in the park. It couldn't have been more perfect. The new Fantasyland area is shaping up beautifully. Discovered Tomorrowland is a great place to watch the fireworks. Sat on a nice bench with a perfect view. Picked up National Treasure in the shop and had a relaxing rest of the evening.
> 
> Today was a planned relaxation day which turned out well since its been raining for the last couple hours. R & M have still enjoyed the water and I've been lounging under an umbrella and catching up in my journal. Had breakfast at Boma which everyone enjoyed.We'll head to a park later on if it stops raining.



Sounds like you had a great day indeed....

Relaxing is a great stress reliever....  Hopefully R is doing better today!


----------



## Angel16

Pinkocto said:
			
		

> It has been a nice change of pace from the usual hussle and bustle. I've been missing out on previous trips which was my loss. Didn't realize how much I was missing.



Sounds like the trip is going really well with lots of new experiences for you all.  Rides, restaurants and relaxing.  I am so happy for you .  How is your mom doing?
Hope the weather improves.

Ann


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like overall you're having a pretty good time!



Overall it's been nice. We're past the halfway point now and it's never a good feeling that you're closer to leaving.


----------



## dgbg100106

so true...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like you had a great day indeed....
> 
> Relaxing is a great stress reliever....  Hopefully R is doing better today!



He's pretty much a grumpy person, and it was my biggest fear that he'd  be unpleasant. I don't think I'll ever travel with them again.


----------



## MEK

Pam -

I didn't know you were doing small updates from the world.  See what I've been missing.  Sounds like overall you are having a wonderful time.  I really can't wait to read about you trip, your trials of traveling with other people (which I know so well), and I can't wait to see your pics.  Sounds like its an amazing week to be there with all the walk-ons.  Love that!


----------



## Pinkocto

Angel16 said:


> Sounds like the trip is going really well with lots of new experiences for you all.  Rides, restaurants and relaxing.  I am so happy for you .  How is your mom doing?
> Hope the weather improves.
> 
> Ann



We have done a lot of new things on this trip, it's been a lot of fun but quite stressful as well. 

Mom is really having a great time. She has never done a trip with R as an adult and is loving him being here. I on the other hand am not as pleased. I think siblings can just get under your skin like no one else can...


----------



## Pinkocto

To recap day four: 

After we enjoyed the pool we went to HS to finish it up. Got FPs for TSM, there were amazingly some still available and then went to do Muppets. As we went to Star Tours R went off on his own saying he was going to get food. What! You don't just leave the group at Disney. He refused to take advantage of the snacks in the CL and just really made me upset. He didn't say he was hungry earlier and what if the rest of us wanted done food as well. This just put a downward spin on the evening. He was a grump for the next hour... He had almost stayed behind at the resort and I wished he had. We did RnRC with a 20 minute wait (longest of the trip so far) and then did ToT as a walk on. Then did TSM with our FPs which made it a walk on, and then headed back to the resort. I really wanted to go up DTD for dinner but ended up staying at the resort since I was tired. 

I do not think I'll ever travel with them again. The very frequent smoke breaks have really gotten under my skin among other things. Overall I'm having a good time, but already looking forward to my December trip.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> I do not think I'll ever travel with them again. The very frequent smoke breaks have really gotten under my skin among other things. Overall I'm having a good time, but already looking forward to my December trip.



Trust me Pam, the bad memories will fade.  You are just too in the moment now.  I felt just like you when I was there with my bro's family.  It gets better.

BTW- thank you for pointing out the stateroom review area on the boards.  I was able to switch to a starboard Cat 6A cabin that got a stellar review.  I can't wait.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 5 (yesterday):

Epcot was a success like you guys anticipated. We'll be going back in the next few hours as well. The only attractions we did were Soarin and the France movie. Otherwise they wandered around the WS eating and drinking lots of goodies. We got caught in rain, but R & M had brought us ponchos. Drama free day which was nice. 

Have been enjoying the pool again this morning and will be heading to DTD after Epcot for some dinner and shopping.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam -
> 
> I didn't know you were doing small updates from the world.  See what I've been missing.  Sounds like overall you are having a wonderful time.  I really can't wait to read about you trip, your trials of traveling with other people (which I know so well), and I can't wait to see your pics.  Sounds like its an amazing week to be there with all the walk-ons.  Love that!



I know you know too well. I do not like any unpleasantness at my happy place. I have been doing my extensive journaling which I really enjoy so you guys will hear all about it in much more detail later  lots of pictures. R & M even have gotten into the food pictures which is cool. The walk ons have just been amazing. This is a great time to come down. It has been hot like you warned about, but that has forced us to enjoy the pool which has been splendid. 



MEK said:


> Trust me Pam, the bad memories will fade.  You are just too in the moment now.  I felt just like you when I was there with my bro's family.  It gets better.



I really hope so. I was wishing this would be great quality time for us all. Hopefully it still will be. They seem to really be enjoying themselves. I don't think R knows how much he has been upsetting me.



MEK said:


> BTW- thank you for pointing out the stateroom review area on the boards.  I was able to switch to a starboard Cat 6A cabin that got a stellar review.  I can't wait.



Excellent! You're most welcome  You are just going to love cruising!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Overall it's been nice. We're past the halfway point now and it's never a good feeling that you're closer to leaving.



I take that part of the trip to think about coming home to see my kitties, you could think about Conner. It's one way to look on the bright side even though leaving is always bittersweet.

Hopefully the cranky memories will fade.


----------



## PNO4TE

Pinkocto said:


> We have done a lot of new things on this trip, it's been a lot of fun but quite stressful as well.
> 
> Mom is really having a great time. She has never done a trip with R as an adult and is loving him being here. I on the other hand am not as pleased. *I think siblings can just get under your skin like no one else can...*



Without a doubt.


----------



## PNO4TE

Pinkocto said:


> Day 5 (yesterday):
> 
> Epcot was a success like you guys anticipated. We'll be going back in the next few hours as well. The only attractions we did were Soarin and the France movie. Otherwise they wandered around the WS eating and drinking lots of goodies. We got caught in rain, but R & M had brought us ponchos. Drama free day which was nice.
> 
> Have been enjoying the pool again this morning and will be heading to DTD after Epcot for some dinner and shopping.



 Good news, indeed!!!!


----------



## John's Mom

Better late than never.  I'm finally caught up on your PTR.  

You can usually expect daily showers in Central Florida this time of the year.  I hope you haven't been bothered by lovebugs--every year in May and September.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I take that part of the trip to think about coming home to see my kitties, you could think about Conner. It's one way to look on the bright side even though leaving is always bittersweet.
> 
> Hopefully the cranky memories will fade.



So true, I have been looking forward to giving him a big hug. It was harder than usual leaving him this time.


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> Better late than never.  I'm finally caught up on your PTR.
> 
> You can usually expect daily showers in Central Florida this time of the year.  I hope you haven't been bothered by lovebugs--every year in May and September.



Welcome!  

The love bugs havnt been too bad. They're here but not like I've heard others experience. I have seen more cockroaches than ever before. There was a giant black and yellow bug in the room today. I caught it under a cup, it was just too big for squashing. A CM vacuumed it up.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am here in Orlando and the weather is not as bad as Maryland!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I am here in Orlando and the weather is not as bad as Maryland!



Ugh, I'm glad I missed that.  There were a few scorchers down there but I heard home had a bunch of bad storms while I was gone.


----------



## Pinkocto

Well we got back last night and I immediately went to pick up Conner from my dad and stepmom's.  Thankfully he wasn't mad at me like he usually is when I've been away.

Some parts of the trip were excellent and others just really bothered me.  I'll share the whole scoop when I get the pictures uploaded.  Let's just say I'm really looking forward to my December trip.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Well we got back last night and I immediately went to pick up Conner from my dad and stepmom's.  Thankfully he wasn't mad at me like he usually is when I've been away.
> 
> Some parts of the trip were excellent and others just really bothered me.  I'll share the whole scoop when I get the pictures uploaded.  Let's just say I'm really looking forward to my December trip.



Welcome back. Time just flew by. I can't believe you are already back.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Welcome back. Time just flew by. I can't believe you are already back.
> 
> Corinna



I was thinking the same thing yesterday.  I couldn't believe the trip had come and gone and we were heading home.


----------



## PNO4TE

Don't you hate when it is over so soon?!?    Glad there are parts of your trip that you will enjoy remembering.


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Don't you hate when it is over so soon?!?    Glad there are parts of your trip that you will enjoy remembering.



Time is such a fickle thing.  It felt like forever waiting for the trip to come, and now it's so quickly over.  I remember just getting off the plane thinking how excited I was that it had finally arrived.  

I was reading my journal last night on the plane, and there were definitely lots of good and really fun things.  I just have to remember the good and try and forget the bad.


----------



## MEK

Welcome back Pam!  I know this was a different sort of trip for you and I hope you are going to write about it.  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Well we got back last night and I immediately went to pick up Conner from my dad and stepmom's.  Thankfully he wasn't mad at me like he usually is when I've been away.
> 
> Some parts of the trip were excellent and others just really bothered me.  I'll share the whole scoop when I get the pictures uploaded.  Let's just say I'm really looking forward to my December trip.



Welcome back!  Glad you had some excellent times and have another trip coming up soon!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Well we got back last night and I immediately went to pick up Conner from my dad and stepmom's.  Thankfully he wasn't mad at me like he usually is when I've been away.
> 
> Some parts of the trip were excellent and others just really bothered me.  I'll share the whole scoop when I get the pictures uploaded.  Let's just say I'm really looking forward to my December trip.



Welcome home! I'm glad you have lots of good memories, try to forget the bad, but not so much that you repeat it!

Looking forward to the full blown TR.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Welcome back Pam!  I know this was a different sort of trip for you and I hope you are going to write about it.  Can't wait to see your pics.



Thank you  oh yes, I'm definitely going to share the adventures.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Welcome back!  Glad you had some excellent times and have another trip coming up soon!



Thank you  the countdown has already started!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Welcome home! I'm glad you have lots of good memories, try to forget the bad, but not so much that you repeat it!
> 
> Looking forward to the full blown TR.



Thank you  yes, I can't forget enough to invite them again. that's something I would do too 

Hopefully I'll be able to start the TR in the next few days.


----------



## athenna

Welcome back, Pam


----------



## Pinkocto

athenna said:


> Welcome back, Pam



Thank you  

I was pretty good about getting pics of the CL offerings. Only missed a few nights that we were out late.


----------



## Leshaface

Hi Pam!  It's been a while but am glad you're back safe from your trip! Can't wait to read about all the good (and not so good) stuff on your trip!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Hi Pam!  It's been a while but am glad you're back safe from your trip! Can't wait to read about all the good (and not so good) stuff on your trip!



Thank you  hopefully I'll get it started soon. Must finish it before the next trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

it is all good, just when you have time


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  hopefully I'll get it started soon. Must finish it before the next trip.



That's the spirit!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That's the spirit!



I just wished I had a trip to plan for


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I just wished I had a trip to plan for


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> it is all good, just when you have time



I started uploading pictures last night and was going to start the TR but fell asleep at 8:30...



dgbg100106 said:


> I just wished I had a trip to plan for



I'm sorry. I hope you're able to go back soon. At least you have your wonderful cruises booked.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That's the spirit!



I feel much better that the next trip isn't too far off. Even though it's not too long, it's just a time to destress and relax.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I started uploading pictures last night and was going to start the TR but fell asleep at 8:30...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I hope you're able to go back soon. At least you have your wonderful cruises booked.



I know....  I should not complain, I mean we are going on vacation, it is just not where all the fun is, but they are wonderful and relaxing....  I will just focus on the upcoming one...  Does anyone want to hear about it?


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> I know....  I should not complain, I mean we are going on vacation, it is just not where all the fun is, but they are wonderful and relaxing....  I will just focus on the upcoming one...  Does anyone want to hear about it?



Of course!  Start a thread!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I know....  I should not complain, I mean we are going on vacation, it is just not where all the fun is, but they are wonderful and relaxing....  I will just focus on the upcoming one...  Does anyone want to hear about it?



Absolutely! Love some food porn and to see new destinations!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I know....  I should not complain, I mean we are going on vacation, it is just not where all the fun is, but they are wonderful and relaxing....  I will just focus on the upcoming one...  Does anyone want to hear about it?



Absolutely!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you  hopefully I'll get it started soon. Must finish it before the next trip.



I know that feeling. Still, I only have 4 more installments to go.

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

dgbg100106 said:


> I know....  I should not complain, I mean we are going on vacation, it is just not where all the fun is, but they are wonderful and relaxing....  I will just focus on the upcoming one...  Does anyone want to hear about it?


----------



## Pinkocto

Let Operation Family Vacation Commence.  

Would you believe this is the only picture of the four of us together.






Counter-clockwise from bottom left: Melanie (SIL), Jeanette (mom), me (Pam), and Richard (DB)

We had a 7:25am flight and I probably only got 4 hours of sleep I was so excited.  It seems like Labor Day morning is a perfect time to fly because our flight was quite empty.  It was so nice not to be squeezed in with strangers.  We actually landed about 25 minutes early which was fantastic.  

Mom and M:






They wanted me to squeeze in with them, but I’m not the squeezing type so just took a picture of them.











I love getting to the atrium and having the feeling that the whole trip is ahead of me. 











R’s first order of business was to find a place to smoke.  






He was on the other side of the column.






He found his first hidden Mickey.






When he lit a second cigarette I couldn’t take it anymore and said I’d meet them at the DME area.  This got the group moving.  He stayed on the other side of the columns.  We waited less than a minute to be taken to a bus which was so perfect.  Waited probably 10 minutes for more people and were on our way to Jambo House.  Ours was the last stop, and we were there by 10:50.  

R was captivated by the Disney movie in the DME.






I was so excited to be back 
















We first went into the lobby, but then I remembered CL meets you curbside, so I left them and went to see if I could find a CL CM.  











The wonderful Jean (male) was the first one I found and he verified our names in his special book and took us up to the CL in the elevator.  We were told to enjoy the CL and someone would be with us ASAP.  
















We had some snacks and Jungle Juice and then Debbie came and found us.  I checked in first, and asked her if it was possible that R & M get a savannah view if there was only one of them.  She looked at their paperwork and they actually had one already which was perfect.  I had it noted on their reservation that they were celebrating their anniversary, and the CMs had already started the pixie dust.  

Once R & M checked in also we headed for a tour of the resort.


----------



## Angel16

What a great start Pam.  I love the pictures of you all walking into AKL for the first time.  That is one of my favorite times on vacation.   I imagine R & M where amazed by the lobby.  Where were was your villa located?  Did you get those wonderful sixth floor villas?  

Ann


----------



## dolphingirl47

Great start. It was lucky that the flight was relatively empty and I know what you mean about the atrium of MCO. 

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

Yay for your TR!  I got all goose-bumpy with your lobby pics!


----------



## dgbg100106

Yay.....    that is so wonderful...  I love that lobby!


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks for your update, Pam!


----------



## Pinkocto

Angel16 said:


> What a great start Pam.  I love the pictures of you all walking into AKL for the first time.  That is one of my favorite times on vacation.   I imagine R & M where amazed by the lobby.  Where were was your villa located?  Did you get those wonderful sixth floor villas?
> 
> Ann



Thank you   They absolutely were.  I had thought I'd get a video of their reactions, but I guess I forgot about it when we were in the moment.  I was just so happy to be back!  I actually got us two studios, didn't want to be in the same room with them... but they were both on the 6th floor.  It was so nice to be so close to the CL.  

Your trip is coming up fast!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Great start. It was lucky that the flight was relatively empty and I know what you mean about the atrium of MCO.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you   More to come shortly.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Yay for your TR!  I got all goose-bumpy with your lobby pics!



It was so nice to be back.  I can't find a better word than a peacefulness that came over me when I walked into the lobby.  I hope that doesn't sound silly.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Yay.....    that is so wonderful...  I love that lobby!



It is so beautiful!


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks for your update, Pam!



More to come shortly, just uploading some more photos.


----------



## Pinkocto

After checking in we took R & M on a tour of the resort starting with the pool area.  It was so convenient to be staying on the 6th floor, everything was very easy to get to. Straight down the elevators to the 1st floor and out to the pool.  
















I love how lush the pool area is. 











I was still getting used to the new camera and must have accidentally hit the monochrome button.  I think these turned out quite nicely though.
















I was wondering why the camera wasn’t picking up any colors…  quickly realized what was wrong and changed the settings.  






Continuing the tour we found some parts of the pool area I had never seen before.











This area is where we happened upon the night vision goggles later that evening.




































After finishing the pool loop we headed back to the lobby and then to the Outlook.  I really wanted to get rid of my backpack before heading to the park so was hoping our rooms would be ready while we were exploring.  
















It was very very hot so we headed back up to the CL for some refreshments.  M fell in love with Jungle Juice, no surprise, and R already found the beer.  Come to find out they didn’t want to head to the park without changing their shirts.  The matching shirts I got for everybody were just too hot for them… complain complain complain.


----------



## franandaj

Nice photos! Looks like a very relaxing start to the trip!

You got a picture of my room balcony when we stayed CL. It was a 1bedroom on the second floor. It's that corner balcony on the upper left of your pic.  Memories 



Pinkocto said:


> This area is where we happened upon the night vision goggles later that evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved all the photos from the pool area and really thought the monochrome photos worked well.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Beautiful to see it again!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Nice photos! Looks like a very relaxing start to the trip!
> 
> You got a picture of my room balcony when we stayed CL. It was a 1bedroom on the second floor. It's that corner balcony on the upper left of your pic.  Memories



Thanks   I had no idea they had CL rooms on the second floor.  Could you see the animals from your balcony?  That was a nice area away from all the pool noise.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved all the photos from the pool area and really thought the monochrome photos worked well.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks   I had no idea what was going on with the camera.  Kept thinking 'why isn't it picking up any color?...' too funny.  I didn't know they turned out until after I got home.  

I kept taking pictures of the pool throughout the trip, the landscaping is so beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Beautiful to see it again!



Lots more to come


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks   I had no idea they had CL rooms on the second floor.  Could you see the animals from your balcony?  That was a nice area away from all the pool noise.



That was the year that we bought DVC.  After staying CL at AKL to do the Sunrise Safari that trip broke the bank!  They told us when we booked that there were no "regular" Conceirge rooms available so we booked a one bedroom.  Evidently all the suites are at the ends of the buildings.  We had an excellent view of the animals.

We could see that flamingo pond, and the Sunrise Savannah from the side of the Master bedroom.  And unbeknownst to us (until the Mousekeeper pointed it out), we actually had a two bedroom suite with the other bedroom having a view of the outer parts of the middle savannah at Jambo.  Can't remember the name but the one inside the circle.

It was great! But after three nights at $750 per night and another week at the GF (even though it was a garden view room).  She came back and started researching DVC.  Turns out we spent 25% of our original contract cost on accomodations alone for that one trip!


----------



## Pinkocto

That was definitely a good catalyst for DVC! 

I met a couple from England who were celebrating their 50th anniversary and had brought their children and grandchildren along. Trip cost about $24,000.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> That was definitely a good catalyst for DVC!
> 
> I met a couple from England who were celebrating their 50th anniversary and had brought their children and grandchildren along. Trip cost about $24,000.



That's about what we paid for our SSR contract!  And we get at least 1 week plus in a one bedroom until 2042!


----------



## MEK

I didn't DIS all weekend and yours is the first TR I am checking.

OK, an expected start for someone who smokes, but boo to the whole shirt changing thing.  I can't wait to see what the matching shirts actually look like since I can't see them now.

Yeah for concierge lounge.  I would love that.  Yeah for flying on Labor Day with no one else.  I am going to try that.

Hope you love your view!  

Did you book both rooms with your points?


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm honored Mary Ellen 

Here I spend $100 so we can all look cute in a group photo and all they do is complain how hot there were. They are nice, thick, and very soft cotton. I love mine. 

This was my second time doing concierge and it is so wonderful. As long as its available I'll definitely use the extra points. Yep, both rooms on points. Another reason I'm so glad I bought more. I had borrowed to do this trip and now there's no problem. 

We had a pool view which was nice, but I really missed being on the savannah. 

When I booked the trip I had no idea it was Labor Day, totally slipped my mind. I almost pushed it back a day but it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That's about what we paid for our SSR contract!  And we get at least 1 week plus in a one bedroom until 2042!



When you word it like that I'm even more in love with DVC! I was really surprised he told me how much his trip cost.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Here I spend $100 so we can all look cute in a group photo and all they do is complain how hot there were. They are nice, thick, and very soft cotton. I love mine.



I hate to say it, but I probably would have been sweating too!  I don't know what is wrong with me (everyone always jokes that it's "the change"), but from March until November, I can't wear anything more "covering" than a tank top or I am sweating up a storm.  

I have a hard time finding Disney shirts that I can buy because most of them are T-shirts and I can only wear T-shirts during Winter anytime else and they are just too hot!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I hate to say it, but I probably would have been sweating too!  I don't know what is wrong with me (everyone always jokes that it's "the change"), but from March until November, I can't wear anything more "covering" than a tank top or I am sweating up a storm.
> 
> I have a hard time finding Disney shirts that I can buy because most of them are T-shirts and I can only wear T-shirts during Winter anytime else and they are just too hot!



Oh I'll fully admit it was a scorcher of a day, I just didn't appreciate complaining on the first day of vacation.


----------



## susieq76

We JUST bought DVC this past Saturday and are planning 2 nights for just DH and I CL at AKL in Jan... so I am so into this report!!!!  Yay!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Pinkocto

susieq76 said:


> We JUST bought DVC this past Saturday and are planning 2 nights for just DH and I CL at AKL in Jan... so I am so into this report!!!!  Yay!  Keep it coming!



CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Did you book it already?  If not, you can already use your points, just call member services.  Which home resort did you choose?


----------



## susieq76

Why, AK, of course  

I plan on calling member services as soon as DH advises of which Saturdays he is working...  He's taking his time calling me...


----------



## Pinkocto

susieq76 said:


> Why, AK, of course
> 
> I plan on calling member services as soon as DH advises of which Saturdays he is working...  He's taking his time calling me...



Shame on him, you've got planning to do!


----------



## papertraveller

Hi Pam,

I'm enjoying your trip report -- you arrived at WDW just as we were heading home!

Looking forward to meeting you onboard the Fantasy in March!


----------



## MEK

Love your pictures and the T-shirts!  The pictures are all turning out so nicely and the lodge is just so lovely.


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> I'm enjoying your trip report -- you arrived at WDW just as we were heading home!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you onboard the Fantasy in March!



Welcome!  thanks so much. 

I hope you had a fabulous trip  

I can't wait for the cruise! Can I ask what you decided the travel insurance?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Love your pictures and the T-shirts!  The pictures are all turning out so nicely and the lodge is just so lovely.



Thank you so much  lots more to come, I kept trying to figure out the right settings. 

I agree, Disney really did a spectacular job.


----------



## dvc at last !

I am so interested also ---
We are staying at for the first time at AKV -Jambo -  CL in about 2 weeks. We received an invitation to the Sundown Mingle.
Did you go to that  ? 
If so - what is it all about  ?

Thanks.


----------



## Pinkocto

Back up to the CL and we got some more snacks.  Somehow I missed taking pictures, not sure what happened.  R & M said they were just too hot and needed to change before we headed out.  Did they bring clothes in their carry-ons?  Of course they didn’t.  They were planning to wait until their luggage was delivered…  I couldn’t get through to them that official check-in was not until 4pm.  As we were enjoying our snacks I got the text that my room was ready so we headed over to check it out.  It was absolutely the perfect location, first room closest to the elevators.  














































The freezer is actually tall enough to put in some water bottles.  It was nice to take them to the park so when they melted we had cold water with us.  






Everyone settled in to relax and wait for R & M’s room to be ready.  






While we waited both of our suitcases arrived so we unpacked and then relaxed a little more.  We waited until 2:00 and headed out.  Thankfully we did because M didn’t get the text until around 3:30. 

I think even the bus area is lovely.






We got to HS at 2:30 and after R had a rather lengthy smoke break even though he had just had one at the resort we headed straight to Toy Story Mania.  I walked right past the FP machines since I was sure they were closed and saw the stand by line was 60 minutes.  I was a bit sad because I really wanted them to experience it, and R said ‘why don’t we get FPs?’  There were actually 3 machines open that I hadn’t seen so I raced into line. The CM said that there were only 10-15 left so even if you were in line you might not get any.  Well of course I hoped I would but the lady in front of me just kept putting ticket after ticket in and sucked the machine dry.  I couldn’t help but be upset.  

After giving up on TSM we headed to the Backlot Tour.  We had about a ten minute wait and encountered a lot more people then I expected.  Since it was actually Labor Day it made sense there were crowds, but I still didn’t want them there.  






These were some props from Pirates of the Caribbean.  I absolutely love those movies so was just fascinated. 































While in line to get to the props warehouse I commented that after we were done we could go and get ice cream.  Someone overheard me and told his wife that they needed to follow us; any excuse for ice cream was a good one.  We were at Disney, that’s the only excuse we needed. That was strangely not the last time I’d see him.

I think those hats are for the Tumble Monkeys in Festival of the Lion King. 






We happened to be in the first part of the tram so were not on the area that shakes.  M remembered very clearly how frightened she was on her last trip, and her parents played right into it saying they were in danger and what not.  They were so bad.  Thankfully she was not scarred after this journey.






I really wanted to get to this show but it never happened on this trip.











I’m sorry for the reflection on this one, but I really liked seeing where the actor’s head would fit.  Made the costume much less scary.  Of course I can’t see it in the movie and am always terrified, but this makes it a little better.  











It was a very nice first ride of the trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

dvc at last ! said:


> I am so interested also ---
> We are staying at for the first time at AKV -Jambo -  CL in about 2 weeks. We received an invitation to the Sundown Mingle.
> Did you go to that  ?
> If so - what is it all about  ?
> 
> Thanks.



It's basically a meet and greet for DVCers staying at AKV, both Jambo House and Kidani. They have drinks and appetizers, I think it's from 4-5 and only done 2 times a week.  Only a limited amount of people can attend because it's done in a small area.  I think they also give a small gift as well. You don't have to stay the whole time if you don't want to.  

We didn't go since the CL has more than enough drinks and snacks.  I guess I wasn't in the socializing mood either.  It sounded like a nice event though.  

Congratulations on your upcoming trip!


----------



## Leshaface

Great updates Pam!

Uh oh, i'm assuming there is more complaining and smoke breaks to be had later on in your TR???

Btw, I LOVE the way those black and white photos came out, even if it was by accident. 

I cannot WAIT to stay at AKL in December!


----------



## dvc at last !

Pinkocto said:


> It's basically a meet and greet for DVCers staying at AKV, both Jambo House and Kidani. They have drinks and appetizers, I think it's from 4-5 and only done 2 times a week.  Only a limited amount of people can attend because it's done in a small area.  I think they also give a small gift as well. You don't have to stay the whole time if you don't want to.
> 
> We didn't go since the CL has more than enough drinks and snacks.  I guess I wasn't in the socializing mood either.  It sounded like a nice event though.
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming trip!



Thanks.
I am enjoying reading about your trip - and I love your pics !


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Great updates Pam!
> 
> Uh oh, i'm assuming there is more complaining and smoke breaks to be had later on in your TR???
> 
> Btw, I LOVE the way those black and white photos came out, even if it was by accident.
> 
> I cannot WAIT to stay at AKL in December!



Thank you!  

It's only day one and you're already getting a feel for the trip 

Thanks so much, I'm just so glad I didn't delete them. I especially love the second one I posted. 

It is such a fabulous resort. I can't wait to see how you feel about it  I hope I don't miss it too much in December.


----------



## Pinkocto

dvc at last ! said:


> Thanks.
> I am enjoying reading about your trip - and I love your pics !



Thank you  lots more pictures to come.


----------



## dgbg100106

thanks for the updates and looking forward to more pics!


----------



## PNO4TE

Loving your updates, Pam!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you missed out on the Fast Passes and Toy Story Mania. 

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Oh Pam.....such a bummer on just missing the last FPs for TSM.  Between R's smoke breaks and waiting for the luggage....ugh....

On the bright side - your pictures turned out really well.  Keep 'em coming.  I love your room.  The studio is so cute.  It looks really spacious.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> thanks for the updates and looking forward to more pics!



 I came back home thinking I'd failed in the picture department but I ended up taking about a 1,000. So lots more to come


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Loving your updates, Pam!



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you missed out on the Fast Passes and Toy Story Mania.
> 
> Corinna



I just couldn't believe our luck that there were still more available and then to lose out on them just annoyed me. Everything worked out in the end though.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Oh Pam.....such a bummer on just missing the last FPs for TSM.  Between R's smoke breaks and waiting for the luggage....ugh....
> 
> On the bright side - your pictures turned out really well.  Keep 'em coming.  I love your room.  The studio is so cute.  It looks really spacious.



I know, it was a fabulous, 'if he hadn't done this and this we could have done this' day.  

Thanks so much  lots more to come. This studio actually was a little smaller than the one we had in March. The last one was wider. But still plenty of room for the two of us. I don't feel a need for more space at all. I'm sure the OKW studio is going to feel humongous!


----------



## franandaj

You got some great photos!  

I can see where it would really get old if you had to stand around and watch him smoke.  It's different if he goes off while you are doing something like shopping or finishing your meal, but if everyone has to stand around watching him, that can get old REAL fast!


----------



## John's Mom

Great photos and updates.

Waiting for someone to take a cigarette break gets old really quick.  

We're staying at a deluxe studio - savanna view in October.   We rented points from Brandi.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's only day one and you're already getting a feel for the trip
> 
> Thanks so much, I'm just so glad I didn't delete them. I especially love the second one I posted.
> 
> It is such a fabulous resort. I can't wait to see how you feel about it  I hope I don't miss it too much in December.



I completely forgot that you're not staying at AKV in December!  Why is that?  I think you told me but I forgot.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> You got some great photos!
> 
> I can see where it would really get old if you had to stand around and watch him smoke.  It's different if he goes off while you are doing something like shopping or finishing your meal, but if everyone has to stand around watching him, that can get old REAL fast!



Thank you  

It really did, I started leaving him behind that afternoon. I was so annoyed that he had to stop so much. I didn't travel to FL to stand around and wait for him, there were rides to ride!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> Great photos and updates.
> 
> Waiting for someone to take a cigarette break gets old really quick.
> 
> We're staying at a deluxe studio - savanna view in October.   We rented points from Brandi.




Hi Kathy! How are you feeling? 

Thank you 

It really did. And it seemed that I was the only one who was bothered by it. He was wasting precious Disney time.  

That'll be wonderful  I really did miss the savannah view. Your trip is coming up soon!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I completely forgot that you're not staying at AKV in December!  Why is that?  I think you told me but I forgot.



I don't think I said why before. I'm forcing myself to try other resorts. I'm really hoping I don't miss AKV too much. I could probably stay there every trip I love it so much, but I do want to see the others as well.


----------



## dgbg100106

John's Mom said:


> Great photos and updates.
> 
> Waiting for someone to take a cigarette break gets old really quick.
> 
> We're staying at a deluxe studio - savanna view in October.   We rented points from Brandi.



Thank you again for helping me out, I am so glad that we both we able to get what we wanted out of it!

I am so excited for your trip!


----------



## papertraveller

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome!  thanks so much.
> 
> I hope you had a fabulous trip
> 
> I can't wait for the cruise! Can I ask what you decided the travel insurance?



You have an amazing memory! We're not going to go with Disney. We have a separate annual policy that will cover most of the same stuff, as it turns out.

Now keep up with these great posts. We have stayed at Kidani and Jambo (once each) and I have a very soft spot in my heart for that resort. 

I must say I'm also getting a bit of a kick out of your accounts of travelling with family, since the trip we had just the week before you arrived involved DD and her BFF. BFF turned out to be quite the little diva with a hefty truckload of attitude.  Ah well. Even DD found it tiresome, which meant that she and I had a good time in spite of it all. Disney lets you do that.


----------



## Pinkocto

papertraveller said:


> You have an amazing memory! We're not going to go with Disney. We have a separate annual policy that will cover most of the same stuff, as it turns out.
> 
> Now keep up with these great posts. We have stayed at Kidani and Jambo (once each) and I have a very soft spot in my heart for that resort.
> 
> I must say I'm also getting a bit of a kick out of your accounts of travelling with family, since the trip we had just the week before you arrived involved DD and her BFF. BFF turned out to be quite the little diva with a hefty truckload of attitude.  Ah well. Even DD found it tiresome, which meant that she and I had a good time in spite of it all. Disney lets you do that.



You give me too much credit, I went back to see if we chatted before on the cruise thread.   How nice you have that policy already.  DCL charges an arm and a leg!  

I was going to try for an update last night but fell asleep at 9:30, it was a long week.  

Oh no, I'm sorry about your dramatic traveling companion.  I guess she won't be invited again.  I'm so glad you were still able to have a good time.  The same happened with me and my mother.  It was just drama that I don't welcome at such a wonderful place.  

Lots more to come.


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us just finishing the Backlot Tour.  My first order of business was to find them some ice cream but there was no cart in site, so we stopped for some drinks since everyone was quite parched.  And then would you believe R found a spot away from the crowds and just lit up a cigarette.  I was appalled, you can’t just smoke wherever you want!  And told him so.  He claimed that a CM at the front gate, who he asked where the smoking areas were in the park, told him that if there were no people around he could smoke wherever.  Hmmm.  I have no idea if this was true or not, but I do know he asked a CM where the spots were and if that’s what he was told there was no arguing with him.  I’m sorry if any of you smoke and are offended by my clear distaste for the habit, but it’s very bad for your health and I don’t like to be around it.  After the pitstop we headed to do the Muppets 3D and it was unfortunately not open.  It had only been 20 minutes since it stopped and there was no way to know how much longer it would be so we continued on to Star Tours.  

On our last trip I had really wanted to experience the water scenario and as luck would have it we got it.  I told R about my good luck and he also wanted the water scene, and would you believe that’s what we got!  Later on we did the ride again and found out it was one of the ending scenarios that they switch around the stories, so not as rare as I thought, but still fun that he saw what he wanted.  It was a posted wait time of 20 minutes but it really was only 10.  Mom of course wanted to do it again, she absolutely loves this ride, but I get quite dizzy with this one so declined.  I promised her we’d get back to it before we left.  Oh, and would you believe the guy who had commented that he needed to follow us to get icecream when we were in the Backlot Tour was in the row next to us.  Of course he asked us how the iceceam was. I was amused. I love how Disney makes strangers feel more like friends.  

It was just about 4:00 and the Lights, Motors, Action! show was happening at 4:30 so told them that’s where we needed to head.  Well, they were getting too hot and hungry and wanted to head back to the resort.  Huh?  We’d just gotten here…. And that really messed things up because we were planning to do the last show of Beauty and the Beast or Indiana Jones, whichever one they felt like doing after the stunt show.  It was impossible to do both because they overlapped in times.  Well, I wasn’t going to force them to stay, and since we had the EMHs that night we still had plenty of time to do the rest of the rides so we started to head out of the park.  As we were passing Indiana Jones on the way out of the park mom noticed a show had just started and the CM said we could still get in so that’s what we did.  The ‘director’ was still talking so we hadn’t missed anything which was perfect timing.  I tried out my new zoom lens and saw some details I haven’t seen before.  




























































I thought Indiana was quite the looker.  











Notice how his hat now has a strap on it.  At some point in the show somebody comments how cool he is that his hat never comes off.  He had to have changed it after he shook hands with the volunteers because there was no strap in that picture.





















I was just impressed that as many times as they do that show, they never looked bored.  

After the show we stopped in the little shop.  R had apparently been wanting a whip that he had gotten as a kid and when it had fallen apart, many many many years ago, he always wanted another one. It was $45.95 so he left it for now and decided to think about it.  The joke of the trip ended up being that everything they wanted was $50.  A lot of things I happened to look at were also the same amount.  

We started to head out of the park again, but mom wanted to show M the Do Not Pull the Rope set.  I decided to sit it out.  They had to back track a little and I was getting really hot.  I think it was in the 90s and I was wearing jeans.  They were taking so long I was getting concerned they had passed me, but when I started to call they came into my sights.  Mom said they’d decided to head down to ToT.  I was quite confused, why not wait until we came back to do it since we had the EMHs until midnight.  Well, R finally confessed that when he left the park he really didn’t think he’d be back.  At this point I started to get annoyed.  Party because I was so hot, and partly because they were messing up with my plans.  Down to ToT we went and I found myself getting really irritable.  We had to wait for R & M to take a bathroom break and it felt like eternity.  During the walk down to ToT they also decided they wanted to do RnRC but I said I’d meet them back at the resort, I was just too hot to stay any longer. M was absolutely terrified of ToT but we convinced her to do it with us and she was so glad she did.  It ended up being a walk-on which was perfect.  

Thankfully at that point we headed out of the park.  It was a long wait for RnRC and they were getting hot as well.  We walked through some shops to stay in the AC but R didn’t want to stay with us and went outside.  It just so happened that a CM caught him to do a survey.  Ha, that’s what he gets for leaving the group.  Apparently they used to give away FPs for doing surveys but don’t anymore because people would seek them out and ask to do surveys so they could get FPs.  Well I think they should at least give away something, they're taking up about ten minutes of precious Disney time.  There was amazingly a bus waiting at our stop but we were not to be that lucky.  They were waiting for a new driver to replace them. No harm done, we had seats and were in AC, but we did wait at least 20 minutes to get going.  We got back to the resort at 6:15 so were only at HS about 4 hours.   

Straight up to get some appetizers.  I was glad we were still in that window.  We grabbed some goodies and then went to see R & Ms room, I wanted to see their savannah view, and immediately noticed they had some gifts on their table.  






These were in the little bag.  There was also a nice note wishing them a happy anniversary and hoping they had a fabulous trip.






It was late enough they already had turn down service.  











It was one of the smaller ones, but still nice. They had a few animals out there.


----------



## PNO4TE

Great update, Pam!


----------



## John's Mom

Love the details in the Indiana Jones photos.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Great update, but I am sorry that your plans have not worked out.

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

Nice pics!  Sorry they were so frustrating!


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Great update, Pam!



Thank you  

Feeling any better today?


----------



## MEK

Those are great details in the Indian Jones set.  What size distance lens?  300?

So let me get this straight - first they want to leave, then they want to stay, then they want to do Tot and RnR?  So confused.  

Thank goodness for apps and adult beverages in the CL!  That would be exactly what I would need at that point.


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> Love the details in the Indiana Jones photos.



I am constantly amazed at Disney's attention to detail.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Great update, but I am sorry that your plans have not worked out.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks  I was getting so frustrated with them. Even though I tried to remember that I was going to go with the flow, I pretty much forgot that that first day.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Nice pics!  Sorry they were so frustrating!



Thank you   They were driving me crazy, and it was only day 1!  First they wanted to wait forever for their room, and then wanted to leave HS so early.  I just couldn't figure out what was going on in their minds... I think part of my irritation was that I wanted to get away from them already


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Those are great details in the Indian Jones set.  What size distance lens?  300?
> 
> So let me get this straight - first they want to leave, then they want to stay, then they want to do Tot and RnR?  So confused.
> 
> Thank goodness for apps and adult beverages in the CL!  That would be exactly what I would need at that point.



I agree, I was really surprised to see how cool the set was up close.  I was just playing around with the camera.  It's actually a fixed lens.  I did as much research as I could without my mind blowing up before deciding on one.  I figured I wouldn't utilize a SLR camera as much because I want fast and easy, no changing lenses.  I chose the Panasonic DMC-FZ60 which has a 24x optical zoom and a 48x intelligent zoom.  I have not figured out what an 'intelligent zoom' is.  I think it has to do with what setting I have the camera on.  Still lots to learn about this bad boy.  I'm hoping it will last many years so I can figure out everything about it 

Don't worry, I was confused too.  Once I had calmly accepted the idea of going to the resort for a nice cool swim they wanted to trek onward.  Then all I wanted to do was leave 

Unfortunately I've never developed a taste for adult beverages so they were no help for me whatsoever.  The appetizers on the other hand were delightful.  I'm going to post some pictures before heading to sleep.


----------



## Pinkocto

We left R & M to settle into their room and went back to the CL for some more delicious appetizers and some pictures.  





















I must have gotten this picture at just the wrong time, because they always kept things full.











Pitas to enjoy your hummus with.











These olives were absolutely amazing.  






I did not try the carrots but the peanut salad was delicious.






These were also absolutely scrumptious.






I tried one of these and unfortunately had an allergic reaction to them.  There must have been crab in them.  I have never had a reaction like it so was not on guard.  











none of us tried these











R & M really enjoyed these.












Mom really enjoyed the hummus and we all enjoyed the cheeses.  Every night they had the hummus, olives, and veggies, but the other items changed.  We tried to get back to the CL most evenings.  It was always fun to taste the new goodies.


----------



## PNO4TE

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you
> 
> Feeling any better today?



I am, Pam! Thank you.


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> I am, Pam! Thank you.



Excellent news!


----------



## momof2disprincesses

Just joining in.  I'm so enjoying your report!  Thanks for sharing!! 

I'm especially enjoying seeing pictures of the club offerings.  We've never stayed club level before, so I'm excited to try the new foods.

We are staying in a club level studio over Christmas.  We will have 4 of us in the room, so I know it will be a little tight, but we don't expect to be in the room too much.

Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> I chose the Panasonic DMC-FZ60 which has a 24x optical zoom and a 48x intelligent zoom.  I have not figured out what an 'intelligent zoom' is.  I think it has to do with what setting I have the camera on.  Still lots to learn about this bad boy.  I'm hoping it will last many years so I can figure out everything about it



I thought for a moment that you had the same camera that I have, but I have the slightly older model, the Panasonic DMC-FZ45. Still, the zoom and intelligent zoom are the same. I think I may have to give this a good trial run before our vacation to see what the camera is capable of.



Pinkocto said:


> We left R & M to settle into their room and went back to the CL for some more delicious appetizers and some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have gotten this picture at just the wrong time, because they always kept things full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitas to enjoy your hummus with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These olives were absolutely amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not try the carrots but the peanut salad was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were also absolutely scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried one of these and unfortunately had an allergic reaction to them.  There must have been crab in them.  I have never had a reaction like it so was not on guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of us tried these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R & M really enjoyed these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom really enjoyed the hummus and we all enjoyed the cheeses.  Every night they had the hummus, olives, and veggies, but the other items changed.  We tried to get back to the CL most evenings.  It was always fun to taste the new goodies.



The food looks delicious. Falafel is gorgeous. I also love hummus and I would have been all over that popcorn chicken, too. I am sorry that you had an allergic reaction.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Wow Pam, now I am even more convinced I want to stay concierge at AKL same day.  Maybe I just need to waitlist it at 7 months and see what happens.  Seriously, all that food is right up my alley.  I so love any kind of hummus.  I also love olives and cheese.  And those chicken wings - yum!


----------



## Pinkocto

momof2disprincesses said:


> Just joining in.  I'm so enjoying your report!  Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> I'm especially enjoying seeing pictures of the club offerings.  We've never stayed club level before, so I'm excited to try the new foods.
> 
> We are staying in a club level studio over Christmas.  We will have 4 of us in the room, so I know it will be a little tight, but we don't expect to be in the room too much.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.



Welcome, thanks for joining!  

You're going to love it! Lots more pictures to come. I really tried to get as many of the CL offerings as I could. 

Over Christmas, wow  that will be so magical. I hope it won't be too tight for you guys. Is that what you usually stay in?


----------



## franandaj

The food looks pretty good, some I would eat, some not. I would enjoy the adult beverages and the chicken wings. I'll be excited to see more!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I thought for a moment that you had the same camera that I have, but I have the slightly older model, the Panasonic DMC-FZ45. Still, the zoom and intelligent zoom are the same. I think I may have to give this a good trial run before our vacation to see what the camera is capable of.



I almost got that model, but this one came out the week before I left. I was really cutting it close with getting it shipped instead of buying it at a store, but I was able to save quite a bit.  Panasonic didn't change too much between them, just tweaked a few things I think. I'm really happy with it. I still need to find a better camera bag. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> The food looks delicious. Falafel is gorgeous. I also love hummus and I would have been all over that popcorn chicken, too. I am sorry that you had an allergic reaction.
> 
> Corinna



We really looked forward to getting back to the resort and trying the nights' offerings. We didn't get back every night, but most of them we did. Thanks, I'm just glad it wasn't worse. I know I need to stay away from crab seriously now, each time I've had it the reaction gets worse.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Wow Pam, now I am even more convinced I want to stay concierge at AKL same day.  Maybe I just need to waitlist it at 7 months and see what happens.  Seriously, all that food is right up my alley.  I so love any kind of hummus.  I also love olives and cheese.  And those chicken wings - yum!



Absolutely, you must! Aside from all the fabulous food the staff are just wonderful. I really loved the daily mousekeeping and turn down service. I didn't think I'd miss the daily cleaning with DVC but I do. I know you can pay for it still, but the price keeps me from doing that. 

Those olives were divine!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> The food looks pretty good, some I would eat, some not. I would enjoy the adult beverages and the chicken wings. I'll be excited to see more!



There were some items on other nights I think you would like better. They were refilling the chicken very often, it was a big hit. They were originally going to be for the kids table but the chef made the sauce too spicy. People really liked them. 

Lots more to come.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> There were some items on other nights I think you would like better. They were refilling the chicken very often, it was a big hit. They were originally going to be for the kids table but the chef made the sauce too spicy. People really liked them.
> 
> Lots more to come.



Yeah, I know I enjoyed the offerings on some night more than others when we stayed CL. I don't care for olives or garbanzo beans, so that rules out half of what they had there that night! When you come to DLR, you will love one of the offerings at one of the places we are going!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I know I enjoyed the offerings on some night more than others when we stayed CL. I don't care for olives or garbanzo beans, so that rules out half of what they had there that night! When you come to DLR, you will love one of the offerings at one of the places we are going!



I did think about you when I saw the olives. I love them so much I was surprised when I learned you don't. 

I'm very excited about my trip out there. I'm glad I decided on a week instead of a shorter trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

I miss CL...  It has been awhile for us.  I want to go back and do resort only while staying CL.

Sorry you had a reaction, everything looked as wonderful as ever..


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I miss CL...  It has been awhile for us.  I want to go back and do resort only while staying CL.
> 
> Sorry you had a reaction, everything looked as wonderful as ever..



I've wondered if I could do a resort only stay, and right now I don't think I could be so close to the parks and not go in. 

I hope you'll be able to get back soon.


----------



## Pinkocto

Sorry for the tardiness in updates.  I have to admit I got Once Upon a Time season 1 and have been absolutely obsessed.  Sadly I have finished it and have no knew show to watch.  Until I find one I at least have some time to post some updates   One coming up shortly.


----------



## Pinkocto

We left R & M with the plan to meet up at the pool, so after enjoying our snacks we suited up and headed down.  They still weren’t down there, and the snacks weren’t quite enough to satisfy my appetite so we stopped in the Mara for the first time to get a veggie flatbread and some fries to split.  R & M showed up while we were waiting and ordered some items as well.  M had a chicken flatbread and R had a chicken gyro which I missed getting photos of, sorry.  We all enjoyed the food very much.






M had the excellent idea to bring a soda from the CL so after we finished our food we left R & M to go grab some drinks for everyone.  As luck would have it the desserts were out so of course we had to grab some.  






This little beauty was absolutely divine.  It tasted like the inside of a key lime pie.  Unfortunately we only got one each.  






We took the drinks and some cookies down to R & M and after they had finished their dinner we headed over to the pool and grabbed some lounge chairs.  This was my third trip to Jambo House and my first time in the pool.  The first visit was in January and just too cold, and the second we just never made time for it. Well I had been looking forward to cooling off in the pool for a few hours so jumped right in.  And jumped right out.  I was freezing.  Shivering freezing.  I couldn’t stop my teeth from chattering freezing.  I wrapped myself up in a towel and just had to find a hot tub to warm up in.  R & M jumped in and said the water was fabulous, they couldn’t figure out what was wrong with me.  In afterthought I was actually suffering from a fever that the crab pastry had brought on.  Mom came with me on my hot tub hunt and the first one we came across was full of people so we continued on to the next one.  We came across the poolside movie for the first time, The Muppet Movie, which I really wanted to stop for but was just too cold.  We continued on to the second hot tub and there were unfortunately people occupying that one as well.  Mom spied a giraffe on the savannah so we went to the outlook to watch it, and stumbled upon some CMs doing the night vision goggles.  Also a first for us.  Since there was no one else using them they gave us both a pair to use.  Apparently it’s only one pair per group but you can use them for an hour.  We didn’t stay for long, I was very very cold, but it was very magical watching the giraffe in the night.  

We walked back to the first hot tub and despite the crowds we went in.  I finally got comfortable.  There was a family enjoying the heat as well and I asked them if they were enjoying the resort.  Turns out they were also DVC members and we had a good long wonderful chat.  I didn’t want to stop chatting so stayed in the heat a bit too long.  They were at the end of a three week stay and I’m hoping we convinced them to try DCL sometime soon.  We sang its praises so well they thought we worked for Disney.  I absolutely love finding people who love Disney just as much as I do, which is why I enjoy being on the DIS so much.  

R & M found us and joined us for a while but then said goodnight because the heat was too much for them.  We left shortly after that, we were all getting a bit toasty.  

I suffered with a fever most of the night and thankfully it resolved itself by morning.  I will be avoiding anything with crab much more seriously from now on.  I get out of bed around 7:20 and caught my first Disney sunrise.  





















Mom woke up with me opening the curtains so we got ready and went out to get some breakfast.


----------



## Pinkocto

There were the same offerings every morning.  











Honey and tea box











Creamer and coffee syrups


----------



## SusieBea

Your mom's a cutie. She looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Pinkocto

SusieBea said:


> Your mom's a cutie. She looks like a lot of fun!



Thanks  she's definitely a hoot and a half.  We have a lot of fun together.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That Key Lime dessert sounds heavenly. I am sorry that the pool was too cold for you, but watching the giraffes with night vision goggles sounds divine.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

I love the hot tubs at Jambo. It was way too cold to use the pool when we stayed at Kidani.  You're making me homesick for CL with all these pictures! Beautiful sunrise! Rarely do I see those beautiful.or not!



Pinkocto said:


> Sorry for the tardiness in updates.  I have to admit I got Once Upon a Time season 1 and have been absolutely obsessed.  Sadly I have finished it and have no knew show to watch.  Until I find one I at least have some time to post some updates   One coming up shortly.



I really liked that show, but Fran said it was too scary so she deleted all my episodes and removed it from the TIVO. Someday I'll have to get the DVDs and watch it.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That Key Lime dessert sounds heavenly. I am sorry that the pool was too cold for you, but watching the giraffes with night vision goggles sounds divine.
> 
> Corinna



It really was the most delicious dessert of the trip.  We looked forward to it making a return, and one of the few nights we missed getting back in time it was there.    We asked the next night.  

It was hard to leave, the giraffe was just so beautiful. It was a very serene magical experience that's for sure.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


>



This is a really cool picture.

OK, how did I miss the whole crab pastry / fever thing?  You live in Maryland and you are allergic to crabs?????    Now THAT's a bummer.  Sorry it stayed with  you all evening.  Hard to believe you had to sit in the hot tub to get warm.

I love the food at the Mara.  I think its one of the best QS places.

Breakfast in the CL looks pretty good, too.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I love the hot tubs at Jambo. It was way too cold to use the pool when we stayed at Kidani.  You're making me homesick for CL with all these pictures! Beautiful sunrise! Rarely do I see those beautiful.or not!.



I can't remember the last time I enjoyed a sunrise.  I leave in the dark for work so miss them, and when I'm not working I sleep in!  

Lots more pictures to come, hopefully you'll be abe to get back soon. 



franandaj said:


> I really liked that show, but Fran said it was too scary so she deleted all my episodes and removed it from the TIVO. Someday I'll have to get the DVDs and watch it.



Why couldn't she leave them on there for you to enjoy?  

It kept getting better and better each episode, I just loved it. Not sure if I'll be able to wait until the next season is on DVD or not.  It wasn't the worst cliff hanger but I still really want to know what happens next.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> This is a really cool picture.
> 
> OK, how did I miss the whole crab pastry / fever thing?  You live in Maryland and you are allergic to crabs?????    Now THAT's a bummer.  Sorry it stayed with  you all evening.  Hard to believe you had to sit in the hot tub to get warm.
> 
> I love the food at the Mara.  I think its one of the best QS places.
> 
> Breakfast in the CL looks pretty good, too.



Thanks  Since I was up that early I figured I needed proof  

I know, what sweet irony.  The reaction just keeps getting worse and worse every time I have any.  Best to just stay away from it completely, I don't want to experience that again.  I'm just glad it didn't effect the rest of the trip.  

We really enjoyed the Mara, and went back several times this trip.  I have to say I was a little tired of it by the end.  So many good places to eat and everyone was too tired at the end of the day to go with me.  Since it was a family trip I didn't want to go off on my own for dinner.  

Breakfast was delicious, mom and I made good use of the CL.  R & M not so much.  More on that later....


----------



## PNO4TE

Loved the updates, Pam! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## PNO4TE

franandaj said:


> I love the hot tubs at Jambo. It was way too cold to use the pool when we stayed at Kidani.  *You're making me homesick for CL with all these pictures!* Beautiful sunrise! Rarely do I see those beautiful.or not!



I was thinking the very same thing, Alison.


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Loved the updates, Pam! Keep 'em coming!



Thanks so much  will do!


----------



## John's Mom

MEK said:


> This is a really cool picture.
> 
> OK, how did I miss the whole crab pastry / fever thing?  You live in Maryland and you are allergic to crabs?????    Now THAT's a bummer.  Sorry it stayed with  you all evening.  Hard to believe you had to sit in the hot tub to get warm.
> 
> I love the food at the Mara.  I think its one of the best QS places.
> 
> Breakfast in the CL looks pretty good, too.



I was thinking the same thing that Mary Ellen was:  You live in Maryland and you are allergic to crabs?  I really miss the Chesapeake Bay crabcakes here in Florida.  Central Florida doesn't have the best seafood.  

Great updates!


----------



## Pinkocto

After I had some breakfast and mom had some coffee we went animal hunting.  We ended up exploring pretty much the entire left side of the resort.  Wed go all the way to the end and down the stairs and back inside, down more hallways, down more stairs until we had found our way to the lobby once again.  It was a great expedition.  There were, however, not many animals to be found.  It was absolutely scorching outside and this was all before 9:00.  

Some more pictures from the CL before we left.











I had not noticed these giant spears before.






I did not get tired of this gorgeous view.






Sometimes mom gets in a silly posing mood.






View of the CL from the bridge.






R & Ms room was right in-between the columns.






I thought this was really cool.  











We did find a pelican.






And then a lot more.






Anybody know why these doors are so big?  It wasnt a Royal Suite, those had a plaque announcing what they were.






They had their own special spears as wall decoration.






I thought the detailing was very cool











We finally found some more animals.  Storks I think.  Please correct me if Im wrong.






I do love these pelicans.











More life!  











I even love the hallways in Jambo House.  






What is that mom doing wandering into my picture?






Some very cool masks on display.











A wonderful sitting area they have.  There are a few scattered around level 2.


----------



## Pinkocto

I never noticed the other birds below the ostriches.











I couldnt stop taking pictures of the lobby.  






Looking down at Victoria Falls and Boma


----------



## tiggrbaby

Beautiful pics!


----------



## MEK

Pam - you outdid yourself on the pictures in this update.  They are stunning.  I love the one of your mom on the bridge because it looks like you are taking it through a tunnel.  Very cool!

Nice job.  You picked a great time to take pictures.  Everything is so empty!


----------



## kendzee94

Pinkocto said:


> We grabbed some goodies and then went to see R & Ms room, I wanted to see their savannah view, and immediately noticed they had some gifts on their table.



We are going to be there next week, and I have to know, how/where did they get that AKL bag with the Mickey heads on it (behind the paper bag)? I love it! I really want it and have to know how/where to get it!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pam, the pictures are so beautiful and it is making me miss it so much.  I also take pictures around the resorts, but you had stuff in there I don't recall seeing before.  Maybe time for an adventure in the resort, seeing all the art and artifacts there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> I was thinking the same thing that Mary Ellen was:  You live in Maryland and you are allergic to crabs?  I really miss the Chesapeake Bay crabcakes here in Florida.  Central Florida doesn't have the best seafood.
> 
> Great updates!



I know, it's ironic  thankfully it was never one of my favorite things, so it's not that hard to stay away. 

You'd think Florida would have fabulous seafood. Do they sell everything out of state?


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Beautiful pics!



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - you outdid yourself on the pictures in this update.  They are stunning.  I love the one of your mom on the bridge because it looks like you are taking it through a tunnel.  Very cool!
> 
> Nice job.  You picked a great time to take pictures.  Everything is so empty!



Thank you  I think the resort is just so beautiful. 

She is too funny sometimes, she'll just strike a pose and ask for her picture to be taken  

this all happened before 9:30, so either everyone was already at the parks or not awake yet.


----------



## Pinkocto

kendzee94 said:


> We are going to be there next week, and I have to know, how/where did they get that AKL bag with the Mickey heads on it (behind the paper bag)? I love it! I really want it and have to know how/where to get it!  Thanks!!!!!



That was the DVC gift. I didn't see them at the store, I'm pretty sure the only way to get one is to stay at AKV using points. The only problem is I know they rotate the gifts every now and then. Where are you staying next week?


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Pam, the pictures are so beautiful and it is making me miss it so much.  I also take pictures around the resorts, but you had stuff in there I don't recall seeing before.  Maybe time for an adventure in the resort, seeing all the art and artifacts there.



Thank you  

I felt like I was in a museum, the items they display are so neat. And of course there were many many more that I didn't take photos of. 

Sounds like an excellent plan! You must get back there soon


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures.
> 
> Corinna



Glad you liked them  lots more to come.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> That was the DVC gift. I didn't see them at the store, I'm pretty sure the only way to get one is to stay at AKV using points. The only problem is I know they rotate the gifts every now and then. Where are you staying next week?



The first time we stayed, they gave us cologne and perfume, in these really neat carved stone looking bottles, The second time we were there we got a beaded giraffe (that is still my favorite), and the last time we got wooden carved pens (ball point pens).


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you
> 
> I felt like I was in a museum, the items they display are so neat. And of course there were many many more that I didn't take photos of.
> 
> Sounds like an excellent plan! You must get back there soon



I think we are planning a resort only visit and this will be a great time to explore the resort.  Maybe do Kidani and Jambo House...


----------



## franandaj

Nice updates Pam.  I hope we can enjoy a lot of the resort when we are there in January.  I hope we'll be there in January!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The first time we stayed, they gave us cologne and perfume, in these really neat carved stone looking bottles, The second time we were there we got a beaded giraffe (that is still my favorite), and the last time we got wooden carved pens (ball point pens).



I had remembered reading you got a giraffe, and I was so hoping I would get one this time.  The cooler was nice though, very helpful for taking drinks to the pool.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I think we are planning a resort only visit and this will be a great time to explore the resort.  Maybe do Kidani and Jambo House...



Excellent!!! I hope it works out


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Nice updates Pam.  I hope we can enjoy a lot of the resort when we are there in January.  I hope we'll be there in January!



I hope you will be too!


----------



## Pinkocto

Just wanted to post some more pictures I took before meeting up with R & M.











I guess she was in a posing mood that morning.  I thought the ladder was really cool though. 









































I thought it was neat how they arranged the food.


----------



## kendzee94

Pinkocto said:


> That was the DVC gift. I didn't see them at the store, I'm pretty sure the only way to get one is to stay at AKV using points. The only problem is I know they rotate the gifts every now and then. Where are you staying next week?



We are staying AKV concierge!!!! Yeah!

You only get gifts when staying concierge I assume. We've stayed at AKV (non concierge) 3 other times with no gifts.


----------



## Pinkocto

kendzee94 said:


> We are staying AKV concierge!!!! Yeah!
> 
> You only get gifts when staying concierge I assume. We've stayed at AKV (non concierge) 3 other times with no gifts.



Perfect!  I'm going to assume that also because I didn't get a gift in March when I stayed in a savannah view and I did get a gift when I stayed concierge the first time.  

Two days to go, I'm sure you're super excited!!!


----------



## MEK

More fun pictures.  You really are doing a great job exploring the resort!


----------



## dgbg100106

Yes the gifts are for CL only!


----------



## John's Mom

Pam, great pics!  

I'm sure that your Mom made your vacation more enjoyable.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> More fun pictures.  You really are doing a great job exploring the resort!



Thanks  normally I would have been up and out to the parks, but this was an added bonus of having to wait for the group to be ready.


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> Pam, great pics!
> 
> I'm sure that your Mom made your vacation more enjoyable.



Oh absolutely, no doubt about it. I think I would have sent R & M on their own if mom hadn't agreed to come. Definitely wonderful quality time with her


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Yes the gifts are for CL only!



Another excellent reason to stay CL. Thanks for the info


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.  

I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan



Whoop, That is awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## rentayenta

Starting on page 17. Your pics are fantastic! Can't wait to see it in person very soon.


----------



## PNO4TE

Pinkocto said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan



How exciting!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan



That is great news. I understand exactly how you feel. This is how I felt when after nearly giving up on this, I got to book our November cruise.

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan



Yay for you!  If I had the available time and money, I would go for it!


----------



## John's Mom

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry for the lack of updates this week, work was really crazy.  I promise at least one will be up tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to share some more exciting news.  I was doing my obsessive checking of the DCL website and came across a short January cruise that was too good of a bargain not to book. So I'll be doing a 4 night on the Wonder January 24th.  Hopefully you guys won't think I'm too crazy.  I'm really excited about this and now have something else to plan



That is great news!  Go while you can.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Whoop, That is awesome!  Congrats!





PNO4TE said:


> How exciting!





tiggrbaby said:


> Yay for you!  If I had the available time and money, I would go for it!





John's Mom said:


> That is great news!  Go while you can.



Thanks so much everybody  

On one hand I'm thinking I'm indulging myself a little over the top, but on the other I'm thinking what's the harm? 



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is great news. I understand exactly how you feel. This is how I felt when after nearly giving up on this, I got to book our November cruise.
> 
> Corinna



This was not even on the radar, but I had really wanted to see all four ships eventually and this makes it happen much sooner. I'm really excited I decided to go for it. I waited a few days, asked my boss first about the time off and then booked it. It wasn't posted as a GTY room but that's what it is for now. Can't wait to get my room assignment. It will be a perfect weekend getaway. Now I need to read up on the Wonder


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks so much everybody
> 
> On one hand I'm thinking I'm indulging myself a little over the top, but on the other I'm thinking what's the harm?
> 
> 
> 
> This was not even on the radar, but I had really wanted to see all four ships eventually and this makes it happen much sooner. I'm really excited I decided to go for it. I waited a few days, asked my boss first about the time off and then booked it. It wasn't posted as a GTY room but that's what it is for now. Can't wait to get my room assignment. It will be a perfect weekend getaway. Now I need to read up on the Wonder



As David and I always say....  "who is going to give you what you want, other than yourself"  If you want to do it and can, then by all means go for it!

Since we have no children together, we are spending all our money and not leaving anything for anyone else.

So go for it, do what you want and enjoy life to its fullest.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> As David and I always say....  "who is going to give you what you want, other than yourself"  If you want to do it and can, then by all means go for it!
> 
> Since we have no children together, we are spending all our money and not leaving anything for anyone else.
> 
> So go for it, do what you want and enjoy life to its fullest.




This is exactly how I've come to think.  It's only been in the last few years that I've been able to treat myself and I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> This is exactly how I've come to think.  It's only been in the last few years that I've been able to treat myself and I'm still getting used to it.



I think that is brilliant and I am happy for you...  Enjoy all life has to offer!


----------



## Pinkocto

Back to the morning of Day 2

We met R & M in the CL around 9:30.  I was glad to see them there because I thought it would be difficult to get them to take advantage of the breakfast offered since it was only open until 10:30 and they are late risers.  Well it seems that it was difficult to get them to take advantage of the breakfast because R decided he wanted a hearty breakfast and bought one at the Mara.  UGH!  The words written in my journal were ‘Well you can lead a horse to water…’  They had just woken up so mom and I went down to the pool and relaxed for about an hour.  I did a little DISing, didn’t want to get too behind while mom probably read a book.  When we had left R & M I had asked them to call us when they were ready and we’d meet up downstairs.  Around 11:30 I texted them that we were heading down to the shop and would wait for them.  I was getting antsy and couldn’t believe what was taking them so long.  When we got downstairs we saw them coming towards us.  Apparently they had gone down to the bus stop to wait for us and since we had never shown up they came back to look for us.  What craziness.  THEY were to call US when they were ready to go, not just meet up at the bus stop….  And then M realized she had not put on sunblock so went back to their room to do so.  A good twenty minutes went by and mom and R started wondering where she was and maybe they needed to go find her and what if she had missed us and gone down to the bus stop.  I felt like I was in a TV show or something.  It was just so bizarre.  She’s a grown woman and could find us where she left us, why were they panicking.  Regardless, mom and R headed down to the bus stop to look for her.  

We finally got to AK around 12:00.  Thankfully there was hardly anybody there, it was wonderful. 






This was a normal occurrence.  I got impatient waiting for them and finally just sped ahead.  R probably had to stop for yet another smoke break even though he had just had one at the resort.  Ok, I won’t harp on this subject any more, but just know that this happened all week.  One of the huge reasons I don’t think I’ll be inviting them on any other trips.  






No crowds, it was perfect.
















I had to stop and look at the spoonbills for a few minutes.   After that we headed right to the Safari.  






We were lucky enough to catch a glimpse of the anteater.  He’s usually hiding whenever I pass so it was a nice treat to see him. 

















Just a reminder, this was M’s first time in AK and R’s second.  They really enjoyed it.  






Yes, she was definitely in a posing mood that day.  






I had never seen this bridge before which was pretty cool.  I’m constantly finding new things in all of the parks. 

I was just loving the lack of people,  felt like it was our own personal park.  
















We took a detour to the FOTLK because it started in less than 7 minutes.  I couldn’t have planned better timing if I wanted to.






They absolutely loved the show. I usually don’t catch this one because the seats are so hard but it really was nice.  

I think these are just so cute!
















A very rare mother/son photo.  Might need to get this framed for mom.






Love the Disney details. 






I never noticed all the animals on the tree before.  I was given a hard time for taking a picture of the trash can…






I find this guy quite impressive.






Harambe was hosting some authentic African tunes.  






Some guests were really enjoying themselves.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Wow, I've never seen it so empty!  How nice!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Starting on page 17. Your pics are fantastic! Can't wait to see it in person very soon.



Welcome! thank you so much   I wanted to keep the PTR and TR together, so I could just have the one link.

I couldn't see your ticker on my phone.  7 days, how exciting!!! I hope you love it!


----------



## dgbg100106

the crowd was pretty light, I must say that we took David's Sister and her husband with us, and I am not sure I could handle that again either...  We had friends join us last year too and it is just too hard to wait on people when you want to get going.  With our friends we just decided to meet up with them after we all go to the parks and it just worked out much better.  We let them go on about their way we went ours and meet up for lunch/dinner or special things we wanted to do together.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Wow, I've never seen it so empty!  How nice!



It was just perfect.  Despite the heat I'll definitely go back in September, practically everything the whole week was a walk on.


----------



## John's Mom

As many times as I've been to AK, I have never seen that suspension bridge.  Do you remember where it's located?


----------



## dolphingirl47

People in GTY status usually get their rooms assigned between 35 and 45 days prior to sailing. Some people get their assignments earlier and some later.

I love all the photos and the clever detail. It was great that it was so empty even though you got there relatively late. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> the crowd was pretty light, I must say that we took David's Sister and her husband with us, and I am not sure I could handle that again either...  We had friends join us last year too and it is just too hard to wait on people when you want to get going.  With our friends we just decided to meet up with them after we all go to the parks and it just worked out much better.  We let them go on about their way we went ours and meet up for lunch/dinner or special things we wanted to do together.



The biggest problem was that they didn't want to go off on their own until much later.  They weren't comfortable with the idea.  It did finally happen and things were a bit smoother.  I kept telling myself that it was their vacation too and I couldn't force them to go any faster.  I guess I was just trying to make everybody happy but by the end I had a little bit of a breakdown...


----------



## Pinkocto

John's Mom said:


> As many times as I've been to AK, I have never seen that suspension bridge.  Do you remember where it's located?



It was in the Oasis, near the parrots.  There is a path connecting the two sides of the Oasis that I had always passed right by. Don't think I had ever noticed it was even there.  I usually always stop and enjoy the animals, but somehow had never noticed that area.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> The biggest problem was that they didn't want to go off on their own until much later.  They weren't comfortable with the idea.  It did finally happen and things were a bit smoother.  I kept telling myself that it was their vacation too and I couldn't force them to go any faster.  I guess I was just trying to make everybody happy but by the end I had a little bit of a breakdown...



It is very hard being the organizer, that was the hardest part for me too.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> People in GTY status usually get their rooms assigned between 35 and 45 days prior to sailing. Some people get their assignments earlier and some later.
> 
> I love all the photos and the clever detail. It was great that it was so empty even though you got there relatively late.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks so much for the info.  I booked an 11C which I'm totally content to stay with, but the sailing has so many categories still open I'll be curious if an upgrade is a possibility.  

I was thinking it would be packed with us arriving so late but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We stayed in an 11C twice, for our Med cruise and for the Hawaiian cruise. We loved the location on deck 2 forward and both cabins were very quiet.

Corinna


----------



## MaryAz

Thank you, thank you for all the CL pics!!! We are staying there for the first time in about a week and a half for Hubby's bday!! First stay at Jambo-home is Kidani


----------



## dgbg100106

MaryAz said:


> Thank you, thank you for all the CL pics!!! We are staying there for the first time in about a week and a half for Hubby's bday!! First stay at Jambo-home is Kidani



You will have a great time.  happy Birthday to your DH.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> This is exactly how I've come to think.  It's only been in the last few years that I've been able to treat myself and I'm still getting used to it.



I just wish I could get Fran back in that mode of thinking. She uses to enjoy stuff, hopefully when she isn't in pain it will be better.

Nice to have the park to yourself, but that waiting stuff just drives me bonkers. I will not play tour guide for anyone any more. If they come with me like Brandi said, we'll meet up for a few things and di the rest on our own.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I just wish I could get Fran back in that mode of thinking. She uses to enjoy stuff, hopefully when she isn't in pain it will be better.
> 
> Nice to have the park to yourself, but that waiting stuff just drives me bonkers. I will not play tour guide for anyone any more. If they come with me like Brandi said, we'll meet up for a few things and di the rest on our own.



Now I will say that if we went with other Disney lovers then it might not be too bad...   For example you guys, if we were all there together, we would have fun, maybe too much fun...


----------



## Pinkocto

MaryAz said:


> Thank you, thank you for all the CL pics!!! We are staying there for the first time in about a week and a half for Hubby's bday!! First stay at Jambo-home is Kidani



Welcome   You're going to love it, CL is fantastic.  Lots more pictures to come.  I haven't stayed at Kidani yet, just love Jambo House too much.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I just wish I could get Fran back in that mode of thinking. She uses to enjoy stuff, hopefully when she isn't in pain it will be better.
> 
> Nice to have the park to yourself, but that waiting stuff just drives me bonkers. I will not play tour guide for anyone any more. If they come with me like Brandi said, we'll meet up for a few things and di the rest on our own.



I hope she feels better soon.  I really hope you are able to enjoy your cruise  

This trip was definitely a learning experience that's for sure.  It was undoubtedly good quality time with M, we have never done anything except holidays and day trips together.


----------



## MEK

Pam - your pictures are outstanding.  So crisp and clear.  Looks like a beautiful day.

OK - I have to say that I am already getting annoyed at your brother and SIL.  I bet they decide they have to eat about 30 minutes after you get to the park.  And how the heck does it take 20 minutes to get sunscreen.  Really?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - your pictures are outstanding.  So crisp and clear.  Looks like a beautiful day.
> 
> OK - I have to say that I am already getting annoyed at your brother and SIL.  I bet they decide they have to eat about 30 minutes after you get to the park.  And how the heck does it take 20 minutes to get sunscreen.  Really?



It was just so bizarre. I felt like I was in the twilight zone. Every time I turned around something else was going awry. She's already a slow paced person but the only thing I could think was that she had some bathroom trouble and didn't want to say anything. Thankfully AK was less than five minutes away so we didn't lose any more time.  

No, their 'hearty breakfast' kept them placated until I got hungry. It was a different kind of trip that's for sure!

Thanks so much about the pictures


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> No, their 'hearty breakfast' kept them placated until I got hungry. It was a different kind of trip that's for sure!



Thank goodness because I had visions of them walking in and saying "let's eat lunch".  Sort of what my SIL our first night in the MK when we had just eaten lunch 3 or 4 hours prior to arrival.


----------



## Pinkocto

6 days inbetween updates, my goodness I'm slacking!  Sorry everybody  Here comes one shortly.

I did buy my airfare for my December and January trips.  SW was having a 40% off sale and I just happened to check the website. I haven't seem them that cheap in a long time, $75 and $85 to Orlando and Miami. I also made an ADR for the Sci-Fi Diner on the last day our APs are good at 8:50 during EMHs.  I think it will be a really nice way to end the park part of the trip.  I've been wanting to try it for ages and every time I stop in they are booked solid.  8:50 was the only ADR left for that evening so I nabbed it.


----------



## Pinkocto

We finally made our way to the Safari and it was a walk-on.  The way things ended up most of the week was that the rides had a posted time of 5-10 minutes, but it took that long to walk through the empty queue. It was perfect.  









































It was a nice safari but a little underwhelming.  R & M really enjoyed it.  Remember, this is M's first trip to AK.  She really did love the park.  

After the Safari we stopped in one of the shops on the way out of Harambe where I found some much needed sunglasses.  I had dropped my car off at the mechanic's before leaving and forgot the sunglasses.  Everyone had left me shopping and I come out to find R with two glasses of beer and icecream for mom and M.  He knows me well, I didn't want an icecream, but why did he need two beers?  So he wouldn't waste any time later getting another one he said.  You really can't wait until this evening to get FREE beer in the CL?    I tend to be thrifty when I can get something for free later on.  I know it wasn't my money, but it really irritated me.  

They all wanted to try the Kali River Rapids so that's where we headed next.  We encountered a huge crowd that had found Devine.  Mom and M stopped to watch for a while.  I had to get away from the crowd so kept walking. On the way we passed the Flights of Wonder arena but the timing didn't work out so continued onward. The River Rapids was a 20 minute wait and I really did not want to get wet at that time so said I would wait for them while they rode.  I was quickly getting spoiled rotten by the walk-ons.  Well they didn't want to go without me so we headed to EE which was another walk-on. Have I said how perfect that was   R & M loved it so much they decided to ride again. I can't ride that one back to back because I get nauseous so mom waited with me.  They loved it just as much the second time.

I was actually the one who demanded that we eat and headed to Restaurantosaurous for a veggie sub.  They all lolly gagged behind, waiting for R to take a smoke break while I shuffled ahead.  It was only day two and my feet were giving me such pain. They all finally caught up with me, I shuffled slowly enough that they could see me in the distance.  The only picture I have of lunch is my sandwhich.






It was really delicious after I doctored it up.  I must warn you that I'm a very picky eater and absolutely can't stand onions or peppers and this had both.  They couldn't remove them because the sandwhich is pre-made.  I also ended up taking off the portabello mushrooms and eggplant which left me with very little untli I added lettuce, tomatoes, and sauteed mushrooms from the toppings bar.  I know I know, I warned you.  M had the same sandwhich undoctored and really enjoyed it.  R had some sort of chicken sandwhich and yet another beer.  While mom just had some french fries.  Her own order, I wan't about to let her eat all of my delicious fries. 

 The whole day I thought the park closed at 6 and that we still had a couple hours left but I was checking the times guide for the Nemo showings and noticed that the park actually closed at 5 that day. OH NO!!!  We still had lots to see and now one less hour in which to do it.  The time stamp of my sandwhich was 3:23, so I think we left the restaurant right around 4:00.  The plan was to go to Dinosaur, then do ITTBAB, circle up to KRR, then do the last show of Nemo which was at 5:00.  So we hustled out of the restaurant and headed right to Dinosaur which mom sat out.  She cant stand how jerky it is. As many times as Ive done this I scream bloody murder when the big dinosaur comes out at the end.  R loved the picture of us so stopped to buy it.  It was quite amusing.  We quickly went outside to collect mom and made our way to ITTBAB.  On the way we stopped for a few minutes to watch the crocodile who was moving around in the water which the CM said was very rare.  The first time I saw him I thought for sure he was a statue because I couldnt even tell he was breathing.  No picture, we were on a mission.  Walk-on for ITTBAB, mom and I loved it as usual.  R had not warned M of anything that would happen and she did not like it one bit.  Id be surprised if she ever did that again. R enjoyed it though, he had been pretty nostalgic all day about AK.  

It was a straight shot to Asia through one of the spokes so we made excellent time getting to KRR which was another walk-on.  I was going to sit it out because I was scared about getting my camera wet but at the last minute decided to join them and stowed everything in the not so waterproof area.  Thankfully everything was safe.  The CM was rushing everybody for who knows what reason and R sat right down on a hard plastic area and really hurt his side.  He was not a happy camper about that.  I got absolutely soaked.  Nobody else got soaked except for me.  The one who almost didnt go on the ride.... Oh well, thankfully it was the end of the day.  They were letting people get right back on without going through line so mom and M went again.  R and I had had enough so waited for them. Unfortunately that messed up the plans to go see the last Nemo show but everything worked out fine.  It was 5:07 when mom and M joined as after their second ride.  I noticed they had some lockers roped off right near the entrance to KRR which are free to use.  They werent available yet or I definitely would have used them.  We slowly made our way out of the park and thankfully got on the first bus back to the resort.


----------



## dgbg100106

Sounds like a very fun day....  I love he rapids and I am always the one who gets drenched.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame that your day ended up even shorter than you expected, but it sounds like you still got a lot done. I love the photos from the safari.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Now I will say that if we went with other Disney lovers then it might not be too bad...   For example you guys, if we were all there together, we would have fun, maybe too much fun...



I know, I think if we were at Disney together I would get in trouble because we would end up stopping at all the fun places for germ killer i between the rides!

Pam, sounds like you packed a lot in that very late starting day. I'm not a big fan of Kali due to getting wet. I much prefer GRR at DCA because you can run right back to your room at the VGC and change!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like a very fun day....  I love he rapids and I am always the one who gets drenched.



It did end up being a fun day. Yep, that sounds familiar. It's always me too. I think some Disney gods are listening in and turn the raft at the right moment for me to get soaked!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that your day ended up even shorter than you expected, but it sounds like you still got a lot done. I love the photos from the safari.
> 
> Corinna



I just couldn't believe I messed the times up. I thought I had double and triple checked everything like usual.  The only saving grace was that everything was a walk-on. If that hadn't been the case we probably would have only gotten a few rides in. 

Thanks about the pictures  I was disappointed that the rhinos and elephants were hiding. I just love the rhinos.


----------



## dolphingirl47

When I last went to Animal Kingdom in 2009, we were stopped for ages as the rhinos were blocking the path. Unfortunately I did not have my camera with me that day.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Pam, sounds like you packed a lot in that very late starting day. I'm not a big fan of Kali due to getting wet. I much prefer GRR at DCA because you can run right back to your room at the VGC and change!



That last hour we were hustling!!! 

I've been reading my DL book, and I'm so excited to see all the different rides. It was hot enough that getting wet was refreshing, but I really don't like walking around in wet clothes.  I stood up in the bus because I didn't want to leave a seat wet...


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> When I last went to Animal Kingdom in 2009, we were stopped for ages as the rhinos were blocking the path. Unfortunately I did not have my camera with me that day.
> 
> Corinna



What a treat!


----------



## PNO4TE

I am back and just got caught up on your TR, Pam.    I know this was a hard vacation for you.  Something tells me you won't be back with that same combination of people again.


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> I am back and just got caught up on your TR, Pam.    I know this was a hard vacation for you.  Something tells me you won't be back with that same combination of people again.



Welcome back 

I kept trying to just go with the flow, but I did find myself irritated a lot. Good thing is I don't think they even noticed. They had such a wonderful trip which I'm glad. It will certainly be a long time before I invite them again. Maybe when I have nieces/nephews old enough to enjoy going.


----------



## Pinkocto

Firstly, I'm really sorry this TR is moving like molasses.  Work seems to be draining me extra dry these days.  

We got back to the resort around 5:50 and I had the ingenius idea to try one of the side doors so we could walk in the airconditioning.  While this was still an excellent idea, we had to go up one floor to reach the main lobby to catch the CL elevators.  Appetizers were out and of course we had to get some. (even though we had just finished eating lunch at 4:00) I didn't take pictures of the olives, cheeses, or veggies but those were out every evening as well.  

Mom thought this was a little spicey.  I didn't try it, am not much of a soup person.






I usually love mushrooms, but these were a little dry with the cracker.











I definitely steered clear of these after the other night's episode.  They looked like they would have been good though.





















These were over at the kids' table.  I thought that was a nice touch.
















After our bellies were happy we all headed down to the pool to soak in some rays.  R & M enjoyed some swimming while mom read and I caught up in my journal.  It was a really relaxing couple of hours.  Our dinner plans were to head over to Coronado Springs and eat at the Pepper Market so we all headed upstairs around 8:00 to get ready.  I couldn't find the Pepper Market's hours online so asked the CL CMs if they knew.  They were so wonderful and called over to CSR for me.  I was a little worried that they closed at 10:00 and that we would be pushing it since it was already 8:00, but they were open until 11:00 so we still had plenty of time.  We parted ways to grab showers but not before mom and I had indulged in some desserts.

These became a favorite of mine this trip.






I never tried the brownies.






Mom and M enjoyed the cookies.































Mom liked this, I didn't try it.  I had a bad encounter with panna cotta at the CG on a previous trip.











The crust made these a bit too dry for my taste.











I thought this was tasty, mom wasn't crazy about it.  I learned you needed to have a taste of all the layers in one bite.  Each layer seperately was a bit too strong.  
















Up next, hopefully sooner rather than later, a more dramatic evening than I would have liked.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Take your time!  No need to rush through memories.


----------



## dgbg100106

Thanks for the CL offerings update... We can't wait to go back.

Take your time and enjoy the update.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Please do not rush. I usually take about 6 months over my trip reports. Trip reports are there to be savored. I love the photos of all the treats at the Club Lounge.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks so much for your understanding everyone


----------



## John's Mom

Just joking!


----------



## Pinkocto




----------



## ToddyLu

I am really enjoying your TR.  DH and I are trying Jambo for the first time and have reserved two value studios one for he and I and one for his Mom and Brother.  We love Kidani, but getting 2 value studios allowed us to take a trip in May this year. 

We leave this Friday 10/26 and your photos have made my night.  I am so ready to be going on vacation--we sound a lot alike.


----------



## Pinkocto

ToddyLu said:


> I am really enjoying your TR.  DH and I are trying Jambo for the first time and have reserved two value studios one for he and I and one for his Mom and Brother.  We love Kidani, but getting 2 value studios allowed us to take a trip in May this year.
> 
> We leave this Friday 10/26 and your photos have made my night.  I am so ready to be going on vacation--we sound a lot alike.



Welcome! 2 days to vacation, I'm so jealous  

Awesome about the May trip. I can't bring myself to book anything but studios. I start thinking how nice a 1BR would be, and then think about the extra trip I could do. Oh well, I'm sure one day I'll try one. 

Have a wonderful trip! Jambo House is so wonderful


----------



## podsnel

Your pics are sooo detailed- I am loving them!  We are headed to Jambo 1 week from today in a GV, and bringing family, too.  It IS hard to be the one who organizes everything, I know, because that person is always me.  It does help, though, when people aren't completely self centered- which does not always reveal itself until you are away (we are traveling with my DH's younger brother this time, and we have been with his family on vacation before, so we think it will all be ok- we get along well on vacation.  Can't say the same for other family members we have traveled with in the past, but...we don't invite them anymore. ).

I am also staying CL in May with my girlfriends- this will be my 3rd or fourth time doing AKV CL- I LOVE it!  It's been a while, so it is so nice to see your pics- the night time food is very different from what I had on my previous stays.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Pinkocto

Welcome  thanks for joining! 

One week to vacation! 

I don't envy you organizing such a big group. It was hard enough to get four people on the same page. I hope you have a fabulous trip! 

I absolutely love CL. I'll be back next March after a cruise which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Pinkocto

I think Ive put off writing about this evening because it agitates me just thinking about it.  Sorry its taken me so long.  

I left off with us parting ways to shower and get ready for dinner at the Pepper Market. Well Mom and I were ready by 8:30 but waited for R & M until after 9.  Apparently they got distracted by a TV show.  Im going to chalk up the unpleasantness that is soon to follow on the fact that if they had been faster we would have avoided the whole mess.  

The plan was to grab a HS bus and from there grab a CSR bus.  I couldnt believe our luck to find one sitting there when we made it down to the bus area.  He asked us if we knew that HS was closing in the next five minutes, and we told him our plan was just to grab a CSR bus since we had dinner plans.  In the middle of our drive to HS a deluge opened from the Heavens.  It was so bad we could hardly see out of the bus.  Well, he dropped us off at HS and we ran hoping to find the CSR stop as quickly as possible.  None of us thought to bring a cover or ponchos.  It was supposed to be a perfect evening.  We were all quickly drenched.  Thankfully R spotted the stop relatively quickly, and would you believe the same driver was pulling up to the stop.  I have to believe he didnt know what stop he was picking up or would have let us stay on.  Needless to say this started some people of my party to be grumpy.  Mainly Mom and R.  

We made it to CSR and I had not thought to look into the bus stops at the resort, so we were all a bit confused that he was first dropping off at a numbered stop.  The last time we were there was in 1998 and it has grown a bit since then.  Thankfully I guessed correctly, and they dropped off at the main area last.  

I forgot how lovely the resort was.  M was taking it all in.  This was hers and moms first time visiting. 
















We made our way to the Pepper Market.  











We were taken to a table and the ordering system was explained to us.  Everything looked completely different from when R & I had been there before and I was starting to have a sinking feeling that they wouldnt have the dreamed about taco salads that were the main reason for having dinner at this establishment.  And of course they didnt&  R was of course very disappointed.  Mom announced she wasnt having anything to eat, she was too cold.  She would just have hot chocolate. Argh!  We just went through that torrential downpour to get here and youre going to be grouchy.  This is not going to work with me.  So she walked around with us checking out all the stations.  Oh, I forgot to mention how cold it was in CSR.  It felt like we were in the actual Arctic.  This of course added to the not to pleasant attitudes that had already started to form.  

Just some pictures around the restaurant.




































We all ended up at the grill station.  We did convince mom to have a quesadilla and the wonderful chef made her one with mushrooms even though he had to go get them at the pizza area.  He was swamped, and still went out of his way to make her happy.  It was very nice.  Problem was Ms quesadilla somehow got missed, so I waited with her until hers was done. R had disappeared after he got his fajitas and we later learned he had a problem at the salad station.  The CM looked like she was making salads for herself for after work was over and completely left R standing there for 10 minutes.  He really wanted a ceasar salad so waited there patiently until another CM came to help him. The whole situation sounded like the twilight zone and I wish he had come and told us what was going on because I would have made a fuss.  Ive worked in food service and am not shy when things are going wrong at restaurants.  Im not mean about it but Im paying good money and want a good meal.  Ok, off my pedestal... 

Moms mushroom quesadilla was absolutely delicious.






M really enjoyed her chicken quesadilla.






R really enjoyed all his food but ended up taking half of it home.  
















My fish tacos on the other hand were too spicy.  I ate two but couldnt finish the third. 






The fries were delicious though, I ate every last one.  






It was really cute, R & M very quickly became used to my taking food pictures, and made sure I remembered their food  

Mom couldnt stand the cold any longer so went and browsed the shop while we paid the bill.  






I was a bit annoyed that you couldnt pay a tip on the receipt, you had to leave cash at the table.  Who carries cash at WDW?  Thankfully R had some on him.  We quickly left and found mom in the shop.  It had a bunch of items Ive never seen before, and if we werent so cold we probably would have spent some money in there.  I was never so glad to get out into the humid Florida air.  

We were showered with some major pixie dust by the most wonderful bus driver on the planet. We were all sworn to secrecy, but let me just say that we got back to home much faster than it would have normally taken.  Immediately up to the room and I put the heat way up to stop our bones from shivering.  We found a Zac and Cody show on the Disney channel and I wrote in my journal until around midnight.  I dont think Ill be making plans to go to another resort for dinner unless its a monorail resort or we have our own car.  It was just too much of an ordeal using the buses.


----------



## PNO4TE

Pam - Thanks for the update, but I am sorry it was such a nasty evening for you!


----------



## dgbg100106

pam thanks for the update, sorry your evening turned out that way and you timing is everything.

I know it was not perfect but you did get to spend the time with your family!


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Pam - Thanks for the update, but I am sorry it was such a nasty evening for you!



I was just so frustrated that mom and R were so unhappy. It was what it was and M and I were trying to make the most of it. I told mom to go but herself a sweatshirt in the shop but she was happier being miserable...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> pam thanks for the update, sorry your evening turned out that way and you timing is everything.
> 
> I know it was not perfect but you did get to spend the time with your family!



That's what I kept telling myself the whole trip. It was a family trip, not a me trip. I do look back at it with good memories, I was just frustrated they couldn't snap out of the funk they were in. I really wanted to explore the resort after dinner but as things went no one else felt the same.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> That's what I kept telling myself the whole trip. It was a family trip, not a me trip. I do look back at it with good memories, I was just frustrated they couldn't snap out of the funk they were in. I really wanted to explore the resort after dinner but as things went no one else felt the same.


I know that this will sound bad, but oh well..  I love gong on vacation with just David.  We travel very well together, we like similar things, we know when each other has had enough, before we get cranky, and how to "handle" each other.  We just have a very good traveling relationship and in the end it makes it fun and enjoyable.

When we travel with others we are trying too hard to make everyone happy and make sure everyone gets to do what they want and it just turns out to be a pain.  I know that we will continue to travel with others have fun but for me he is the best travel partner.


----------



## MEK

Pam, I am glad that you are behind on your TR, because that gave me time to catch up.  

I love your safari pictures.  I can't believe you got a pic with 4 giraffes.  That is SO cool.

And the concierge spread just keeps getting better and better.  I want to stay there SO badly now.  You have no idea.


----------



## MEK

Oh and Pepper Market - yum.  Your food looks great.  I don't remember the arctic temps there in June.  hmmmmm....  And too bad about the problem with the Caesar salad.  Looks great though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that your evening turned out to be less than magical, but yay for the Pixie Dust. I wonder if it was similar Pixie Dust from what we had a couple of years ago.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I know that this will sound bad, but oh well..  I love gong on vacation with just David.  We travel very well together, we like similar things, we know when each other has had enough, before we get cranky, and how to "handle" each other.  We just have a very good traveling relationship and in the end it makes it fun and enjoyable.
> 
> When we travel with others we are trying too hard to make everyone happy and make sure everyone gets to do what they want and it just turns out to be a pain.  I know that we will continue to travel with others have fun but for me he is the best travel partner.



It does not sound bad at all. I understand exactly what you mean. 

My most immediate problem is that I invited some friends to join me on one of next years trips and now I'm really regretting it.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam, I am glad that you are behind on your TR, because that gave me time to catch up.
> 
> I love your safari pictures.  I can't believe you got a pic with 4 giraffes.  That is SO cool.
> 
> And the concierge spread just keeps getting better and better.  I want to stay there SO badly now.  You have no idea.



I feel so slow on this one. I read the journal to see what comes next, and there's so many negative feelings I find myself not wanting to write about them  

The giraffes were so still I almost didn't notice them. It was really cool to see them so close. 

I don't blame you, the CL is really fabulous.  I can't wait to be back in March.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Oh and Pepper Market - yum.  Your food looks great.  I don't remember the arctic temps there in June.  hmmmmm....  And too bad about the problem with the Caesar salad.  Looks great though.



It was fun to go back, we really had a fabulous trip with our dad when we stayed there. The food was really good. R had the rest of his for breakfast. The whole salad thing was so bizarre. I was surprised he waited that long for it.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that your evening turned out to be less than magical, but yay for the Pixie Dust. I wonder if it was similar Pixie Dust from what we had a couple of years ago.
> 
> Corinna



That Pixie Dust was so amazing. I wish I could tell the story, but I don't know if she would somehow get in trouble. She was our saving angel that night.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> It does not sound bad at all. I understand exactly what you mean.
> 
> My most immediate problem is that I invited some friends to join me on one of next years trips and now I'm really regretting it.



Pam, I am really sorry to hear that you are regretting it already.   Hopefully by the time that trip comes  around  you will have forgotten all thee bad about this one.


And  that  trip will turn out to be wonderful!


----------



## Leshaface

Finally all caught up!  I'm slowly getting around to reading everyone's TR's.

Okay first off, I know i've said this before, but i'll say it again.  You truly do take the most amazing pics.  I'm especially loving the one with the sunrise coming up over a fence.  Gorgeous!  You take artistic pics and I like that!

The spread of food looks AH-MAZING!  I totally wish we could do concierge for this trip.  Maybe next time.  

I was getting so frustrated reading about R and M and them always being late or something.  Ugh.  And i'm so sorry about this last update not being the very best end to the day.  Hopefully your next update will be a little easier and nicer.

And last off...YAY for a last minute cruise!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Finally all caught up!  I'm slowly getting around to reading everyone's TR's.



You have the best reason for being behind on reading.  



Leshaface said:


> Okay first off, I know i've said this before, but i'll say it again.  You truly do take the most amazing pics.  I'm especially loving the one with the sunrise coming up over a fence.  Gorgeous!  You take artistic pics and I like that!



Thank you so much  I have never been awake early enough at Disney to catch a sunrise. I stood out there for a while and thought, I needed proof of this moment 



Leshaface said:


> The spread of food looks AH-MAZING!  I totally wish we could do concierge for this trip.  Maybe next time.



It's definitely worth it. And so nice not having to take the wallet out as often. It really saves a lot of money for us. That's one of the things I loved about cruising. 



Leshaface said:


> I was getting so frustrated reading about R and M and them always being late or something.  Ugh.  And i'm so sorry about this last update not being the very best end to the day.  Hopefully your next update will be a little easier and nicer.



They were driving me crazy!!! All sense of time had gone out the window. It didn't occur to them that we were always waiting. We finally left them later in the trip, it was just getting ridiculous. The next update has its own drama 



Leshaface said:


> And last off...YAY for a last minute cruise!!!


.   I'm so excited about it!!! The price was too good to pass up. I can start booking things this coming Saturday. I really want to do the sealion excursion in Nassau but not sure if it will be too cold.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Pam, I am really sorry to hear that you are regretting it already.   Hopefully by the time that trip comes  around  you will have forgotten all thee bad about this one.
> 
> 
> And  that  trip will turn out to be wonderful!



I'm trying to figure out a way to tactfully change plans. I'd really like an alone trip and am thinking if I can change dates and/or just invite them for a long weekend it would be much better. They're very good friends and I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun whatever happens. Fingers are crossed


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> They were driving me crazy!!! All sense of time had gone out the window. It didn't occur to them that we were always waiting. We finally left them later in the trip, it was just getting ridiculous. The next update has its own drama
> 
> .   I'm so excited about it!!! The price was too good to pass up. I can start booking things this coming Saturday. I really want to do the sealion excursion in Nassau but not sure if it will be too cold.



Oh gosh, bring on the drama we're ready to hear it!

Have you looked at the weather for that time of year yet?  One of my friends goes to the Bahamas EVERY January for the past 10 years because the weather is so nice and warm.  It should be great when you go!


----------



## franandaj

For similar reasons, we do not do resort to resort dinner transfers anymore. That's one thing that will be nice about staying at BLT, we have the monorail resort for or dinners that we don't make in the room.

It sounds like they were incredibly frustrating to travel with. I think if we travel with others in the future, we will set ground rules prior to booking and one will be "we are not to be joined at the hip and tied to the same schedule and pace!"

Just keep remembering the good and try not to let the frustrating get in the way!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to tactfully change plans. I'd really like an alone trip and am thinking if I can change dates and/or just invite them for a long weekend it would be much better. They're very good friends and I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun whatever happens. Fingers are crossed



Maybe invite them for the last part of the trip...

That way you have your time upfront and then they can join you!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> For similar reasons, we do not do resort to resort dinner transfers anymore. That's one thing that will be nice about staying at BLT, we have the monorail resort for or dinners that we don't make in the room.
> 
> It sounds like they were incredibly frustrating to travel with. I think if we travel with others in the future, we will set ground rules prior to booking and one will be "we are not to be joined at the hip and tied to the same schedule and pace!"
> 
> Just keep remembering the good and try not to let the frustrating get in the way!



that was our rules too but it did not always work.

but it really did work great for us about 3 years ago when David's sister joined us for the last third of our vacation, we had been and seen and done what we wanted and ready to relax and she was doing all the running around and did not have time for us.


----------



## Pinkocto

We’ve made it to the 3rd day of vacation.  The plans were to go to the Magic Kingdom.  I woke up around 7:40 and mom not too long after that.  We took the short walk out to the CL, have I mentioned how fabulous it was to be on the same floor.  If not it was absolutely fabulous.  I had some pastries while mom had some coffee.  There was not a peep from R & M so we headed down to the pool around 9:15.  Stayed for about an hour, I actually got in the water, usually I just lounge in the sun.  I like to be really hot before swimming so it must have started out being another scorcher.  Mom started to get hungry so we went up before they took breakfast away. I’m pretty sure R & M had their leftovers from the Pepper Market for breakfast.  They really enjoyed having the fridge and microwave in the kitchenette.  We started to head out and I asked R & M if they had remembered ther anniversary buttons that had been waiting in their room on check-in day.  They kept forgetting them and today was no different so M raced back to the room to grab them.  We headed out to MK around 11:40 and made it there around noon.  I was a bit worried that we were yet again starting the day off late, but it ended up being a very productive day.  

I have never been to WDW while any of the Fall decorations have been up, so this was an unexpected treat.  































I was just loving all the details.





















I was so enthralled I was just taking pictures left and right and completely left the others behind.  You can see M’s green shirt in the middle of the picture 











I must have stopped and waited for them to catch up.






My one and only balloon picture of the trip.  






I thought it was pretty nice these pumpkins had found themselves some chairs to lounge in.  






The lack of people was just fantastic.






I have never been inside this restaurant before.  I’m always in such a rush to get further into the park or trying to leave before the crowds.  I think a milkshake is in order the next time I’m there.












Photobucket is being really glitchy right now so I'll try to do another update later on.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Oh gosh, bring on the drama we're ready to hear it!
> 
> Have you looked at the weather for that time of year yet?  One of my friends goes to the Bahamas EVERY January for the past 10 years because the weather is so nice and warm.  It should be great when you go!



Drama to come shortly, no worries   

That's wonderful to hear about the weather.  I looked it up and the average is 78 degrees in January.  Hopefully it won't be too cold in the water.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> For similar reasons, we do not do resort to resort dinner transfers anymore. That's one thing that will be nice about staying at BLT, we have the monorail resort for or dinners that we don't make in the room.



I just didn't think about how much time it would take to finally get there and back, especially after the parks are closed and you have to take a DTD and then get a resort bus.  If that wonderful CM hadn't come along I don't even want to think about how long it would have taken us to get home.  



franandaj said:


> It sounds like they were incredibly frustrating to travel with. I think if we travel with others in the future, we will set ground rules prior to booking and one will be "we are not to be joined at the hip and tied to the same schedule and pace!"



I tried to convince them that they didn't need to be with us every second but they just kept resisting.  Finally we just left them, thankfully.  No doubt about it, it was very frustrating.  



franandaj said:


> Just keep remembering the good and try not to let the frustrating get in the way!



I try to remember the good  I'm glad we were able to do this together, it was good quality family time.  I think if we ever do something again it will probably be a cruise.  That way I can just say, lets meet up for dinner and any other time do what you want... Maybe in a couple years.


----------



## dgbg100106

Beautiful pictures so far!  Love the update, ready for the drama


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Maybe invite them for the last part of the trip...
> 
> That way you have your time upfront and then they can join you!



That is an excellent plan, problem is right now I'm only thinking selfishly and don't want to share my time  

I know it will all work out whatever happens.


----------



## Pinkocto

As we headed to Tomorrowland R stopped for a smoke break.  I continued on and took some photos.  





















We did Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor first with a 10 minute wait.  






Everyone loved it.  I only discovered it a few trips previously and now find it a wonderful way to start the day.  

Then we headed over to Buzz Lightyears Space Ranger Spin which was a walk-on.  Almost to the end of the ride and it stopped for a good five minutes.  I took the opportunity to take some behind the scenes pictures.  

Mom took the down time to give our car a much needed cleaning. 































After our interesting ride we headed to Space Mountain which was another walk-on.






This was one of Rs favorite rides as a kid and it did not disappoint so many years later.  

We then headed to Stitchs Great Escape! which was a ten minute wait only because we had just missed going inside.  It was unbearably hot waiting.  I think I was wearing jeans and almost went back home to change several times that day.  I never did though.  






Usually I absolutely love this attraction but it was a little disappointing this time.  Im not sure if there were some technical difficulties, but it just didnt feel the same.  I really wish they had left the fabulously scary Alien Encounter from years ago, I really loved that one.  Anybody here remember it?  

Before leaving we stopped for some much needed beverages.  From the time we entered and left Tomorrowland it was only 1 hour and 15 minutes.  We were making great time.  As we left we encountered PUSH and watched him for a few minutes.  






Next up, Adventureland!


----------



## franandaj

I think we were staying at AK and went to Flying Fish. It took over an hour and a half to get back to our room. If we decide to do a resort to resort dinner we drive or take a taxi.


----------



## franandaj

Nice updates! You snuck them in while I was replying to your transportation dilemma.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wonderful photos again. I really love the parks at Halloween time and I am a little sad that I am missing that this year. Still, I have all the Christmas decorations to look forward to.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> That is an excellent plan, problem is right now I'm only thinking selfishly and don't want to share my time
> 
> I know it will all work out whatever happens.



lol,, this made me laugh, I KNOW exactly how you feel.

David invited his two aunts and one uncle to cruise with us in Feb.  You know what this means....  We will all be having dinner every night together and making sure they are where they need to be and the time they need to be there.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I think we were staying at AK and went to Flying Fish. It took over an hour and a half to get back to our room. If we decide to do a resort to resort dinner we drive or take a taxi.



We agree, and figured that out the hard way also.


----------



## MEK

Pam - your pictures of an empty MK make me want to be there so bad right now.  Don't you just love the Halloween decorations.  I can't decide if I like Christmas or Halloween more.  I guess Christmas by a nose because its involves all the parks.  

Wow - walk on Space mountain during the middle of the day.  That is awesome.  Gotta love that.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I think we were staying at AK and went to Flying Fish. It took over an hour and a half to get back to our room. If we decide to do a resort to resort dinner we drive or take a taxi.



That's too much.  Knowing me, I'd have forgotten how nice my meal was by the time I got back to the resort.  I usually love the bus system but I won't be doing that again.  



franandaj said:


> Nice updates! You snuck them in while I was replying to your transportation dilemma.



Thanks   The next one is with the big drama...


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Wonderful photos again. I really love the parks at Halloween time and I am a little sad that I am missing that this year. Still, I have all the Christmas decorations to look forward to.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you   This was the first time I'd seen the Halloween decorations and just loved them.  My Disneyland trip next year will be right in the middle of the season so I'll be able to partake in all the festivities.  Looking forward to that.  Oh, the Christmas decorations are so beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> lol,, this made me laugh, I KNOW exactly how you feel.
> 
> David invited his two aunts and one uncle to cruise with us in Feb.  You know what this means....  We will all be having dinner every night together and making sure they are where they need to be and the time they need to be there.



Uh oh, have you traveled with them before?  I hope you still have a wonderful trip and are able to make wonderful memories with them.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Uh oh, have you traveled with them before?  I hope you still have a wonderful trip and are able to make wonderful memories with them.



I have never traveled with them before!!!  I am not holding out much hope!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - your pictures of an empty MK make me want to be there so bad right now.  Don't you just love the Halloween decorations.  I can't decide if I like Christmas or Halloween more.  I guess Christmas by a nose because its involves all the parks.



Everything was so cute, I just couldn't get over it.  I agree, I wish they decorated all the parks like Christmas.  It just made me realized how many events I still have to experience.  



MEK said:


> Wow - walk on Space mountain during the middle of the day.  That is awesome.  Gotta love that.



The lack of crowds was so fantastic.  Even though it was scorching most of the time the lack of waits made it worth it.  I will definitely be going back in September.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I have never traveled with them before!!!  I am not holding out much hope!



Oh my, my fingers are crossed that they are not clingers and can entertain themselves!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my, my fingers are crossed that they are not clingers and can entertain themselves!



I feel like they want us to show them the way...  Since we have been there before


----------



## Pinkocto

Some future trip updates:

I was able to book BCV at the seven month mark for my June trip.  I had AKV-Savannah view booked as a back up since I really wasn't holding my breath that I could get BCV but I was able to snag it.  Very excited to stay at an Epcot resort, and to try out SAB. I also decided to add a day to the beginning of the trip so will fly in late that night instead of early in the morning like I planned. My dates for that trip are 6/6-6/11, any chance we overlap Mary Ellen?  

Also, today was the day that I could book excursions for my January cruise and I booked the sea lion excursion that I've been thinking about.  In the back of my mind I'm wondering if I should just stay on the ship but this is something I've wanted to do for many years.  There were two options, 9:45 and 12:45.  I booked the 12:45 so I could have a leisurely morning.  I've decided not to book a Palo dinner since this will be my first time on the Wonder and lots of new things to experience already.  Not to fear, we will definitely be doing Palo on the March cruise.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I feel like they want us to show them the way...  Since we have been there before



Hmmm, I'm sorry.  I hope David asked your thoughts on this before inviting them.  Are they wanting to do excursions or just want to relax and enjoy the ship?  I found the biggest thing is that I felt pressure to make sure R & M enjoyed their trip and that stressed me.  Time is quickly helping me forget the bad and treasure the memories we made.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Hmmm, I'm sorry.  I hope David asked your thoughts on this before inviting them.  Are they wanting to do excursions or just want to relax and enjoy the ship?  I found the biggest thing is that I felt pressure to make sure R & M enjoyed their trip and that stressed me.  Time is quickly helping me forget the bad and treasure the memories we made.



He asked them right in front of me...  He knows that I am ok with it.  They are all elderly and I know he wants to spend time with them, they are all he has left.  

One is confined to a wheelchair and one has had a stroke and is a little slow walking, so I do see much in way of excursions, but they could surprise me.  

I feel ashamed of making a big deal about it, I should be grateful that his family wants to be with us... and that David gets to spend time with his family!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> He asked them right in front of me...  He knows that I am ok with it.  They are all elderly and I know he wants to spend time with them, they are all he has left.
> 
> One is confined to a wheelchair and one has had a stroke and is a little slow walking, so I do see much in way of excursions, but they could surprise me.
> 
> I feel ashamed of making a big deal about it, I should be grateful that his family wants to be with us... and that David gets to spend time with his family!



I am foreseeing a very laid back and stress free trip . Fingers are crossed. Good quality family time. And then you have your magnificent transatlantic to look forward to.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I am foreseeing a very laid back and stress free trip . Fingers are crossed. Good quality family time. And then you have your magnificent transatlantic to look forward to.



True so very true..


----------



## Pinkocto

We crossed over to Adventureland through the hub and thankfully I was keeping an eye on everybody because R and mom just barreled ahead while M stopped to take a bunch of castle pictures.  They were doing a show in front of the castle so M could have been totally lost in the crowd.  She finally realized she was alone and looked around in a panic until she saw me a couple feet away.  R and mom had no idea what was going on, they were far away from us in the shade.  

While R decided he needed another smoke break I decided I needed to try a Pineapple Float for the first time. It was magnificent.  I had to get everyone to try some it was so good.  They all agreed with me.  I sat out going to the Swiss Family Treehouse. Usually I enjoy going through it, but it was hot and I was enjoying my delicious treat.  They all claimed to have enjoyed it&.  I just wish they would spruce it up a bit, it was quite dusty the last time I saw it.  Anyway, then we did The Magic Carpets of Aladdin with no wait. We were all spit on by the camel many times.  Followed by the Jungle Cruise which was another walk-on and everyone loved it.  Our driver, Al, was fantastic.  I have never ridden it back to back, so not sure if they say the same jokes every time.  If so, I dont know how they dont get bored.  We tried clapping at the giant spider in the queue to show R & M how it lunges at people, but it didnt scare us as bad this time.  The first time we did it a few trips ago the spider itself reared up and lunged.  This time only the cage tilted toward us.  It still got the heart pumping.  We then headed to Pirates which was another walk-on.  I was loving life.  Everything was going fantastically.

Pecos Bills was on the agenda for lunch, especially since we didnt get taco salads the night before at the Pepper Market.  M got distracted at a little stand that had beautiful glass trinkets.  I took R and left M and mom behind, mom has been to Disney many many times and should know her way around by now& At least thats what I thought.  Apparently she still has some kinks to work out and was a little annoyed we left her.  R was getting concerned that they were taking a while to catch up with us, but Pirates is right around the corner from Pecos Bills, it wasnt like they had to maneuver through a maze or anything.  I do think we had to back track a little to find them, but then the main focus was lunch.  It was completely empty which was great and we must have ordered a little faster than them because we got separated a little.  They found us very soon later at the toppings bar and we all loaded our salads up with deliciousness and went to find R who had left us to find a table.  We found him as far away from the ordering station as he possibly could, suddenly with a bad attitude.  We couldnt get him to talk, he was just eating in silence, complaining a bit that the toppings bar should have had more things to top with& And then suddenly he said, I think Im going to leave. WHAT!!! What was going on?  He wouldnt talk with us, M had no idea what was going on.  We were all in limbo.  A little history is that R can get in a deep funk very fast and usually it lasts very long. So when he said he was going to leave, I thought it was a good idea because I didnt want him ruining our day with his horrible mood.  When he finished his food he said he was going for a walk and left.  We were able to get a little info from M who didnt want to talk about it when he was there.  Apparently when they were ordering their food the CMs saw their anniversary buttons and had rung some cow bells as a kind of congratulations.  Mom and I had heard the bells when we were at the toppings bar but had not thought anything of them.  Well R hates any kind of extra attention and this just set him over the edge.  It was absolutely ridiculous.  M decided she was going to stay with us if he did leave.  Well he was gone for so long we all figured he just left without telling us.  He finally showed up again after we were all finished with our food, which was fabulous as usual.  











R had ended up going off for a smoke and had calmed himself down enough that when he came back he decided since we were right near Splash Mountain and BTMR he would do those with us before leaving. Needless to say he took his anniversary button off.  M got a bit sad over the whole situation because it left her feeling that he wasnt proud to be celebrating their marriage.  Ugh, what a horrible person my brother can be sometimes.  

At some point R let us know his feet were killing him.  He had foolishly brought brand new sandals on the trip and they were giving him blisters.  I must say that I warned them to pack comfortable shoes for the trip many times before we left, he chose not to listen to my advise.  This was unfortunately adding to his bad mood.  

Splash Mountain was one that M remembered from her previous trip and was not looking forward to reliving.  Thankfully she enjoyed it and it was only a five minute wait.  I loved the ride photo and would have bought it except the line was quite long, and the CM said I could buy it at any photo place in the park with the number she gave me.  Ok, I would think about it for the rest of the day, if I was still wanting it Id buy it before we left.  On the way out of the gift shop R saw some sandals he thought would work better than the ones he had on, just regular thongs but the ones he had on had a back which was causing the problem.  For some reason he didnt get them& Onward to BTMR which was another walk-on, everyone loved it.  Things were going very well except for Rs attitude.  He had to stop for another smoke break and I was so annoyed with him I sat across the way.  Hes in the middle left of the photo.  I just needed to try and calm myself down a bit. 






Mom and M went to buy him the sandals he had eyed.  I find it so annoying when women have to take care of men because they are too stubborn to do something themselves.  If it was me I would have let him suffer until he decided hed take care of the situation himself.  Off the soapbox for now.   






The new sandals felt much better and he decided to stick with us until he couldnt stand it any longer.  Wed see how the day continued.


----------



## dgbg100106

I love that all the lines were short and that you got to come and go pretty quickly,  sorry the attitude was off, but hopefully you had a good overall.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I love that all the lines were short and that you got to come and go pretty quickly,  sorry the attitude was off, but hopefully you had a good overall.



We would never have gotten a third of what we had done if the waits were longer.  It was just amazing.  It ended up being a very good day, but for that bit of time you could have cut the tension with a knife.  He can turn into a five year old throwing a tantrum so fast it boggles my mind.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> My dates for that trip are 6/6-6/11, any chance we overlap Mary Ellen?
> 
> .



Why, yes, our trips will overlap.  We will be arriving on the 8th and leaving the 15th.  We are driving  so I don't know our exact arrival time.  Of course, if you find some great SWA fares out of BWI, please feel free to pm me.   We definitely must meet up.  

OMG - your brother.  Well, at least he knew enough to walk away when he got in a bad mood.  In all seriousness, do you think he has a bit of a mood disorder?  I don't mean that in a negative way.  It's just that mood disorders run in my family and it sounds similar.  

On a brighter note - I put mushrooms on my Pecos Bill taco salad, too.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> We would never have gotten a third of what we had done if the waits were longer.  It was just amazing.  It ended up being a very good day, but for that bit of time you could have cut the tension with a knife.  He can turn into a five year old throwing a tantrum so fast it boggles my mind.



And this is your brother right?


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Why, yes, our trips will overlap.  We will be arriving on the 8th and leaving the 15th.  We are driving  so I don't know our exact arrival time.  Of course, if you find some great SWA fares out of BWI, please feel free to pm me.   We definitely must meet up.



Excellent! And I will definitely let you know if I find some good deals. The thought of driving that far just exhausts me. 



MEK said:


> OMG - your brother.  Well, at least he knew enough to walk away when he got in a bad mood.  In all seriousness, do you think he has a bit of a mood disorder?  I don't mean that in a negative way.  It's just that mood disorders run in my family and it sounds similar.



I've thought that for many years but he refuses to go get checked out. 



MEK said:


> On a brighter note - I put mushrooms on my Pecos Bill taco salad, too.



I just love Pecos Bills! I need to try some other restaurants but I can't drag myself away from my favorites.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> And this is your brother right?



Yep, this is my brother.


----------



## Leshaface

> I find it so annoying when women have to take care of men because they are too stubborn to do something themselves.



This.    I would have been so annoyed if my brother had acted like this.  Luckily for me, my brother loves Disney. 

I really hope i'll be able to try Pecos in a few weeks cool1  It looks really good and fresh.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Yep, this is my brother.



I guess I dis not mean it like that, I meant he was not your brother in law... At least with ypur own you know how much you can push...


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Excellent! And I will definitely let you know if I find some good deals. The thought of driving that far just exhausts me.



It exhausts me, too.  But I look at it this way.  It's an extra trip that I hadn't planned on.  So I rationalized it by saying we would drive.  Two of my nephews may drive down with us (the two oldest).  I am looking at it as an adventure.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> This.    I would have been so annoyed if my brother had acted like this.  Luckily for me, my brother loves Disney.



Thankfully he calmed himself down within the hour and the rest of the day turned out great. Disney is no place for grouchiness. 



Leshaface said:


> I really hope i'll be able to try Pecos in a few weeks cool1  It looks really good and fresh.



Oh it is, and so delicious. There was a cook grilling a giant pile of onions that you could see behind glass. For such a huge scale place I am constantly amazed how they are able to provide such variety. We did a tour a couple years back and apparently in the beginning everything was prepackaged and was prepared in one of the warehouses. So they've come a long way in the food department.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I guess I dis not mean it like that, I meant he was not your brother in law... At least with ypur own you know how much you can push...



That totally went over my head  the problem is when he gets into one of his funks you basically have to ride it out. If you push or even try to talk about it had goes further in the wrong direction. 

The day ended up being very good after he calmed down. The whole thing just came out of the blue and side railed me. I was like 'what just happened...'


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> It exhausts me, too.  But I look at it this way.  It's an extra trip that I hadn't planned on.  So I rationalized it by saying we would drive.  Two of my nephews may drive down with us (the two oldest).  I am looking at it as an adventure.



Have you looked at how much gas will be round trip? For two people it isn't that much more to fly. Three or four in the car you'll get a savings though. For me it would be about $325 for gas round trip and I can usually find flights for $200 pp or less. I almost decided to drive for my next cruise because you also have to pay to get to the port, but it is really nice to just let them take care of everything.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Have you looked at how much gas will be round trip? For two people it isn't that much more to fly. Three or four in the car you'll get a savings though. For me it would be about $325 for gas round trip and I can usually find flights for $200 pp or less. I almost decided to drive for my next cruise because you also have to pay to get to the port, but it is really nice to just let them take care of everything.



I know the port at B'More charges $15 a day to park, but if you do a cruise and stay, you can pay like a $90 for a night in the hotel, they will take you and pick you up and then leave your car at the hotel for free.  We have done that and lots of people we know do it.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I know the port at B'More charges $15 a day to park, but if you do a cruise and stay, you can pay like a $90 for a night in the hotel, they will take you and pick you up and then leave your car at the hotel for free.  We have done that and lots of people we know do it.



Unfortunately the cruises are leaving out of FL. I have yet to look at which lines leave from Baltimore, that would be so convenient.


----------



## dgbg100106

We have do that in Fl and Texas, in B'more we dont need to do that, we just taxi over...


----------



## dgbg100106

Carnival and Royal Caribbean leave out of B'More...

http://baltimore.org/about-baltimore/cruise-maryland/


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Have you looked at how much gas will be round trip? For two people it isn't that much more to fly. Three or four in the car you'll get a savings though. For me it would be about $325 for gas round trip and I can usually find flights for $200 pp or less. I almost decided to drive for my next cruise because you also have to pay to get to the port, but it is really nice to just let them take care of everything.



My honda gets good gas mileage and would have to rent a car there.  So best case scenario - $400 for flights and $200 for a car rental (less if lucky) plus paying to park at the airport.  I still think we will do better with gas and hotels.  I should be able to get 900 miles on two tanks of gas. Let's say $275 - 300 for gas and $200 for hotels. I am actually going to try for cheaper hotels.  There's no way we can drive straight through.   Actually not a huge savings, but it will save my brother some money on train fare.

You do make a good point.  I might be able to use this as a bargaining point with Denny.    I like the way you think.  

But then there is a part of me that wants to try driving just to see how bad or not so bad it is.  For research purposes.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> My honda gets good gas mileage and would have to rent a car there.  So best case scenario - $400 for flights and $200 for a car rental (less if lucky) plus paying to park at the airport.  I still think we will do better with gas and hotels.  I should be able to get 900 miles on two tanks of gas. Let's say $275 - 300 for gas and $200 for hotels. I am actually going to try for cheaper hotels.  There's no way we can drive straight through.   Actually not a huge savings, but it will save my brother some money on train fare.
> 
> You do make a good point.  I might be able to use this as a bargaining point with Denny.    I like the way you think.
> 
> But then there is a part of me that wants to try driving just to see how bad or not so bad it is.  For research purposes.



One must always consider research purposes! 

Your car gets fantastic gas mileage, I'm quite jealous. One of my other problems is I'm limited on vacation time and I don't want to use up one for traveling.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Carnival and Royal Caribbean leave out of B'More...
> 
> http://baltimore.org/about-baltimore/cruise-maryland/



Thanks, I will be checking this out.


----------



## Pinkocto

Continuing on with our MK Day: 

After R had switched out his sandals he was much more comfortable and declared he’d stay with us as long as he could.  Bad mood gone, thank goodness! We headed to The Haunted Mansion which was another walk-on. It was magnificent how there were no waits, have I said that too many times?  We went through the interactive queue which was a first for us all and I enjoyed it so much I forgot to take a single picture.  They all enjoyed the ride which was good. I find it a bit too creepy most of the time, and there’s no way I would go on the HM at night. 

As we were walking to Fantasyland I asked everybody if they’d like to stop now since R’s feet were hurting and head back to the resort.  I had a whole other day planned for MK so there really was no need to push it if they didn’t want to.  No R said, we have another three more hours before it closes.  So it must have been right around 6:00.  Well, what is the first thing they see in Fantasyland?  If you guess IASW you would be right.  Did I want to go on it, no I did not.  Just thinking about it gives me the shudders.  I don’t think I’ve been on it since 2008 and that was too soon.  Well, it was a walk-on and R wanted to rest his feet so that’s where we went.  I was shocked at how long it was. It kept going and going and going to yet another scene after scene.  Sorry for you guys that like it.  I was amazed at how many coins were in the water.  I hope they get them every now and then, there must have been a small fortune in there.  R wanted to get in the spirit and gave us all quarters to throw in which I thought was cute.  I survived without having the song in my head the rest of the day, whew!  As we were leaving the clock chimed and opened up which I’ve never seen before.  I wish I had gotten out my camera but missed it.  

Of course the next stop was Peter Pan but with a 20 minute wait we decided to just get FPs. Yes, we were definitely getting spoiled by the low waits.  For some reason mom’s AP wouldn’t give us a FP so I tried to get the attention of the CM on duty but she was completely distracted by some boys that she was chatting with.  She abandoned her post and try as I might could not get her attention, so went to another CM that was working on the ride and asked for her help.  She was very nice but visibly irritated with the other CM who was being negligent.  You might think I’m being a bit harsh, but we had places to go and rides to see and she was holding us up.  We had about an hour before the window opened so headed off for some more rides.  We tried to get Pooh FPs since I didn’t know about only having one FP at a time rule.  I think I read about it but completely forgot that was the case.  Oh well.  They saw the Carousel and just had to ride it so of course we did.  Next up was Philarmagic which was a ten minute wait only because we had just missed the show.  It was even better than I remembered.  R & M loved it.  For some reason mom can never remember what it is and I have to drag her in.  She always enjoys it though…






Our Peter Pan window just opened so we headed back over there and walked on thanks to our FPs.  Life was good let me tell you.  This was M’s first time on Peter Pan, and she loved it.  We all did for that matter.  Our next stop was Dumbo which R really wanted to do.  He claims he was never allowed to do it as a kid, the lines were always too long.  I tried to get pictures over the construction but couldn’t get a good angle.  






The new circus area was super cute.





















So with the new Dumbo you have the option of waiting inside and enjoying the indoor play area or just waiting in line.  It was a walk on or I would have gone in and gotten more pictures.  Apparently they will give you a beeper while you play and alert you when it’s time to ride. I’ll be curious how well that works when there are big crowds. 





















I stopped for too long and got separated from everybody.  I was able to catch up with mom but R & M had gone to the other Dumbo.  Let me just say they did a beautiful job.  I kept trying to capture all the details but with going in circles and also trying to catch glimpses of the new Fantasyland that was still behind walls these are not the best pictures, but hopefully you get the idea.  
















I just loved the CMs uniforms.  


























The other one across the way.  I kept trying to get a picture of R & M.





There they are!  I didn’t know I got this picture until just now.






When the ride stopped they said whoever wanted to go again just had to stay in their elephants.  How could we pass that up?  











I had a devil of a time trying to get my elephant to go up and down, apparently you have to hold it for a few seconds before it will react.  I kept thinking the poor little guy was broken.


----------



## PNO4TE

Another update!


----------



## Pinkocto

Since we were right next to it and there was no line we headed to the new Barnstormer.  Yes yes, I know this is a 'kid's rollercoaster'.  I wanted to try everything that was new.  




































this CM seems not to be in the best of moods.  






I had row three all to myself.  






Thank goodness because those seats are tiny!






Here comes our plane





















It was a cute little ride.  Short, but cute.


----------



## tiggrbaby

I can't believe how much you were able to accomplish in such a short amount of time!  Beautiful pics, of course!


----------



## Pinkocto

I thought even the new bathroom was cute.   






They also have this new water play area, Casey Jr. Splash N' Soak Station.  































from the other side






Mom really wanted to ride the train but since Pooh was so close I thought we should do that first and then grab a train ride.  Pooh was a ten minute wait and everybody loved it.  R & M even played in the interactive queue before the ride.  











I kept trying and trying to get a close up of this but the angle was never right.  R pointed it out to me in the Pooh queue and I was finally able to get a semi good one.  Not as clear as I'd like, it was getting dark out.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> I can't believe how much you were able to accomplish in such a short amount of time!  Beautiful pics, of course!



It was really amazing. We were able to do everything we wanted that day.  It was just perfect.  

Thank you


----------



## dgbg100106

Whoop a new update...  You guys saw a lot and went on a lot of rides, I would have never thought you would have had the place to yourself that much!  You had a great crowd for this visit.

Love all the pictures!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Whoop a new update...  You guys saw a lot and went on a lot of rides, I would have never thought you would have had the place to yourself that much!  You had a great crowd for this visit.
> 
> Love all the pictures!



I just couldn't believe the lack of people, it was so fabulous. Would definitely go back in September because it was so perfect. I was so glad they were able to see it like that and not have to wait in tons of lines. It was a great trip for them.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I just couldn't believe the lack of people, it was so fabulous. Would definitely go back in September because it was so perfect. I was so glad they were able to see it like that and not have to wait in tons of lines. It was a great trip for them.



August and Sept are rough for me, mainly the heat....  Even this last year in May, I was so hot, I was miserable, but I did get to know LaCava very well...


----------



## Leshaface

Love the new updates!

Maybe i'm just crazy, but didn't Dumbo used to have two rows per elephant?  Did they change them over or has it always been one row?  We had planned on Calvin's first 'official' ride to be Dumbo and we would sit behind my mom while she took pics, but guess she'll have to sit in the elephant in front of us.  Do you think me, DH and Calvin will be allowed to sit in one elephant?  Oh my gosh, love the queue area!  What a brilliant idea!

I can't remember if they had the interactive queue set up in 2010 for Winnie the Pooh so that's something we'll have to check out as well.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> August and Sept are rough for me, mainly the heat....  Even this last year in May, I was so hot, I was miserable, but I did get to know LaCava very well...



It was sweltering, no doubt about it. I can't imagine how hot it is in August. I went in June once and it was even hotter. Those are the times I can enjoy the pools.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Love the new updates!
> 
> Maybe i'm just crazy, but didn't Dumbo used to have two rows per elephant?  Did they change them over or has it always been one row?  We had planned on Calvin's first 'official' ride to be Dumbo and we would sit behind my mom while she took pics, but guess she'll have to sit in the elephant in front of us.  Do you think me, DH and Calvin will be allowed to sit in one elephant?  Oh my gosh, love the queue area!  What a brilliant idea!
> 
> I can't remember if they had the interactive queue set up in 2010 for Winnie the Pooh so that's something we'll have to check out as well.



I'm going to say I don't think so only because I know they used the original Dumbos for one of the new ones. I think Aladdin's carpet ride has two rows. Oh yeah, you guys will definitely fit in one elephant. In one of the pictures there's two grown men together in front of me. Plenty of room for you tiny people  the new Dumbo queue is so cute! 

The Pooh queue was done around the 2010 holidays if I'm remembering correctly. I think it had just been done before my January 2011 trip. Really cute, helps the time go by easier. There's pictures in the honey walls to find if you have time. 

adding: I went back to see the photo of the guys together and I couldn't find it.  Finally realized I didn't post it because it wasn't a good one.  I had taken a picture that my elephant was orange.  They look a little cramped but they're in there.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to say I don't think so only because I know they used the original Dumbos for one of the new ones. I think Aladdin's carpet ride has two rows. Oh yeah, you guys will definitely fit in one elephant. In one of the pictures there's two grown men together in front of me. Plenty of room for you tiny people  the new Dumbo queue is so cute!
> 
> The Pooh queue was done around the 2010 holidays if I'm remembering correctly. I think it had just been done before my January 2011 trip. Really cute, helps the time go by easier. There's pictures in the honey walls to find if you have time.
> 
> adding: I went back to see the photo of the guys together and I couldn't find it.  Finally realized I didn't post it because it wasn't a good one.  I had taken a picture that my elephant was orange.  They look a little cramped but they're in there.



Thank you so much for posting this picture!  I didn't want DH and I to have to ride twice so we could get our pictures on Dumbo with Calvin.  Glad we can have a little family pic.


----------



## hstrickland

Hi there Pam!

Happy Thanksgiving!! I'm sitting here waiting for my mac n cheese to bake, and thought I would start reading your TR. I'm not very far, yet Will have to finish tonight. Some of your comments about your trip that you posted on my TR have me curious  Can't wait to find out what happens!!

Have a great day!
Heather


----------



## franandaj

Hi Pam! I hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Some of your comments about your trip that you posted on my TR have me curious  Can't wait to find out what happens!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Heather



Uh oh, I can't remember what I said. Hopefully not bad things. It was a different kind of trip there's no doubt about that.


----------



## dgbg100106

Happy Thanksgiving, hope you made it outside today, it was beautiful!


----------



## hstrickland

Ok...so now I'm done reading 

First, let me say WOW to no crowds!! That's unheard of at WDW....unbelievable. Your pics of the MK with very few people make me soooo jealous. I remember as a kid having days like that in the parks. Unfortunately my kids won't be able to say that  I started laughing when you said you didn't want to ride IASW...my DH feels the same. He gives me such a hard time about that ride. Loved seeing the new Fantasyland shots!!! It looks awesome!!!

Well...I can totally understand why you would get frustrated with your family. It's very hard to travel with others when you have your own way of doing things....especially to a place like WDW. While I love my sister and her family very much, we have different vacation styles. They would hate going to the World with us. The cruise was a much better 'family' vacation for everyone 

Looking forward to more!
Heather


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


>



I love this shot Pam!  It's really pretty!  Actually, all the pictures you took of this area are really nice.  I took a bunch in October, but I don't think they are this nice.

I can't believe you got to ride Dumbo twice without getting off!  Score!   As much as I love the new ride, its just so darn short.  What a tease.  

I finally rode the Goofini ride too.  Cute, but again - too short.

Hope you had a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, hope you made it outside today, it was beautiful!



Sad thing is that I only let the dog out in the back which is in the shade so I thought it was frigid until the afternoon.  Too funny.  I had a really laid back day and went to the movies later on.  There were too many conflicting scheules so my family is going to do dinner on Sunday.  

Saw Wreck-It Ralph which was really cute and as usual had a great life lesson spun in.  

Also saw Life of Pi which was an amazing story and very well done.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Ok...so now I'm done reading
> 
> First, let me say WOW to no crowds!! That's unheard of at WDW....unbelievable. Your pics of the MK with very few people make me soooo jealous. I remember as a kid having days like that in the parks. Unfortunately my kids won't be able to say that  I started laughing when you said you didn't want to ride IASW...my DH feels the same. He gives me such a hard time about that ride. Loved seeing the new Fantasyland shots!!! It looks awesome!!!



It was just fabulous.  The only other time I've seen such low crowds was in late January.  I'd probably choose September over January again because there were some days I wore my winter coat and definitely did not use the pools at all on that trip.  Oh me oh my, I do not need to go on IASW again for a long long time.   



hstrickland said:


> Well...I can totally understand why you would get frustrated with your family. It's very hard to travel with others when you have your own way of doing things....especially to a place like WDW. While I love my sister and her family very much, we have different vacation styles. They would hate going to the World with us. The cruise was a much better 'family' vacation for everyone
> 
> Looking forward to more!
> Heather



That's exactly what I'm thinking.  The next time, if there is a next time and I'm sure there will be, needs to be a cruise.  That way we can still have family time at meals but do our own thing the rest of the time.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I love this shot Pam!  It's really pretty!  Actually, all the pictures you took of this area are really nice.  I took a bunch in October, but I don't think they are this nice.



Thank you  You guys really flatter me.  Can't wait to see your pictures, I'm sure they're fantastic as always!  



MEK said:


> I can't believe you got to ride Dumbo twice without getting off!  Score!   As much as I love the new ride, its just so darn short.  What a tease.



It was so unexpected and neat.  There must have been hardly anyone in line because the CM just said so nice and pleasantly that if anybody wanted to have a second ride they just had to stay in their elephant.  



MEK said:


> I finally rode the Goofini ride too.  Cute, but again - too short.



Totally agree, too short.  I loved all the Goofini stuff in the queue.  



MEK said:


> Hope you had a wonderful thanksgiving!



Thanks   It was just the relaxing day I needed.  We're doing our dinner on Sunday so I'm still looking forward to all the delicious food.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Sad thing is that I only let the dog out in the back which is in the shade so I thought it was frigid until the afternoon.  Too funny.  I had a really laid back day and went to the movies later on.  There were too many conflicting scheules so my family is going to do dinner on Sunday.
> 
> Saw Wreck-It Ralph which was really cute and as usual had a great life lesson spun in.
> 
> Also saw Life of Pi which was an amazing story and very well done.



Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> It was just fabulous.  The only other time I've seen such low crowds was in late January.  I'd probably choose September over January again because there were some days I wore my winter coat and definitely did not use the pools at all on that trip.  Oh me oh my, I do not need to go on IASW again for a long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm thinking.  The next time, if there is a next time and I'm sure there will be, needs to be a cruise.  That way we can still have family time at meals but do our own thing the rest of the time.



We did that too, but the ones who had never cruised before, still hung around us most of the time b/c they had no idea what to do and did not want to miss anything.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> We did that too, but the ones who had never cruised before, still hung around us most of the time b/c they had no idea what to do and did not want to miss anything.



Oh no


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day!



It was just what I needed.  I only wish there were more days like that.


----------



## dgbg100106

me too, today was down right chilly....

I am not ready to turn the heat on yet..


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> me too, today was down right chilly....
> 
> I am not ready to turn the heat on yet..



Winter has arrived I think.  When I got home it was 56 degrees inside, the heat had to go on.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> It was just fabulous.  The only other time I've seen such low crowds was in late January.  I'd probably choose September over January again because there were some days I wore my winter coat and definitely did not use the pools at all on that trip.  Oh me oh my, I do not need to go on IASW again for a long long time.



This is funny, I would choose January over September ANY DAY!!  We can't stand the humidty that you folks put up with over there and find it absolutely stifiling (sp?).  Since it never really gets cold where we live and I'm not a big pool person, I'm OK with having to put on a jacket occasionally.

Silly thing is that my trips this next year are Jan-Feb and Sept-Oct!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Winter has arrived I think.  When I got home it was 56 degrees inside, the heat had to go on.



I think our low in the house today was 66, so not yet, but it should drop a little this evening.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I think our low in the house today was 66, so not yet, but it should drop a little this evening.



We love when our house is about this temperature!  That's about what our outside temp is, well I guess it gets down to about 50 at night.....


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> This is funny, I would choose January over September ANY DAY!!  We can't stand the humidty that you folks put up with over there and find it absolutely stifiling (sp?).  Since it never really gets cold where we live and I'm not a big pool person, I'm OK with having to put on a jacket occasionally.
> 
> Silly thing is that my trips this next year are Jan-Feb and Sept-Oct!



The humidity is dreadful, no doubt about it.  I guess I'm semi used to it, and on vacation I like hot rather than cold.  I really don't like cold. 

Oooohhh, what are your Sept-October plans?  Doing the F & W?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> We love when our house is about this temperature!  That's about what our outside temp is, well I guess it gets down to about 50 at night.....



66 is amazing...  At night it drops to 62, but warms up during the day.

Outside today the high was 45 and the low tonight is 32....


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> 66 is amazing...  At night it drops to 62, but warms up during the day.
> 
> Outside today the high was 45 and the low tonight is 32....



Love our daytime temps, but it was 28 when I got up this morning.  Even with the heat set at 64 it came on!  BLECH!


----------



## dgbg100106

i slept fine last under the down comforter but the heat came on this morning...  It was 58 inside the house.


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks again for your patience everybody.  I'm sorry it's been so long between updates on this TR.  






I left off with us riding Winnie the Pooh and mom wanting to ride the train. From the above picture it was around 8:00. Sadly we never made it on the train this trip.  I will have to make that up to her.  The reason we got distracted is that R saw the teapcups right around the corner from Pooh and he really wanted to ride.






Mom will not ride this ride usually because I like to spin and she gets sick so I jumped at this chance. R and I rode together and Mom and M rode together.  At one point I looked over to Mom and M and they were having a nice calm ride whereas R and I were spinning until we could spin no more.  I was so dizzy I can’t even tell you!  

R then saw the Tomorrowland Speedway and wanted to ride.  The last time I rode this was 23 years ago on our first trip and had no need to go again.  Well neither did mom who sat it out.  I figured I’d go with them just to experience it and I will be fine with waiting another 23 years.  It was less than exhilarating.  Definitely made for kids who I’m sure enjoy it very much.  The pedal was so hard to push down my leg hurt at the end of it.  I think we probably waited 15 minutes to get on, our longest of the day.  






After our ride we collected mom and R and M wanted to do Space Mountain again which was another walk-on. Mom and I sat it out, I was a little woozy from everything we’d already done and we’d done a lot!  We ended up staying in Tomorrowland for the fireworks.  I thought it was a perfect location, we had a seat and no crowds around us.  Later on I discovered mom was a bit disappointed we didn’t watch them from in front of the castle, she thinks it’s more magical with the castle as a backdrop.  Oh well, live and learn.  I’d rather have a seat, she’d rather have a view.  Right before the fireworks started R went to go find some popcorn, it was only 8:50 but all the concession stands had closed down.  He was quite bummed he didn’t get any popcorn.  Remember this for tomorrow’s drama.  

After the fireworks we made our way out of the park.  I suggested we walk through the shops since it’s usually less hectic that way. Not so that night.  The throngs had come in to shop along with us. There were a few times we all got separated which stressed me to no end.  No way to hear phones and with everyone moving no one was where we last saw them.  We finally made it out with the group intact and I had decided I wanted that picture from Splash Mountain so I went to the Chamber of Commerce to see if they’d know where I could get my picture.  I find all the CMs throwing pens at something.  It ended up being a gorgeous, and huge, sphinx.  I rescued it from the pen throwers and released it outside only for it to fly right back in.  I think it liked all the lights in there.  It had flown behind a roped off area and when I went to rescue it again the CM immediately opened the rope and let me back there.  They just wanted it out of their building.  This time I took it far enough away in some bushes around a lamp.  Good deed done for the day.  I’m a huge animal lover and couldn’t stomach the idea of them killing it.  

They directed us across the way to the photo place where I stood in line for what felt like ages until I found out this place was only for photopass, not ride photos.  Those you have to get at the actual ride.  Ugh!  I had 24 hours to collect it before it was deleted from their system, so if I wanted it tomorrow I could come back and get it.  I found mom and M enjoying some rocking chairs and R had slipped off for a smoke break.  Finally we were homeward bound.  Thankfully there was a bus waiting at the bus stop and I can only wonder if it was the last bus for the night since it was 10:00.  The driver waited for a bit longer for any more stragglers and we made it to the resort at 10:30.  We went straight to the Zawadi Marketplace to grab some movies, we got National Treasure and R & M got Pirates 3.  We took advantage of the free movies this trip, and it was so nice that we could take out two at a time so R & M could always get one too.  Then down to the Mara to pick up some dinner which we ate in the room while watching the movie.  I failed on food pictures, sorry guys.  We had a delicious corn flat bread, fries, and mac/cheese.  I think we lasted until midnight before I turned off the movie.  We had not finished it but could last no longer.  

Even with the drama around lunchtime it was a fabulous day.  Except for the trainride we got to see and do everything we wanted at MK.  This finally wraps up day 3.


----------



## dgbg100106

Glad your day overall was a success.  and yeah for saving the sphinx


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back and all caught up.



Pinkocto said:


> Thank you   This was the first time I'd seen the Halloween decorations and just loved them.  My Disneyland trip next year will be right in the middle of the season so I'll be able to partake in all the festivities.  Looking forward to that.  Oh, the Christmas decorations are so beautiful.



Halloween time at Disneyland is amazing. There is a good chance that we will be at WDW during Halloween time next year, but I am worried that I will be disappointed after experiencing it at Disneyland.

All the money that is thrown in the water rides and any other water features at WDW is collected by cast members on a regularly basis and any money collected is donated to Give Kids The World.

I was amazed how much you managed to fit in.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 4: 

We had a 10:00 breakfast reservation at Boma.  Mom woke up early and enjoyed the pool for a few hours, I slept in until 8:30 and then did some journaling before meeting everybody down at the restaurant.  

I took pictures of every single thing, sorry if this is overload but I figured it might help somebody.  I only had my phone so some of them are blurry.


----------



## Pinkocto

onions, red and green peppers, cheddar cheese, swiss cheese, mushrooms, and you can also put meat in them.


----------



## Pinkocto




----------



## Pinkocto




----------



## dgbg100106

I just ate lunch but I am so hungry now looking at all this food porn....


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Glad your day overall was a success.  and yeah for saving the sphinx



I was really unsure how things would go when R had his episode.  I'm so glad he was able to turn things around.  I know M was really glad he stayed.  

I know if it had been a spider I would have been feeling the same way as the pen throwers, but I'm glad I happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I just ate lunch but I am so hungry now looking at all this food porn....



 I know exactly what you mean!  I want to be back there right now tucking in to a feast.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This really looks like an amazing spread. I also love that everything seems to be clearly labelled.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am back and all caught up.



Welcome back  How was your trip?  I hope it was fabulous! 




dolphingirl47 said:


> Halloween time at Disneyland is amazing. There is a good chance that we will be at WDW during Halloween time next year, but I am worried that I will be disappointed after experiencing it at Disneyland.



Do they do it differently at DL vs WDW?  I can't wait to see it all.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> All the money that is thrown in the water rides and any other water features at WDW is collected by cast members on a regularly basis and any money collected is donated to Give Kids The World.



I'm so glad to hear this.  There was so much in the water I was worried they didn't get it.  I guess it just accumulates fast.




dolphingirl47 said:


> I was amazed how much you managed to fit in.
> 
> Corinna



It was fantastic, especially since we started around noon we were only there for 9 hours.  We didn't need to go back to MK since we did everything, so we had an extra day to go back to Epcot later in the trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> This really looks like an amazing spread. I also love that everything seems to be clearly labelled.
> 
> Corinna



It really is, everything is so delicious.  And if you have any questions the chefs are right there to help.  We kept the second reservation I made they all loved it so much.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome back  How was your trip?  I hope it was fabulous!



It was absolutely amazing. I am still not quite sure if it really happened or if it was just a wonderful dream. Still, all the photos that I took should be evidence enough.



Pinkocto said:


> Do they do it differently at DL vs WDW?  I can't wait to see it all.



Both Halloween and the holiday season are a much bigger deal at Disneyland. That was part of the reason why I wanted to enjoy the holiday season at WDW this year as we will be at Disneyland for the beginning of the holiday season in 2014. This way I could really enjoy it and get caught up by the magic of it all without permanently thinking how much prettier Disneyland is during the holiday season.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> It really is, everything is so delicious.  And if you have any questions the chefs are right there to help.  We kept the second reservation I made they all loved it so much.



I am hoping for another split stay for next year and the idea is something along the line of flying to Houston, cruise on the Wonder on an itinerary that stops in Jamaica, 6 nights at Wilderness Lodge, 3 nights on the Dream and 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge. If this comes off, then breakfast at Boma is a must.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am hoping for another split stay for next year and the idea is something along the line of flying to Houston, cruise on the Wonder on an itinerary that stops in Jamaica, 6 nights at Wilderness Lodge, 3 nights on the Dream and 4 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge. If this comes off, then breakfast at Boma is a must.
> 
> Corinna



That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Leshaface

I had to look up what a sphinx is (thinking of that egyptian statue, which i'm sure is not what you're talking about ).  Is that a very large moth??

You literally took a picutre of every single offering and I love it!!!   It should definitely help someone out.  I wish we could go there, but don't think mom will like it.

You're leaving in 3 days! 

I'm going to be posting our final schedule today, so maybe we could try to find a time in which we'll be at the same park or somewhere so we could meet up for a few minutes?!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I had to look up what a sphinx is (thinking of that egyptian statue, which i'm sure is not what you're talking about ).  Is that a very large moth??
> 
> You literally took a picutre of every single offering and I love it!!!   It should definitely help someone out.  I wish we could go there, but don't think mom will like it.
> 
> You're leaving in 3 days!
> 
> I'm going to be posting our final schedule today, so maybe we could try to find a time in which we'll be at the same park or somewhere so we could meet up for a few minutes?!



Absolutely, I'm really looking forward to it. Will PM you my number. 


Yep, that's the one, like a moth but more of a creature. They love the nectar on butterfly bushes. They remind me of hummingbirds. I would be so scared if giants were throwing pens at me, who knows if animals like that have thoughts but I had to rescue it.

I figured I couldn't just take pictures of what I liked so just took everything. I made sure I wasn't holding up the line so everyone had started eating without me


----------



## MEK

Bummer you couldn't get your ride photo.  I hope you were able to the next day.

Wow to the lack of crowds.  I know I keep saying that, but just WOW!  I have got to take a September trip.  I just have to.  You might be in shock this month.  You will actually have to SEE people.  

Thanks for taking all those Boma pictures.  I can recognize what I had for breakfast in June.  I did love the french toast bread pudding and those scones.  Yum.  I just ate dinner and those pics are making me want breakfast.  

If I don't get back here before you leave, have an awesome time!  I know you will and I hope you like OKW.


----------



## Leshaface

Hey Pam! I think you left yesterday or are leaving today but hope you have a great time and ill text you on Sunday!


----------



## dgbg100106

I think the counter shows she left yesterday...  But who knows, maybe she is still lurking around?


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm lurking  I left yesterday and the day was so crazy I didn't think about saying anything. Life is good. Just got back from lounging by the pool for a few hours. Saw the new Fantasyland this morning and it was beautiful. The Ariel ride was gorgeous but way too short. Be Our Guest was letting people come inside to look around and it looks amazing. Had some pastries at Gastons which were delicious. 

Mary Ellen you'll be proud of me I was there within 20 minutes of park opening. I'll admit it really makes a difference.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Hey Pam! I think you left yesterday or are leaving today but hope you have a great time and ill text you on Sunday!



Safe travels! I hope your mom does ok with the plane ride. Sounds great


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Bummer you couldn't get your ride photo.  I hope you were able to the next day.
> 
> Wow to the lack of crowds.  I know I keep saying that, but just WOW!  I have got to take a September trip.  I just have to.  You might be in shock this month.  You will actually have to SEE people.
> 
> Thanks for taking all those Boma pictures.  I can recognize what I had for breakfast in June.  I did love the french toast bread pudding and those scones.  Yum.  I just ate dinner and those pics are making me want breakfast.
> 
> If I don't get back here before you leave, have an awesome time!  I know you will and I hope you like OKW.



I have no idea how I missed this, so sorry. Thanks so much! It's a gorgeous resort. We're still getting the hang of the bus route, probably will finally know what it on departure day... And I did do my research I just somehow forgot to write it down. 

I actually thought that exact thing, 'why are there so many people here?'  the longest wait has been 20 minutes so really not bad. I got really spoiled by September though. Yes, definitely on the top of my list of return months. But it was very very hot and if I'm remembering correctly you can only take so much of that.  

I was just confused with the picture since the CM gave me wrong info. I'm always learning new things about Disney. I ended up loving our RnRC picture better so I didn't go back the next day. Everything worked out perfectly.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Oh, you're there!  Have a magical time!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Oh, you're there!  Have a magical time!



Thank you! It's been a fabulous trip. Over much too soon though. Heading home tomorrow evening.


----------



## MEK

Ugh - home already?  Can't wait to hear what you thought about OKW.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you! It's been a fabulous trip. Over much too soon though. Heading home tomorrow evening.



I can't believe you are back already. What did you make of our home resort?

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Got back home a few hours ago. Laundry is started and the suitcase is stowed until the next trip. It was a six day trip which was a nice length but I hated leaving. OKW was just gorgeous, I will definitely return. 

I need to get caught up on everybody's TRs. If I do anything for this trip I'm thinking just posting pictures and not a full TR. I need to get on the ball with this one. 

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you had a good time. Which area of OKW did you stay in?

Corinna


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Got back home a few hours ago. Laundry is started and the suitcase is stowed until the next trip. It was a six day trip which was a nice length but I hated leaving. OKW was just gorgeous, I will definitely return.
> 
> I need to get caught up on everybody's TRs. If I do anything for this trip I'm thinking just posting pictures and not a full TR. I need to get on the ball with this one.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well



I will gratefully live through anything you are willing to share!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Got back home a few hours ago. Laundry is started and the suitcase is stowed until the next trip. It was a six day trip which was a nice length but I hated leaving. OKW was just gorgeous, I will definitely return.
> 
> I need to get caught up on everybody's TRs. If I do anything for this trip I'm thinking just posting pictures and not a full TR. I need to get on the ball with this one.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well



So glad you had a good trip, we missed you while you were gone....


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> So glad you had a good trip, we missed you while you were gone....



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you had a good time. Which area of OKW did you stay in?
> 
> Corinna



They gave us Millers Road. I decided not to request anything and just let the chips fall where they may. Building 22, which was the last area away from the buses. About a 10 minute walk to the HH. Absolutely loved all the foliage and tropical feel. It was such a peaceful place.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> I will gratefully live through anything you are willing to share!



Excellent


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> Got back home a few hours ago. Laundry is started and the suitcase is stowed until the next trip. It was a six day trip which was a nice length but I hated leaving. OKW was just gorgeous, I will definitely return.
> 
> I need to get caught up on everybody's TRs. If I do anything for this trip I'm thinking just posting pictures and not a full TR. I need to get on the ball with this one.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well



Welcome back Pam.  So glad you enjoyed OKW.  I was wondering what you thought.  I plan to return there too.  I just loved the way it was decorated for Christmas.  If my friends decide to go with us next fall we will definitely stay there part of the time.  You can't beat the low points and the big room you get.  

Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> They gave us Millers Road. I decided not to request anything and just let the chips fall where they may. Building 22, which was the last area away from the buses. About a 10 minute walk to the HH. Absolutely loved all the foliage and tropical feel. It was such a peaceful place.



We were on Millers Road building 22 (2225) this time round as well. I had requested Old Turtle Pond Road as I always do, but for some reason the request was not transmitted. They offered to check if they could find us a room there, but we were in a bit of a rush and just stuck with the assignment. The last night we were in building 23 (Peninsular Road, Near Hospitality House booking category) and loved that location. This was the quietest room we ever had. I think in future we will go for the Near Hospitality House booking category.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> We were on Millers Road building 22 (2225) this time round as well. I had requested Old Turtle Pond Road as I always do, but for some reason the request was not transmitted. They offered to check if they could find us a room there, but we were in a bit of a rush and just stuck with the assignment. The last night we were in building 23 (Peninsular Road, Near Hospitality House booking category) and loved that location. This was the quietest room we ever had. I think in future we will go for the Near Hospitality House booking category.
> 
> Corinna



That's the same room we had! I've never slept so well at Disney, the beds were so comfortable. 

I found we used the boat enough I would also request something closer the next time.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Welcome back Pam.  So glad you enjoyed OKW.  I was wondering what you thought.  I plan to return there too.  I just loved the way it was decorated for Christmas.  If my friends decide to go with us next fall we will definitely stay there part of the time.  You can't beat the low points and the big room you get.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about it.



We really loved the Christmas decorations.  All the ornaments were so original and cute. Totally agree, OKW is probably the only place I'd try a 1BR because of the low points. Will definitely be back.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> That's the same room we had! I've never slept so well at Disney, the beds were so comfortable.
> 
> I found we used the boat enough I would also request something closer the next time.



We really live in a small world. What are the chances of us not only being in the same building, but also in the same room? I mean OKW is not exactly small. After the initial disappointment, we did really like it. The bus stop was close, but far enough away that we did not hear the buses and the pool is rather nice, too.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> We really live in a small world. What are the chances of us not only being in the same building, but also in the same room? I mean OKW is not exactly small. After the initial disappointment, we did really like it. The bus stop was close, but far enough away that we did not hear the buses and the pool is rather nice, too.
> 
> Corinna



I somehow missed this. It is quite a coincidence.  We really enjoyed the location.  Some nights the bus stop seemed really far away though  my feet were aching!  I liked the quiet pool as well.  We really loved the lush foliage around the resort which reminded me of AKL.


----------



## Pinkocto

I last left off with us having a lovely breakfast at Boma.  Even though I had told them for months that it would be my treat they still tried to pay.  No no no I said.  Everyone had numerous plates of food and left thoroughly stuffed.  It was nice having a late reservation since the restaurant was quite empty.  After breakfast we separated ways with the plan to meet at the pool later in the afternoon.  Mom and I started a load of laundry and went to explore the resort a little more. 

I wanted mom to stand in front of the wedding gown to show how big it was, and it was not until mom saw the picture later that she noticed her shirt was not the most flattering.  











It was so hot out we didnt find many animals.  
















After our bit of exploration we went back to the laundry and put the clothes in the drier.  Then it was down to the pool for some relaxation time.  Originally today was to be a total down day, but since we had done everything at MK the day before we had an extra day on R & Ms tickets.  The plan was to relax for a while and then head to HS if everyone was up for it.  I had a nice chat with some people from England.  It was their 50th wedding anniversary and had brought their whole family to Disney for a two week trip. They spent quite a hefty sum on it too, more than my first DVC contract.  After our chat I went up to retrieve the laundry and then went back to the pool where I caught up in my journal.  M finally joined us and she told us she had been trying to find the giant cockroach that had smuggled its way into their room.  They finally got it later that day but that had me looking everywhere for giant bugs the whole trip.  

The CMs did a few poolside games which were fun to listen to.  I tried to follow along with the trivia but was ashamed at some that I had no idea about. 

It started to rain but I stayed under an umbrella just enjoying the atmosphere and catching up on the DIS.  Mom also had an umbrella of her own, but R & M stayed in the water.  Everyone was having a great afternoon.  
















We both covered up with warm towels and were quite comfortable.  At some point it got quite windy and some horrible people had left napkins behind which were getting quite close to the pool so I got up and collected them all.  A CM was out cleaning up and I commented how horrible I thought it was that they left all the trash and he said people do it all the time.  This is a huge pet peeve of mine.  Just because you're on vacation doesnt mean you should be completely and utterly lazy.  Ok, off the soapbox.  

Around 3:30 we headed up for some snacks in the CL.  I think it was teatime.  

Not much left since it was almost over, but we still got a few things.





















We then grabbed some showers and texted R & M if theyd like to head to HS with us.  They were up for it and we agreed to meet downstairs at 5:30.  Mom and I grabbed some more snacks in the CL before heading down.


----------



## Pinkocto




----------



## franandaj

Oooooh!  Those lamb patties look really good.  I've been working on my TR too and between yours and my food porn, I really need to have lunch!


----------



## MEK

More yum yums in the lounge.  And I agree that a late Boma breakfast is the best.  

I have to admit, your mom's shirt IS pretty funny.    Probably not the best choice to downplay the bustline.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Oooooh!  Those lamb patties look really good.  I've been working on my TR too and between yours and my food porn, I really need to have lunch!



I thought of you when I saw the lamb.  I had remembered you don't like olives so was happy to see you would have found a few things to enjoy.  Oooh, got to go over and check out your update.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> More yum yums in the lounge.  And I agree that a late Boma breakfast is the best.
> 
> I have to admit, your mom's shirt IS pretty funny.    Probably not the best choice to downplay the bustline.



It was too funny.  I really contemplated not posting it, but I really wanted to show the wedding gown.  It was the cutest Despicable Me shirt but the way it fitted in the wrong places was just so funny.  I don't think she'll be wearing that again


----------



## dolphingirl47

The tea cookies looked so tempting. It sounds like you had a lovely relaxing day even if the weather had other ideas.

Corinna


----------



## TanzUnited99

Hello Pam 

Glad to see the TR is coming along nicely. I'm just marking my spot and will catch up over the next few days. I'm looking forward to the read.

Tanz


----------



## Pinkocto

TanzUnited99 said:


> Hello Pam
> 
> Glad to see the TR is coming along nicely. I'm just marking my spot and will catch up over the next few days. I'm looking forward to the read.
> 
> Tanz



Hi Tanz! Great to see you again! I hope life has been treating you well


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> The tea cookies looked so tempting. It sounds like you had a lovely relaxing day even if the weather had other ideas.
> 
> Corinna



It was oddly relaxing sitting underneath the umbrella with the rain coming down. I was as happy as a clam just sitting there enjoying the atmosphere. 

We didn't get to tea many times but the cookies were quite delicious.


----------



## TanzUnited99

Pinkocto said:


> Hi Tanz! Great to see you again! I hope life has been treating you well



Hi Pam! Thanks, it's good being back on here again! Life is going well, I'm looking forward to Christmas and the New Year! Hope all is well with you and I am hoping to catch up with your TR over the weekend at some point.


----------



## TanzUnited99

Hi Pam!

I'm finally catching up with your TR! Better late then never, eh? 

Yay on having a quiet flight and returning to AKL - love the shots of the resort! 

It's great that R&M got a Savannah view and the pixie dust had already started on arrival 

I think the monochrome pics of the animals look quite nice.

A shame that you couldn't get on TSM...hopefully you managed to fit that in later on in the trip.

Mmm, love all the food shots of the CL!

Ha ha at getting to AK around noon...a good job it was near empty! I love your mums posing shots 

Your pics of the safari are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! Oh no on the park closing at 5 instead of 6, like you thought.

Yay on seeing MK all decorated for the fall. Woohoo on booking BCVs for your June trip!! 

A shame about your brother getting worked up over the attention at Pecos Bill but I'm glad he was able to calm himself down and enjoy the rest of the day with you.

It's great seeing the pics of the new Dumbo 

I'm all caught up and looking forward to reading more.

If I'm not on here before Christmas have a great day!
Tanz


----------



## Leshaface

Omgosh love your moms shirt! 

Ugh, I feel the same way about people not picking up after themselves.  It seems like every time we went to find a table to eat our CS at, there was always something left at the table.  Bugs the crap outta me!  And same thing when we drive down one of our main roads to get to our house.  There is always garbage gathered along the median and gutters.  Disgusting.


----------



## Pinkocto

TanzUnited99 said:


> Hi Pam!
> 
> I'm finally catching up with your TR! Better late then never, eh?




Absolutely! And there's lots left to go, I'm just really slow on this TR. 




TanzUnited99 said:


> Yay on having a quiet flight and returning to AKL - love the shots of the resort!
> 
> It's great that R&M got a Savannah view and the pixie dust had already started on arrival



I love that resort, it's definitely my all time favorite.  I've enjoyed every resorts I've stayed at but AKL tops the list.  And I can never seem to take enough pictures  

I was so glad they already had them set with the Savannah View.  Pixie dust is just so fabulous!



TanzUnited99 said:


> I think the monochrome pics of the animals look quite nice.



It was just too funny because I had just got the camera less than a week before the trip and kept wondering, 'why is my brand new camera not picking up colors?' I got quite a chuckle when I realized I had somehow changed the setting.  I do like how they turned out.  




TanzUnited99 said:


> A shame that you couldn't get on TSM...hopefully you managed to fit that in later on in the trip.



Tht will be in the next update  



TanzUnited99 said:


> Mmm, love all the food shots of the CL!



The CL offerings were all delicious, can't wait to get back there.  




TanzUnited99 said:


> Ha ha at getting to AK around noon...a good job it was near empty! I love your mums posing shots



I know, it was a pretty late start.  The crowd levels on this trip were just fabulous.  We never would have gotten a third of what we had done since we couldn't get them out earlier...

She was having a good time, kept asking me to take her picture.  It was amusing.  



TanzUnited99 said:


> Your pics of the safari are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! Oh no on the park closing at 5 instead of 6, like you thought.



Thanks!  



TanzUnited99 said:


> Yay on seeing MK all decorated for the fall. Woohoo on booking BCVs for your June trip!!



I'm excited about BCVs.  I'm thinking that trip will be mainly Epcot and waterparks because I'll have the premium annual pass next year.  I'm looking forward to new things.  



TanzUnited99 said:


> A shame about your brother getting worked up over the attention at Pecos Bill but I'm glad he was able to calm himself down and enjoy the rest of the day with you.



It was just so bizarre.  He was like a little boy throwing a tantrum.  I'm so glad he was able to calm down.  Mom and M were really happy to have him join us for the rest of the day.  I couldn't have cared less at that point I was so frustrated with him.



TanzUnited99 said:


> It's great seeing the pics of the new Dumbo



They really did a good job on the new Dumbo, it's really beautiful.  



TanzUnited99 said:


> I'm all caught up and looking forward to reading more.



More to come in the next few days.  I need to get in gear on this TR!  



TanzUnited99 said:


> If I'm not on here before Christmas have a great day!
> Tanz



You too, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Omgosh love your moms shirt!
> 
> Ugh, I feel the same way about people not picking up after themselves.  It seems like every time we went to find a table to eat our CS at, there was always something left at the table.  Bugs the crap outta me!  And same thing when we drive down one of our main roads to get to our house.  There is always garbage gathered along the median and gutters.  Disgusting.



I'm so excited they're doing a Despicable Me 2.  I just loved that movie.  

I'm glad I'm not the only one.  Some people are just so lazy it confuses me.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody  

Sorry I've been MIA lately. I got out the computer to do an update this morning but after getting caught up with all the TRs I'm following its now time for church so will return later. 

Some updates on general stuff:

I bought my premium annual pass before the deal stops which I'm very excited about.

I booked my March cruise's extras as soon as I could which was during my trip to OKW but somehow forgot to check in as well. So last night I'm checking on the reservations and see all the check in stuff says incomplete. I was annoyed with myself since apparently I completely forgot and thus didn't get an early arrival time like I wanted. Oh well, flights are so expensive the morning of the cruise I'm thinking of going down a day early but need to check with the boss to see if that's ok with work. I did get everything I wanted. Palo brunch and dinner, parasailing on CC, and an island tour on St. John. 

I decided to cancel the sea lion excursion I booked for January. Since this will be the first time on the Wonder we're just going to enjoy the ship. I'll be back to Nassau in October and will make that excursion a must do. As for the we it will be another mother/daughter trip. No one else in my life shares my enthusiasm for Disney so it looks like she's my trip buddy when it comes to Disney.  We have great fun together and I cherish the quality time. 

I got an iPad mini for Christmas which will be so convenient for trips. I'm absolutely obsessed with it. 

I must get this TR finished before the upcoming cruise, hopefully I can make it happen! 

Have a great day everybody, I'll be back soon


----------



## MEK

Hey Pam - Good to see your after your little hiatus.  Can't believe your cruise is so soon!  Looking forward to your next update!


----------



## dgbg100106

Hmmm. Sounds like work is getting in vibe way of life...  I suffer from that all the time.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Hmmm. Sounds like work is getting in vibe way of life...  I suffer from that all the time.



It's positively dreadful! I have been seriously slacking on my DIS time and when I get back there's so many things I need to read I don't get to my own. It will be finished I promise.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Hey Pam - Good to see your after your little hiatus.  Can't believe your cruise is so soon!  Looking forward to your next update!



I'm so excited for the cruise!!! Time has just been flying by and before I know it days pass before I'm on here again, it's terrible. 

An update will be done today. Now that that's written I must do it!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I'm so excited for the cruise!!! Time has just been flying by and before I know it days pass before I'm on here again, it's terrible.
> *
> An update will be done today. Now that that's written I must do it!*



 at the bold! Good luck! I know what you mean though! I've been struggling with my Destination D report, so many details to cover! I've got to finish that before my trip to WDW. The cruise TR is almost over, I'm a day ahead with writing than I am with posting, so I've got at least two more updates on the burner. 

I still have a day and a half on the DD report and it will be about 10-12 updates!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> at the bold! Good luck! I know what you mean though! I've been struggling with my Destination D report, so many details to cover! I've got to finish that before my trip to WDW. The cruise TR is almost over, I'm a day ahead with writing than I am with posting, so I've got at least two more updates on the burner.
> 
> I still have a day and a half on the DD report and it will be about 10-12 updates!



 you gave me quite a chuckle! I've just been lazing about enjoying catching up with everything. I must must must get a move on. 

So many wonderful details on the DD report. No need to rush and miss any of them.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am glad at this time I do not have a report to write...  I am behind on everything.  plus I miss everyone...


----------



## Pinkocto

I left off with us heading over to HS after a nice relaxing afternoon by the pool.  We probably got there around 5:50 and headed right to TSM.  There weren’t too many people there so I was hopeful.












Unfortunately it was a 45 minute wait and I started to walk away sadly thinking R & M weren’t going to experience it when R asked why don’t we get FPs? Huh? FPs? I didn’t notice the machines were still open.  Well amazingly there were still two machines open and we got tickets for between 8-9 that evening.   Hooray! We then headed around to the Muppets since it was closed the other day.  






They did leave the key, how thoughtful of them! (I love these little touches)





















I liked this one because of the Nehru jacket.  I get such a chuckle in Toy Story 3 when Barbie threatens Ken with the Nehru jacket.






Mary Ellen, I think we took a picture of the same thing.






They loved the show.  The technology could be updated but it’s still really cute and makes me happy.  

After The Muppet Show we started to head towards Star Tours since that’s one of Mom’s favorites but I told them I needed to sit it out since I get woozy.  Well then M said she’d rather sit it out too, so I said to R that he’d need to go with mom alone and he said he wasn’t going he was going to get some food and walked away.  WHAT!!! Firstly, you do not just leave the group in Disney.  Secondly, maybe the rest of us wanted some food, why didn’t he ask us if we wanted to go too.  Thirdly, if he was hungry why didn’t he get some appetizers in the CL before we left the resort?  I got really mad really quickly.  Mom said he was just going to get some popcorn since he didn’t get any the night before at MK.  Well he didn’t say he was going for popcorn he said he was going for food.  I thought he was going for a meal.  My blood pressure went sky high.  

Well Star Tours was quickly forgotten and Mom and M started looking at a little stand with souvenirs.  I went and sat on a bench and waited for everybody.  About ten minutes later R showed up again with no popcorn or food.  He said he couldn’t find a popcorn stand.  Ok, so if he really wanted popcorn why didn’t he ask me where the nearest stand was?  I have an app that shows all the parks including all the food areas, and yes I did tell him that many times.  He also said that the Indiana Jones store was closed so he couldn’t get the whip he wanted the other day.  What is this wandering around alone?  Then he and mom walked away together and left M at the souvenir stand.  I felt like I was in the twilight zone.  Of course I waited for her and as it turns out she had found the whip he wanted and was buying it for him.  And then when we caught up with Mom and R he stops for a smoke break.  At this point I just keep walking I was so annoyed.  The least he could do was smoke when he was off gallivanting alone.  

When they caught up with me mom saw a popcorn cart a little bit away and told R.  Well suddenly he didn’t want popcorn anymore.  Mom said she was going to get him some.  No he didn’t want any.  You guys can picture this I hope.  Little kid is now arguing with his mommy.  Well she goes off to get popcorn and he goes off alone.  Both leaving M and I just standing there open mouthed and confused.  We waited for mom for a while.  Apparently a new batch of popcorn was being made.  She came with two boxes of popcorn.  I suspiciously thought that she probably used her KTTW card that I was paying for.  Usually she is free to buy anything and everything she wants, but not for things that R was being really annoying about.  I didn’t ask at the time but did see the charge on the receipt after the trip.  Oh well.  M was pretty speechless the whole time we were waiting for mom.  If it was my husband I’d be embarrassed by his childish behavior but she didn’t say anything, just let me rant and rave about how selfish he was being.  We caught up with him at the bottom of Sunset Boulevard where he did not apologize.  He did however take and devour the popcorn mom had gotten him.  I guess we all just decided not to talk about it and headed off to RnRC.  It was a 20 minute wait which seemed like ages since we had been so lucky in the wait department but we managed to be patient.  They absolutely LOVED it!  This is the one and only group picture I have of us the whole trip.  I liked this one even better than the one at Splash Mountain so didn’t need to go over to MK and get it.  






You can partly see that R was holding onto the front of the car in terror.  The CM who sold me the picture said she’s never seen someone do that which gave her quite the laugh.  

Terrible night pictures with the phone but proof of the night’s events.











Then it was off to ToT which was a walk on.  M said she was even more scared this second time since she knew what to expect.  It’s one of my all time favorites.  

Then it was time to redeem our TSM FPs so we headed that way. Ironically it was a walk on anyway.  Everyone loved it like I expected.  It was 8:40 and still a walk on so I said let’s go again but R’s arm was hurting him.  Oh my goodness.  TSM a walk on and you don’t want to do it!  In retrospect I should have gone alone but this was a family trip and I wanted to stay with the family so gave them the choice of what to do.  We could head over to Star Tours for mom or just head out.  R suggested we beat the crowds since the park closed at  9:00 so that’s what we did.  






I really wanted to go to DTD to grab some dinner but the only bus that I could see was ‘Hotels in the DTD area’ and I wasn’t sure where that would drop off so we just headed back home.  We decided to rent movies again and we got National Treasure a 2nd time so we could finish it and R & M got Brothers Grimm.  Up to the CL for some desserts.  No pictures because I forgot my camera which was fine because they were the same ones as the night before.  Then I headed down to the Mara to get a flatbread and fries for dinner.  Again no picture.  Not sure what happened.  We had a nice relaxing evening finishing up the movie and eating dinner.  I also caught up in my journal before going to sleep around 11:30.  

I think that was the last big drama of the trip, thank goodness.  I’m also glad we had two rooms far away from each other.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I am glad at this time I do not have a report to write...  I am behind on everything.  plus I miss everyone...



  Are you still out of town? How was Christmas with the family?


----------



## Leshaface

Agh!   I truly hope that was the last of the drama!  There is really nothing worse than not getting along with family during a family vacation.  It's uncomfortable and irritating.

I can't believe you're already leaving for your cruise in 24 days!  Super stinkin' jealous!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Agh!   I truly hope that was the last of the drama!  There is really nothing worse than not getting along with family during a family vacation.  It's uncomfortable and irritating.
> 
> I can't believe you're already leaving for your cruise in 24 days!  Super stinkin' jealous!
> 
> Happy New Year!



It was just so ridiculous I couldn't understand it.  At one point he commented the he wished he had stayed home since he feet still hurt.  Well I wish he had stayed home too.  

I'm so excited about the cruise.  I'm getting a little sad it's a short one, but I keep reminding myself the only reason I'm sneaking this in is because it's over the weekend and only taking one day off work.  

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Are you still out of town? How was Christmas with the family?



No I am home now, but I am so behind on everything, and can't seem to catch up...


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Happy New Year everybody!



Happy new year, may 2013 be better than all the rest....


----------



## dolphingirl47

That was a stroke of luck that Fastpasses for TSM were still available. I have to admit that I could not have resisted that ride being walk on. I am sorry about all the drama and confusion.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Happy NY's Pam!

No wonder you waited so long to write that update.  Your brother?    I just get the feeling he really didn't want to be there and as a result his planning was so poor.

Thank goodness RnR put a smile on everyone's face.  And that picture of the RnR building turned out great!

Happy to see you updating again.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> No I am home now, but I am so behind on everything, and can't seem to catch up...



I'm sorry, I hope things slow down soon.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That was a stroke of luck that Fastpasses for TSM were still available. I have to admit that I could not have resisted that ride being walk on. I am sorry about all the drama and confusion.
> 
> Corinna



I couldn't believe our luck that there were still FPs. I'm so glad R saw them. 

I think one of the biggest things is that I'm a communicator and R is not. We would always discuss the next step as a group and then he went and upset the smoothness of things. Funny thing is whenever I talk with them they say how much they loved the trip and can't wait to go back. So I'm wondering if he even realized I was mad.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Happy NY's Pam!
> 
> No wonder you waited so long to write that update.  Your brother?    I just get the feeling he really didn't want to be there and as a result his planning was so poor.
> 
> Thank goodness RnR put a smile on everyone's face.  And that picture of the RnR building turned out great!
> 
> Happy to see you updating again.



You are so right. Whenever an update contained one of the not so pleasant events I took ages to write about it. I don't think he knows himself enough to stay behind when he should. I'm glad we got some great rides in despite the drama but I really could have done without it. 

I'll get another one in today. I really want to get his finished before the next trip. I can't remember any more drama so it should be smooth sailing from here. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry, I hope things slow down soon.



I hope so too....


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I couldn't believe our luck that there were still FPs. I'm so glad R saw them.
> 
> I think one of the biggest things is that I'm a communicator and R is not. We would always discuss the next step as a group and then he went and upset the smoothness of things. Funny thing is whenever I talk with them they say how much they loved the trip and can't wait to go back. So I'm wondering if he even realized I was mad.



It sounds like he was only concerned with his own, so maybe he never noticed...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I hope so too....


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> It sounds like he was only concerned with his own, so maybe he never noticed...



I'm sure that's correct. And while I'm not surprised it still makes me sad.


----------



## hstrickland

Hi there!! Happy New Year!! It's been almost 4 weeks since I've been on the Disboards  Crazy around here! Yesterday I started getting caught up with some of the TRs. 




Pinkocto said:


> I was able to book BCV at the seven month mark for my June trip.  I had AKV-Savannah view booked as a back up since I really wasn't holding my breath that I could get BCV but I was able to snag it.  Very excited to stay at an Epcot resort, and to try out SAB. I also decided to add a day to the beginning of the trip so will fly in late that night instead of early in the morning like I planned.



Not sure if I commented on this or not but it sparked my interest when I saw BCV. We've never stayed at an EP resort...I always book one then change it because I get cold feet Right now we're going to be at BWV, but BCV is my second choice simply because of SAB. And I think adding a day to your trip is perfect!! Bill gets irritated with me because my mom and I always add a day...maybe two...or three BCV will be a nice change of pace for yall.





Pinkocto said:


> I bought my premium annual pass before the deal stops which I'm very excited about.
> 
> I booked my March cruise's extras as soon as I could which was during my trip to OKW but somehow forgot to check in as well. So last night I'm checking on the reservations and see all the check in stuff says incomplete. I was annoyed with myself since apparently I completely forgot and thus didn't get an early arrival time like I wanted. Oh well, flights are so expensive the morning of the cruise I'm thinking of going down a day early but need to check with the boss to see if that's ok with work. I did get everything I wanted. Palo brunch and dinner, parasailing on CC, and an island tour on St. John.
> 
> I decided to cancel the sea lion excursion I booked for January. Since this will be the first time on the Wonder we're just going to enjoy the ship. I'll be back to Nassau in October and will make that excursion a must do. As for the we it will be another mother/daughter trip. No one else in my life shares my enthusiasm for Disney so it looks like she's my trip buddy when it comes to Disney.  We have great fun together and I cherish the quality time.
> 
> I got an iPad mini for Christmas which will be so convenient for trips. I'm absolutely obsessed with it.
> 
> I must get this TR finished before the upcoming cruise, hopefully I can make it happen!
> 
> Have a great day everybody, I'll be back soon



All of the above sounds wonderful!!...well except for your minor glitch in reservations. Glad your mom enjoys Disney as much as you My parents did the parasailing on CC and LOVED it!!! Wish I had done it, too.

Sorry to hear your brother had some issues, but at least he got his popcorn The crowds still look ridiculously slim...which is great for yall. I could easily deal with the heat if there was little wait times for rides. And having a day to relax by the pool is a must do...JMO  We usually do the same thing. The deluxe resorts have so much to offer...it's a shame not to take advantage of everything.

Yall have a great New Year's Day!
Heather


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sure that's correct. And while I'm not surprised it still makes me sad.



I understand and I hate it for you...  

Hopefully as he matures (you know men are always late to the party) it will get better.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 5, Epcot Day:  

We woke up around 8:40 and headed out to the CL.  We couldnt quite figure out the espresso machine even though there's perfectly good directions posted to it and I had made it work previously... The very nice Robbie helped us.  He was as pleasant as could be and always had a smile to share whenever we saw him.  We took some breakfast down to the pool utilizing our very nifty cooler we received at the beginning of the trip.  

The pool at Jambo House is my favorite on property so far.  I just love the lush foliage everywhere.











Looks like a balloon snuck its way in.






We enjoyed the pool for a few hours and when noon came around and no word from R & M I started to get antsy.  We decided to head off to Epcot without them and texted them to call when they woke up.  We got to the park between 1-1:30 and went straight to Soarin to get FPs.  Our plan was for R & M to use them when they showed up.  After that we enjoyed a nice ride on LWTL which was a walk on and then headed outside to wait for them.   

We enjoyed some snacks mom had brought from the CL and luxuriated in the sun.  R & M had to wait ages for an Epcot bus and made it there around 2:15.  They didnt want to use the FPs we got but wanted to go on the ride together so we had them get FPs as well and the time they overlapped was 3:20.  So we had a little time to kill and went on LWTL again.  Everyone enjoyed it.  We still had some time to kill and we were all hungry so went to Sunshine Seasons.  

Mom and I got the beet salad to split which was scrumptious.






And I had heard such good things about the strawberry shortcake I wanted to try it for myself.  I have to admit I was a bit disappointed.  It was a little dry.






R had a turkey sandwich and M had a chicken Caesar salad.  I missed getting pictures and they didnt remind me for once.  M enjoyed her salad.  R felt like the bread on his sandwich was too thick.

Sorry this is grainy but I was trying to be inconspicuous with my phone instead of the big camera.  At first I thought he was wearing a strange shirt until I realized they were gorgeous tattoos.  






 Off to Soarin to use our FPs.  We still had a 15 minute wait inside, but that was better than a 50 minute standby wait.  They loved it as expected.  

Off to the World Showcase for some exploration.  We skipped the movie in Canada.  I think the timing was a bit off.  Off to England where the three of them took some pictures in the photo booths.  I went off for some fish and chips since the salad earlier was just not enough.  






Mom came and found me and got some chips of her own.  We sat in the little area behind the fish and chips shop where R & M found us.  They had stopped for some beers at the pub.  

We had a little relaxing break.  Not like wed been over exerting ourselves already.  I guess we were just in a slow mode that day.  The ducks and birds in that area had gotten quite used to getting treats from the tourists.  This duck was quite mad mom didnt share her chips with him and proceeded to press his foot against hers in protest.  I wish wish wish I had gotten a picture of that.  This was just afterwards.






These people were not helping the situation.






After a lovely little break we headed to France.  We just missed the show so we went to the bakery for some goodies.  

Mom had a crème brulee which she declared was one of the best shes ever had.






I had a chocolate mousse which was delicious but put me in sugar overload.






M also had a chocolate mousse and a coffee slushie.  R had a strawberry slushie.  As we were enjoying our treats a CM named Mark came by for a chat.  He was very nice but had such a lisp we all had a bit of trouble understanding him.  We did however all hear him tell M that if R didnt treat her good she could always go off with him.  Oh my.  Where was Mark yesterday?  All in good fun but it was a taxing conversation since he was so hard to understand.  We graciously made our exit by saying we needed to go see the movie and headed around the corner.  Unfortunately we missed the next one so had to wait again.  Everyone enjoyed the movie when we finally made it in.  

When we came out it was raining cats and dogs.  Thankfully R & M had the foresight to bring us all ponchos. I am so glad they thought to not only bring some for them but for us also.  We traipsed off in the rain and stopped in Morocco.   Mom, M, & I went directly to the shops and R went for a strawberry daiquiri. He said it was one of the best hes ever had.  The CM seemed glad to have a customer and made it extra delicious.  I found a lovely silver bracelet and mom found some incense.  

It stopped raining as hard when we left the shop.  Mary Ellen had given such a raving review of the lamb burger that I told R & M about them.  Of course they had to try them and said they were absolutely delicious. 






This is a terrible picture but you can see where we went next.  Across the way there was a little Adornment museum of clothing and jewelry.  The whole time I was in there I thought I needed to take pictures for you guys but totally failed my apologies.  It was well laid out with some great items, definitely worth checking out.  






Then off to Japan to continue our adventure.  Mom wanted to show R & M the koi pond so I went to get a  strawberry shaved ice with sweet milk on top.  Absolutely delicious!  






Then we all went into the shop to peruse the goods.  I found some lovely things to add to my Ponyo collection.  If you havent seen that movie its wonderful.  Back out into the rain and we headed to Italy.  R & M first stopped for some saki before leaving.  They all stopped in Italy but I needed a bathroom and the closest one was in Germany so I headed that way.  A CM had just wiped off some benches so I took a nice rest and waited for everybody.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> It sounds like he was only concerned with his own, so maybe he never noticed...





At least you were able to find some good times inbetween the drama. He probably behaves like that all the time and doesn't even notice that it effects others, much less how.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Hi there!! Happy New Year!! It's been almost 4 weeks since I've been on the Disboards  Crazy around here! Yesterday I started getting caught up with some of the TRs.



Hi Heather!  4 weeks, whew!  I hate when real life gets in the way of Disney   Being away a few days and I'm way behind.  




hstrickland said:


> Not sure if I commented on this or not but it sparked my interest when I saw BCV. We've never stayed at an EP resort...I always book one then change it because I get cold feet Right now we're going to be at BWV, but BCV is my second choice simply because of SAB. And I think adding a day to your trip is perfect!! Bill gets irritated with me because my mom and I always add a day...maybe two...or three BCV will be a nice change of pace for yall.



Now how can Bill get irritated with extra vacation?  I'm really excited about BCV.  My very first resort when I was 6 was BC and I have fabulous memories of the place. Of course I can't wait to see SAB.  I think that trip will be about Epcot, waterparks, and SAB.  Hopefully I'll get some mini golfing in too.  From what I've seen of BWV it is absolutely gorgeous.  I don't think you'll be disappointed with either one.  



hstrickland said:


> All of the above sounds wonderful!!...well except for your minor glitch in reservations. Glad your mom enjoys Disney as much as you My parents did the parasailing on CC and LOVED it!!! Wish I had done it, too.



Well it ended up working out.  I finally found a flight for $115 but it goes down the day before the cruise.  So I 'had' to add another day to that trip as well.  Oh the hardship of it all   I booked VWL for that night.  

I have offered my friends free trips if they ever want to join me but most have families and none have the zealousness about Disney that I do.  As long as mom wants to go she's welcome.  I'm really enjoying the memories we're making.  

This just means you have to take another cruise so you can go parasailing!  It was so amazing. I had an indescribable peacefulness up there.  



hstrickland said:


> Sorry to hear your brother had some issues, but at least he got his popcorn The crowds still look ridiculously slim...which is great for yall. I could easily deal with the heat if there was little wait times for rides. And having a day to relax by the pool is a must do...JMO  We usually do the same thing. The deluxe resorts have so much to offer...it's a shame not to take advantage of everything.



It was just too much.  He was so rude about the whole thing.  

Definitely worth the heat for those slim crowds.  It was so fabulous.  

That whole day was going to be a pool day but since we had done everything at MK the day before R & M had an extra day of tickets to use up.  I figured why not just go back to HS and see what they had missed.  Probably should have just let them rest and tried another day.  

I agree, the deluxes have so much to do.  I feel like I don't give the resorts their due time. 



hstrickland said:


> Yall have a great New Year's Day!
> Heather



Happy New Year!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I understand and I hate it for you...
> 
> Hopefully as he matures (you know men are always late to the party) it will get better.



Well hopefully that happens one day.  He'll be 28 in April.  When these things happen I'm just sad for M.  I can't imagine being married to someone like him.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> :: yes::
> 
> At least you were able to find some good times inbetween the drama. He probably behaves like that all the time and doesn't even notice that it effects others, much less how.



Thankfully time is softening the unpleasantness.  Just rereading the journal and writing it here is reliving the situation.

I had asked them to watch Conner for me while gone in December and they were so sad they couldn't go too.  So I'm sure he has no idea how he affects people.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Well hopefully that happens one day.  He'll be 28 in April.  When these things happen I'm just sad for M.  I can't imagine being married to someone like him.



My Brother is 34 and he is not there yet...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> My Brother is 34 and he is not there yet...



Oh no.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no.



sad but true....  I hope one of these days he stops asking me for money!


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounded like a much better day. I am glad that you got to ride Soarin together and all the treats looked and sounded delicious.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> sad but true....  I hope one of these days he stops asking me for money!



R went through that as well. A very frustrating phase to say the least.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounded like a much better day. I am glad that you got to ride Soarin together and all the treats looked and sounded delicious.
> 
> Corinna



It definitely was. Halfway through the trip and a turning point for sure. They found out they could figure out the buses on their own which led to more independence on their part. 

It seemed like we were constantly eating that day, it was great!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh no about the strawberry shortcake!  I had read good things about it too, so when we went to SS, I got it and it was marvelous!  Very moist and delicious.  Maybe it was an off day 

I had thought about your mom when I saw the beet salad on the menu 

I don't think i've ever seen that slushie with sweet milk on top!  But it looks really good!  Does it only come in one flavor?

I've been meaning to watch Ponyo, so i'm glad you mentioned it.  I haven't heard much about the movie, so now i'm anxious to see it.


----------



## Pinkocto

It must have been an off day because everyone raves about it.

That salad is so good. We both love beets. I pick them in the summer at a 'pick your own' farm. They have a beet salad at Jiko which is fabulous as well. 

Oh no, there's a few other favors. Orange, cherry, and melon I'm pretty sure. I think the sweet milk is just condensed milk but boy is it good. It's a little stand to the left of the temple in Japan. Never would have even noticed it except someone on here had one in their TR. 

Ponyo is a must watch, it's wonderful. A twist on the little mermaid story.


----------



## hstrickland

A ballon?!!! What in the world? I'm super surprised that a cast memeber didn't take it away. I think I read somewhere that if you bring one back, the CMs will keep it at the desk area...or something like that. 

Glad to read that there was no drama with your family And getting FPs for Soarin in mid afternoon is unbelievable!! Love that ride!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Well everyone, my little traveling heart is broken. My boss is going through this years vacation requests and denied my June dates. That was my BCV trip.  someone else requested those dates first and it's first come first serve. 

I didn't remember doing it but I had put a second request for the weekend before which she approved. Of course I didn't book anything for those dates so I'm now in a quandary. I've already canceled the BCV which made me very sad. I'm trying to decide if I should just stay home with Conner or try to go down. This trip was booked with banked points so I have to use them or lose them. Everything is available except BCV and BWV. 1BRs are available but I'd have to borrow some points which I'm not crazy about. VWL are exactly the points I have but is so far from the waterparks I think it would be inconvenient. Or I could break it up into two weekends, taking one in late July. The problem with that is that they would be super short trips. One four days and one three days.  I need some input. I keep going to the website and almost booking something but then don't. 

One good thing is that she approved my whole March trip which is now 12 days since I added one to the beginning. Instead of flights for $307 I found some with AirTran for $115. I already booked VWL for that night.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh course now when I go look VWL is no longer available for the full time.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Sorry to hear that you are having vaca woes!  Hopefully everything will work out in the end.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having vaca woes!  Hopefully everything will work out in the end.




Thank you 

I feel a little like a spoiled brat complaining since I have so many things in the works but I'm still disappointed. Getting closer to a solution but not quite there yet.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am sad to read your troubles with the vacation...

I have been trying to get David to do some small trips, so we can relax, and just hang out.  I think a 4 or 3 would be great for that,  I would not try to do all the parks for a three day, but would do CL and be lazy and visit resort and do a spa day.  So I guess it is up to y ou and what y ou want out of your time there.


----------



## franandaj

I would at least try and waitlist for the resorts that you want.  If you don't need to book the airfare right away you never know what might come up for that week in June.

I don't remember your exact dates or the ones that got approved, but if it's during Gay Days, you could probably have a lot variance with availability (no offense guys if you're out there, but you know how changy spur of the moment you can be!    said with love  :flower3)

You can always make the decision later and stay home with Conner, but it doesn't cost to make reservations as long as you cancel 30 days in advance.  Heck I just booked a Grand Villa for one night for our band weekend at DL in November!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that your leave for June was not approved, but I am glad that everything else was approved and that you got a bargain on your flights. 

Corinan


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it. As of now I've shortened it to a 4 day vacation instead of the six I have off and booked a standard 1BR at Jambo House which happened to be the exact points I had to use. This way I'll have a day on each end to spend with Conner and still use up the points. After some thinking I didn't want to split it into two trips because who knows if those dates would be approved. That trip will be 5/31-6/3, not sure how that corresponds with Gay Days. 

Today I got the second half of the years requests and I'm going to have to cancel the October cruise and my September trip to DL will now be the first week instead of the second. I thought I was safe putting in all my requests last August 16...  Thankfully DVC is so flexible with bookings, and I can still change things if I want to. 

I think I'm ok with the cruise. I was really excited about the itinerary but it was a little pricey, $1650 for 5 days and the January one I'm thinking of moving it to is $1027 for 5 days so that's a big savings. 

So Alison, my official DL dates will be 9/3-9/9. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Well everyone, my little traveling heart is broken. My boss is going through this years vacation requests and denied my June dates. That was my BCV trip.  someone else requested those dates first and it's first come first serve.
> 
> I didn't remember doing it but I had put a second request for the weekend before which she approved. Of course I didn't book anything for those dates so I'm now in a quandary. I've already canceled the BCV which made me very sad. I'm trying to decide if I should just stay home with Conner or try to go down. This trip was booked with banked points so I have to use them or lose them. Everything is available except BCV and BWV. 1BRs are available but I'd have to borrow some points which I'm not crazy about. VWL are exactly the points I have but is so far from the waterparks I think it would be inconvenient. Or I could break it up into two weekends, taking one in late July. The problem with that is that they would be super short trips. One four days and one three days.  I need some input. I keep going to the website and almost booking something but then don't.
> 
> One good thing is that she approved my whole March trip which is now 12 days since I added one to the beginning. Instead of flights for $307 I found some with AirTran for $115. I already booked VWL for that night.





Pinkocto said:


> Oh course now when I go look VWL is no longer available for the full time.





Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it. As of now I've shortened it to a 4 day vacation instead of the six I have off and booked a standard 1BR at Jambo House which happened to be the exact points I had to use. This way I'll have a day on each end to spend with Conner and still use up the points. After some thinking I didn't want to split it into two trips because who knows if those dates would be approved. That trip will be 5/31-6/3, not sure how that corresponds with Gay Days.
> 
> Today I got the second half of the years requests and I'm going to have to cancel the October cruise and my September trip to DL will now be the first week instead of the second. I thought I was safe putting in all my requests last August 16...  Thankfully DVC is so flexible with bookings, and I can still change things if I want to.
> 
> I think I'm ok with the cruise. I was really excited about the itinerary but it was a little pricey, $1650 for 5 days and the January one I'm thinking of moving it to is $1027 for 5 days so that's a big savings.
> 
> So Alison, my official DL dates will be 9/3-9/9.
> 
> Thanks for listening



Ugh, so sorry about all the disappointment.  

Okay, I don't think i've heard of Conner? BF?

So will you not be doing any cruises later this year?  But yay for Disneyland!   Will you be doing DLR solo or with your mom?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you have so much trouble getting your vacation time confirmed at the moment. I am glad that you get to go to AKL and that Disneyland is still on.

Corinna


----------



## PNO4TE

Pam - I am glad you got all your vacations worked out.  I know that now that is complete the anticipation of those trips will outweigh the disappointment of the ones that could have been.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Ugh, so sorry about all the disappointment.
> 
> Okay, I don't think i've heard of Conner? BF?
> 
> So will you not be doing any cruises later this year?  But yay for Disneyland!   Will you be doing DLR solo or with your mom?



No BF right now. Conner's my lovey dog 






My DL trip I'll be solo and so looking forward to it. There's something so nice about having no one to please but yourself  hopefully we can get together while I'm out there. 

No cruises for this year after March but I'm 95% decided to do a B2B next January for 10 days.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you have so much trouble getting your vacation time confirmed at the moment. I am glad that you get to go to AKL and that Disneyland is still on.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you. I thought there would be no problem since I put my requests in so early. I'm back in planning mode. 

The sad thing about DL is that I'll be missing the Halloween party. Hopefully all the decorations will be up though. 

Jambo House is my favorite so another trip there will be lovely. I was just really looking forward to BCV. That's back on the list.


----------



## Pinkocto

PNO4TE said:


> Pam - I am glad you got all your vacations worked out.  I know that now that is complete the anticipation of those trips will outweigh the disappointment of the ones that could have been.



You are so right. Now that I've done all the rejuggling I'm looking forward to what is ahead.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> You are so right. Now that I've done all the rejuggling I'm looking forward to what is ahead.


----------



## Pinkocto

Continuing with Day 5 at Epcot

I left off with me relaxing on a bench in Germany waiting for everyone to catch up.  R & M were still back in Italy looking at the masks in one of the shops and mom was looking at the miniature train.  Right when mom found me it started raining hard again so we found refuge in Karamel Kuche.  

She got one of these which is one of her repeat purchases at WDW she loves them so much.






And I got one of these which I wont get again because it had pecans or walnuts in it that I dont care for.






R & M found us and M got a giant chocolate covered rice crispy bar which she loved.   

It was around 8:00 at this point and we started to head out of the park. Our plan was to stay for extra magic hours but we just werent up for it.  We did stop in China to look at the Emperors Tomb display which is always fascinating.  Then we stopped in Norway and explored the little church.  I had no idea you could go inside but there is a little exhibit in there.  We had a leisurely stroll out of the park and were back to the resort by 9:30.  

We stopped for some movies again and then up to the CL to grab some desserts.  These were the only two new ones that night.  They still had the cookies, brownies, and rice crispy treats.  

This was just ok for me but mom loved it.  











And this one didnt have that much flavor.











After picking up desserts I went down to the Mara to get us another flatbread and fries.  I was getting tired of the place by that point but it was always delicious.  We didnt make it through the movie, National Treasure 2, and I did not get caught up in the journal that night.  

It was a very nice relaxing day.  No drama and I was surprised how much R & M enjoyed Epcot.  They wanted to see the countries we missed so the plan was to go back the next day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 6 - Return to Epcot

This morning was a little different than previous ones.  Mom woke up before me and went down to the pool alone and let me sleep in.  That was very nice.  I got up around 10 and quickly went out to the CL to grab some breakfast before they closed up.  I used the cooler again and took everything down to the pool and found mom where she was reading and enjoying the sun.  I have to admit all the pool time was just heavenly.  It was a scorcher so when I finished catching up in my journal I went in the pool.  Ahhhh, how fabulous that was!  It was a bit breezy so I didnt stay in the water long and then enjoyed the sun for a while.  At some point I went up to the CL to get us some drinks.  That was so nice instead of having to buy some all the time.  R found us around 2:30 and M joined us a little later.  We relaxed a little longer and headed off to Epcot around 3:30.  

When we got to Epcot we went straight to the Nemo ride which they thought was cute.  We really wanted to see the aquariums so stayed and enjoyed those for a while.  I had never seen the manatees so active; they had just been fed and were zealously eating their lettuce.  






We tore ourselves away from the manatees and went to the little exhibits around the corner. 
















I managed to leave the big camera behind today so only had the phone, sorry for the lack of pictures today.  

Not that many people at all which was fabulous.






R had to stop for a pretzel, he was starving  Of course he did not take advantage of the FREE snacks in the CL before we left.  

Then we headed to












We had a bit of a wait before the next show but it was nice to be in the air conditioning.  I absolutely love this attraction and always fight back the tears when people start clapping for Michael.  Everyone else also enjoyed it.  

Figment is right next door and was a walk on so we couldnt resist.  We all enjoyed that a well.  Then off to Mexico to finish our tour around the World Showcase.  

We stopped at La Cantina de San Angel for some food where mom and I shared some absolutely delicious cheese empanadas.






But it seemed that R & M needed a bit more sustenance.











After eating we headed inside the Mexico Pavilion and explored a bit.  We went on the 3 Caballeros ride which was pretty cute and then M wanted to do a little shopping.  After she found something for her sister we headed over to Norway to ride Maelstrom.  This was at the top of Rs list for the trip so we had to do it.  He loved it as much as he remembered which was cute.  M had never been on it so R and mom were giving her a hard time about huge drops as high as Splash Mountain.  They couldnt help themselves.  

We explored the gift shop for a little bit and then decided that we had done everything we wanted to in Epcot so headed out.  






I had wanted to go to DTD for a few nights but kept being thwarted by sleepy heads.  Tonight they finally agreed to go with me so we grabbed a SSR bus which happened to be waiting when we got to the bus stop.  I think there was only one other family on the bus who also needed to go to the Springs so we bypassed all the other stops at SSR and went straight to the boat when we got there.  We had to wait about twenty minutes for a boat but it was a very nice evening.  Problem was people were starting to get sleepy and a little grouchy.  

There were tons of people at DTD and we suddenly realized it was Saturday night.  We didnt stop in any of the shops because mom was complaining she was tired.  I had wanted to try WPE or EoS so we decided to do WPE that night.  We got our food to go because R & M were also getting quite tired and didnt want to eat there.  We got back to the resort at 11:20 which meant quite a late dinner.  

Mom had gotten a beet salad which she said was marvelous






I got the macaroni and cheese which was just ok.  I had to heat it up so it probably was better when fresh.






We shared the 4 cheese pizza which was fabulous






And mom also got a crème brulee which she enjoyed but stated that the one in France was much better.






I had brought the Hunger Games which we watched while eating.  I fell asleep around 1:00 and even though mom was tired earlier she managed to stay up and finished the movie.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Day 6 - Return to Epcot
> 
> This morning was a little different than previous ones.  Mom woke up before me and went down to the pool alone and let me sleep in.  That was very nice.  I got up around 10 and quickly went out to the CL to grab some breakfast before they closed up.  I used the cooler again and took everything down to the pool and found mom where she was reading and enjoying the sun.  I have to admit all the pool time was just heavenly.  It was a scorcher so when I finished catching up in my journal I went in the pool.  Ahhhh, how fabulous that was!  It was a bit breezy so I didnt stay in the water long and then enjoyed the sun for a while.  At some point I went up to the CL to get us some drinks.  That was so nice instead of having to buy some all the time.  R found us around 2:30 and M joined us a little later.  We relaxed a little longer and headed off to Epcot around 3:30.
> 
> When we got to Epcot we went straight to the Nemo ride which they thought was cute.  We really wanted to see the aquariums so stayed and enjoyed those for a while.  I had never seen the manatees so active; they had just been fed and were zealously eating their lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tore ourselves away from the manatees and went to the little exhibits around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to leave the big camera behind today so only had the phone, sorry for the lack of pictures today.
> 
> Not that many people at all which was fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R had to stop for a pretzel, he was starving  Of course he did not take advantage of the FREE snacks in the CL before we left.
> 
> Then we headed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a bit of a wait before the next show but it was nice to be in the air conditioning.  I absolutely love this attraction and always fight back the tears when people start clapping for Michael.  Everyone else also enjoyed it.
> 
> Figment is right next door and was a walk on so we couldnt resist.  We all enjoyed that a well.  Then off to Mexico to finish our tour around the World Showcase.
> 
> We stopped at La Cantina de San Angel for some food where mom and I shared some absolutely delicious cheese empanadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it seemed that R & M needed a bit more sustenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After eating we headed inside the Mexico Pavilion and explored a bit.  We went on the 3 Caballeros ride which was pretty cute and then M wanted to do a little shopping.  After she found something for her sister we headed over to Norway to ride Maelstrom.  This was at the top of Rs list for the trip so we had to do it.  He loved it as much as he remembered which was cute.  M had never been on it so R and mom were giving her a hard time about huge drops as high as Splash Mountain.  They couldnt help themselves.
> 
> We explored the gift shop for a little bit and then decided that we had done everything we wanted to in Epcot so headed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had wanted to go to DTD for a few nights but kept being thwarted by sleepy heads.  Tonight they finally agreed to go with me so we grabbed a SSR bus which happened to be waiting when we got to the bus stop.  I think there was only one other family on the bus who also needed to go to the Springs so we bypassed all the other stops at SSR and went straight to the boat when we got there.  We had to wait about twenty minutes for a boat but it was a very nice evening.  Problem was people were starting to get sleepy and a little grouchy.
> 
> There were tons of people at DTD and we suddenly realized it was Saturday night.  We didnt stop in any of the shops because mom was complaining she was tired.  I had wanted to try WPE or EoS so we decided to do WPE that night.  We got our food to go because R & M were also getting quite tired and didnt want to eat there.  We got back to the resort at 11:20 which meant quite a late dinner.
> 
> Mom had gotten a beet salad which she said was marvelous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the macaroni and cheese which was just ok.  I had to heat it up so it probably was better when fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shared the 4 cheese pizza which was fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mom also got a crème brulee which she enjoyed but stated that the one in France was much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had brought the Hunger Games which we watched while eating.  I fell asleep around 1:00 and even though mom was tired earlier she managed to stay up and finished the movie.



Looks like you all had fun...

And you got some rest that you needed,


----------



## podsnel

I am playing catch up- and actually, I am re-reading some of it, because I can't really remember where I left off-

Anyway, in case someone else hasn't told you, the double doors at the end of the hall are Grand Villas- we stayed in one all the way at the end this past November, it was spectacular! There are actually 3 doors into the GV- the 2 you took a pic of, and one to the right.  It is the entire end of the hallway. We LOVED it.

I love all your AKV pics- such a beautiful resort- can't wait to go again in May.


----------



## Leshaface

I knew about your gorgeous dog but didn't know his name.  He's so beautiful!  I know I talked about your dog a long time ago and had told you that we've always wanted one, but not sure if they do okay in the heat  otherwise we would already have one.

If you're up for a little bit of company, please let me know and I can perhaps meet up with you at DL?  Just let me know.  You're probably going to meet up with Alison too.  She's fun!

Gotta admit, i'm really jealous of your relaxing pool days.  It seems that there is never time for us to do pool time.  I think you're able to do pool days more because you go way more often then us.  At the rate we're going, we're only getting to WDW every 2 years, and we'd rather be touring the parks.  One day, i'm just going to add an extra day onto our trip and make it strictly for the pool. 

  Poor M!  Hope she didn't get too nervous on Maelstrom!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> That trip will be 5/31-6/3, not sure how that corresponds with Gay Days.
> 
> I think I'm ok with the cruise. I was really excited about the itinerary but it was a little pricey, $1650 for 5 days and the January one I'm thinking of moving it to is $1027 for 5 days so that's a big savings.
> 
> So Alison, my official DL dates will be 9/3-9/9.
> 
> Thanks for listening



Gay Days is May 28th - June 3rd, not that it's a big thing, but everyone focuses on a specific park on a certain day.  If you want to avoid crowds, better to go to one of the other parks that day.

Is that for one person or two?  That fare does seem really pricey for October.  The January one is more in line with what we are getting for our six day cruise per person.

I just checked studio availability and so far, there are still studios available.  You might consider "walking" your vacation just in case.  I plan on being around then.  I will have been out to hopefully meet Ellen the week before.  Sounds like a fun DL month!  The Expo is less than a month before you come out too!  



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, so sorry about all the disappointment.
> 
> Okay, I don't think i've heard of Conner? BF?



I cracked up when I read this!   



Pinkocto said:


> No BF right now. Conner's my lovey dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DL trip I'll be solo and so looking forward to it. There's something so nice about having no one to please but yourself  hopefully we can get together while I'm out there.
> 
> No cruises for this year after March but I'm 95% decided to do a B2B next January for 10 days.



And what a cutie he is!



Leshaface said:


> I knew about your gorgeous dog but didn't know his name.  He's so beautiful!  I know I talked about your dog a long time ago and had told you that we've always wanted one, but not sure if they do okay in the heat  otherwise we would already have one.
> 
> If you're up for a little bit of company, please let me know and I can perhaps meet up with you at DL?  Just let me know.  *You're probably going to meet up with Alison too.  She's fun!*



 at the bold!

We should all get together!  Maybe you can sneak down for a couple days for a little all girls break!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thank you. I thought there would be no problem since I put my requests in so early. I'm back in planning mode.
> 
> The sad thing about DL is that I'll be missing the Halloween party. Hopefully all the decorations will be up though.
> 
> Jambo House is my favorite so another trip there will be lovely. I was just really looking forward to BCV. That's back on the list.



I think the official Halloween season may start just after you leave. If I remember correctly it started September 14th in 2011 and September 12th in 2012. Still, they start putting up decorations before that.

This sounded like another really nice day and a very relaxing day at that.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Looks like you all had fun...
> 
> And you got some rest that you needed,



It was a fun day. It really seemed that we had a turning point halfway through. And it was really nice to sleep in, that's one of my favorite things about vacation and it does not usually happen on trips with mom.


----------



## Pinkocto

podsnel said:


> I am playing catch up- and actually, I am re-reading some of it, because I can't really remember where I left off-
> 
> Anyway, in case someone else hasn't told you, the double doors at the end of the hall are Grand Villas- we stayed in one all the way at the end this past November, it was spectacular! There are actually 3 doors into the GV- the 2 you took a pic of, and one to the right.  It is the entire end of the hallway. We LOVED it.
> 
> I love all your AKV pics- such a beautiful resort- can't wait to go again in May.



This TR has been so spaced out I probably should reread it  

Thanks for the info. I was confused since I kept seeing them in what seemed like random places. I guess I need to look at the resorts floor plan to see where they all are. I'm sure it was gorgeous. 

I can't wait to get back either, Jambo House has quickly become my happy place  are you staying in a GV again?


----------



## dgbg100106

You know the Karmel place is a must for David every time we are in EPCOT.  He gets the German Chocolate bar, and I get the the soft shortbread bar covered in carmel.....  It is so wonderful...


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I knew about your gorgeous dog but didn't know his name.  He's so beautiful!  I know I talked about your dog a long time ago and had told you that we've always wanted one, but not sure if they do okay in the heat  otherwise we would already have one.



He actually LOVES the heat. He will purposefully lay in the sun. He also has a pool so when he gets too hot he'll go in and splash himself. I actually saw one in Cozumel last year. 



Leshaface said:


> If you're up for a little bit of company, please let me know and I can perhaps meet up with you at DL?  Just let me know.  You're probably going to meet up with Alison too.  She's fun!



I would love that. I can't remember how far away you live from DL. Hopefully we can figure out something. Oh yes, I'm hoping Alison can meet too. 



Leshaface said:


> Gotta admit, i'm really jealous of your relaxing pool days.  It seems that there is never time for us to do pool time.  I think you're able to do pool days more because you go way more often then us.  At the rate we're going, we're only getting to WDW every 2 years, and we'd rather be touring the parks.  One day, i'm just going to add an extra day onto our trip and make it strictly for the pool.



This was the very first trip since I was a kid that I've lounged by the pool at Disney. All my other trips were always go go go. Thanks to R & M we took the mornings slow and it was really nice. With DVC you know there's always another trip so no need to do it all. You should definitely plan in pool days 



Leshaface said:


> Poor M!  Hope she didn't get too nervous on Maelstrom!



They were so bad, she really was getting worried!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Gay Days is May 28th - June 3rd, not that it's a big thing, but everyone focuses on a specific park on a certain day.  If you want to avoid crowds, better to go to one of the other parks that day.



Thanks for this, I'll have to keep this in mind. That trip I'm thinking will be waterparks and relaxing at the resort. I'm sure I won't be able to resist heading to HS for some rides at some point. 



franandaj said:


> Is that for one person or two?  That fare does seem really pricey for October.  The January one is more in line with what we are getting for our six day cruise per person.



That is for two, both inside staterooms. Even one category up jumps the price considerably.  So I could do two 5 day cruises back to back for $2050 in January which I'm leaning towards. 



franandaj said:


> I just checked studio availability and so far, there are still studios available.  You might consider "walking" your vacation just in case.  I plan on being around then.  I will have been out to hopefully meet Ellen the week before.  Sounds like a fun DL month!  The Expo is less than a month before you come out too!



I haven't heard that expression before. I'm pretty much locked in with those dates since that's what the boss approved. I have enough I can do a 1BR if I have to. This past year I kept checking on Septembers availability and it remained open well past the 7 month window. Hopefully it'll be ok. Just as I'm writing this I'm realizing that is in less than a month, I need to mark it in the calendar. 



franandaj said:


> And what a cutie he is!



Thank you 



franandaj said:


> at the bold!
> 
> We should all get together!  Maybe you can sneak down for a couple days for a little all girls break!



That would be great fun!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think the official Halloween season may start just after you leave. If I remember correctly it started September 14th in 2011 and September 12th in 2012. Still, they start putting up decorations before that.
> 
> This sounded like another really nice day and a very relaxing day at that.
> 
> Corinna



That's what I was thinking. If I had been going when I first thought it was going to start two days before I left. 

Thanks, it was a really nice change of pace. The only negative was people getting tired at the end. It's not like we did much, but maybe the whole vacation was just wearing them out.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> You know the Karmel place is a must for David every time we are in EPCOT.  He gets the German Chocolate bar, and I get the the soft shortbread bar covered in carmel.....  It is so wonderful...



Oh my goodness, shortbread covered in caramel! I didn't see those! In December I had a caramel and marshmallow roll which was absolutely divine. Come to think of it I can't say I saw a German chocolate bar either. So many goodies I missed some, must go back


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, shortbread covered in caramel! I didn't see those! In December I had a caramel and marshmallow roll which was absolutely divine. Come to think of it I can't say I saw a German chocolate bar either. So many goodies I missed some, must go back



Yes you must return... That is why we all have DVC....


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I haven't heard that expression before. I'm pretty much locked in with those dates since that's what the boss approved. I have enough I can do a 1BR if I have to. This past year I kept checking on Septembers availability and it remained open well past the 7 month window. Hopefully it'll be ok. Just as I'm writing this I'm realizing that is in less than a month, I need to mark it in the calendar.
> That would be great fun!



Walking a reservation means that you start ahead of your actual desired check in date and each day you add another day to the end and shave a day off the beginning. It's not entirely ethical,  but I've heard people talk about doing it for high demand times.




Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, shortbread covered in caramel! I didn't see those! In December I had a caramel and marshmallow roll which was absolutely divine. Come to think of it I can't say I saw a German chocolate bar either. So many goodies I missed some, must go back



You'll love the places in CA. Since we don't have Werther's to have a monopoly on the caramel market, every candy store sells chocolate caramel goodies!


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Yes you must return... That is why we all have DVC....


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Walking a reservation means that you start ahead of your actual desired check in date and each day you add another day to the end and shave a day off the beginning. It's not entirely ethical,  but I've heard people talk about doing it for high demand times.



Thanks for explaining. That sounds like a lot of work! 




franandaj said:


> You'll love the places in CA. Since we don't have Werther's to have a monopoly on the caramel market, every candy store sells chocolate caramel goodies!



I'm ready


----------



## MEK

Your dog is SO cool!  Really pretty with those blue eyes.

That chewy caramel bar - YUM!

Those empanadas - YUM!

I love beet salads.  Love them!  I hope you moms was good.  That pizza looked really good, too.

So your brother did not want to eat at WPE?  Where did they eat?  

This update was all about the food.    Oh - and cool underwater pictures from Epcot.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Your dog is SO cool!  Really pretty with those blue eyes.
> 
> That chewy caramel bar - YUM!
> 
> Those empanadas - YUM!
> 
> I love beet salads.  Love them!  I hope you moms was good.  That pizza looked really good, too.
> 
> So your brother did not want to eat at WPE?  Where did they eat?
> 
> This update was all about the food.    Oh - and cool underwater pictures from Epcot.



Lots of delicious food. That pizza and salad were both winners. We did a repeat trip to WPE last month and got them again.  

I must have worded that wrong. They just didn't want to eat at the restaurant so we all got take out. 

Oh and those empanadas were fabulous, I'll definitely get them again. 

I couldn't believe I left the big camera behind that day. There would have been tons more pictures.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for explaining. That sounds like a lot of work!
> 
> I'm ready



Most people do it for peak times or resorts with limited availability.  If you want I can reserve a room there and if yours isn't available for your days, you can waitlist and I'll cancel and see if you get the waitlist!     Without the F&W Festival I'm not planning a lot of CA stays because we don't have advance notice of events we want to attend.  I just booked a Grand Villa for one night for our band weekend next year because I COULD!    We may just do a party in the room instead of our normal celebration.  

My favorites in the candy shop are the (now) Mickey and Minnie Marshmallow treats.  I think I've showed them in my reports.  They're like three or four marshmallows with caramel coating and then red sugar.  Minnie has white M&M polka dots and Mickey has yellow jelly bean polka dots.  Both are fantastic.  I also like the smores bars which don't have caramel, but they are REALLY good!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Most people do it for peak times or resorts with limited availability.  If you want I can reserve a room there and if yours isn't available for your days, you can waitlist and I'll cancel and see if you get the waitlist!     Without the F&W Festival I'm not planning a lot of CA stays because we don't have advance notice of events we want to attend.  I just booked a Grand Villa for one night for our band weekend next year because I COULD!    We may just do a party in the room instead of our normal celebration.



Very cool about the GV. I hope you take tons of photos! 

Thank you for the offer. I don't want to hold up any of your points if you need them though. That would be great if its not too much trouble. You think I should be worried? I thought September is supposed to be low time. 



franandaj said:


> My favorites in the candy shop are the (now) Mickey and Minnie Marshmallow treats.  I think I've showed them in my reports.  They're like three or four marshmallows with caramel coating and then red sugar.  Minnie has white M&M polka dots and Mickey has yellow jelly bean polka dots.  Both are fantastic.  I also like the smores bars which don't have caramel, but they are REALLY good!



I think Ive seen them in your reports. I know I remember Tigger Tails. Or was that Alicia's? They looked delicious.


----------



## podsnel

Pinkocto said:


> This TR has been so spaced out I probably should reread it
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was confused since I kept seeing them in what seemed like random places. I guess I need to look at the resorts floor plan to see where they all are. I'm sure it was gorgeous.
> 
> I can't wait to get back either, Jambo House has quickly become my happy place  are you staying in a GV again?



No- have to space those Gv trips out a bit- they are a LOT of points!!! 

For DISmoms we are staying AKV CL in a 1 bdrm.  I think this will be my 4th CL stay- really like it up there, and it is so close to everything, which is very nice.


----------



## Pinkocto

podsnel said:


> No- have to space those Gv trips out a bit- they are a LOT of points!!!
> 
> For DISmoms we are staying AKV CL in a 1 bdrm.  I think this will be my 4th CL stay- really like it up there, and it is so close to everything, which is very nice.



Oh I love CL! I'll be back in March for the third time. Taking the elevator straight down to the pool was so nice. And then back up if we needed any drinks was so convenient. I missed the savannah view but maybe I'll get lucky this time.


----------



## dgbg100106

Right now i would love 4 days no park and resort only in a CL room...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Right now i would love 4 days no park and resort only in a CL room...



Any thoughts when a trip will be possible?


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Any thoughts when a trip will be possible?



My work travel is so up in the air right now due to sequestration, stuff that I have no idea how anything will be this year...


We have the two cruises, but Disney might not happen this year...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> My work travel is so up in the air right now due to sequestration, stuff that I have no idea how anything will be this year...
> 
> 
> We have the two cruises, but Disney might not happen this year...



I'm sorry to hear that 

I hope the cruises will be magnificent!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> I hope the cruises will be magnificent!



The Feb is just to get out of the cold here, and be somewhere warm.  We meet up with friends that we have cruised with many times and we relax, been to all the ports before.


The TA will be a first for us.  We have been to Barcelona before but not to all the different places that we go to on this one.  I hope to start a TR soon...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> The Feb is just to get out of the cold here, and be somewhere warm.  We meet up with friends that we have cruised with many times and we relax, been to all the ports before.
> 
> 
> The TA will be a first for us.  We have been to Barcelona before but not to all the different places that we go to on this one.  I hope to start a TR soon...



Sorry I missed this. 

Are David's relatives still going with you? That'll be really nice to get away from the cold, it's starting to get bad! 

I'll definitely follow along if you start a TR, love hearing about your adventures  where will you be stopping that's new?


----------



## Pinkocto

Sorry for the slowness again. I'm going to try and finish up the last two days of the trip this weekend since the cruise is in less than a week  thanks for your patience everybody


----------



## tiggrbaby

Pinkocto said:


> Sorry for the slowness again. I'm going to try and finish up the last two days of the trip this weekend since the cruise is in less than a week  thanks for your patience everybody



Take your time!  Loving all your details!

for less than a week!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Sorry I missed this.
> 
> Are David's relatives still going with you? That'll be really nice to get away from the cold, it's starting to get bad!
> 
> I'll definitely follow along if you start a TR, love hearing about your adventures  where will you be stopping that's new?



It is just David and I and some friends we met a couple of years ago.  We met them on the cruise and this will be our third cruise together.

I will start on it today hopefully!


----------



## dgbg100106

ok here you go....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47237835#post47237835


----------



## hstrickland

Hi there! Just looking at some of your yummy food pics!! I don't remember having the fruit tarts at CL when we were there....not fair!   Of course the pic of your creme brule is my favorite! 

I just realized that we are going to be traveling at the same time...you're leaving in 5 days for your cruise, and we'll be at WDW for our mini trip!  Aren't you excited?? 

So, are you going to do an extension to this TR with your cruise stuff??

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Take your time!  Loving all your details!
> 
> for less than a week!



Thank you!  

I'm so excited


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> It is just David and I and some friends we met a couple of years ago.  We met them on the cruise and this will be our third cruise together.
> 
> I will start on it today hopefully!



Oh that'll be really nice. How fun you found such good friends on vacation.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> ok here you go....
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47237835#post47237835



I'm coming over!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Hi there! Just looking at some of your yummy food pics!! I don't remember having the fruit tarts at CL when we were there....not fair!   Of course the pic of your creme brule is my favorite!
> 
> I just realized that we are going to be traveling at the same time...you're leaving in 5 days for your cruise, and we'll be at WDW for our mini trip!  Aren't you excited??
> 
> So, are you going to do an extension to this TR with your cruise stuff??
> 
> Heather



Hi  

All the more reason to go back! I wasn't too crazy about the tart, it was on the bland side. I think mom really liked it though. Oh yeah, the creme brûlée was hers. She's like you, loves creme brûlée. Always has to try it wherever she goes. The one from France is on the top of her list right now. 

I had no idea you were leaving so soon! You're going to love the new Fantasyland. Make sure you don't miss Tales with Belle. I didn't go and people say its really cool.  I have three more work days so not really excited yet. It's a good thing though, I get so excited about trips I feel like one day I'll give myself a heart attack. I just love going on adventures! 

I had really wanted to post all my pictures from OKW, but I'm not letting myself do anything until this one is finished. Im sure I'll take oodles of pictures  so would be happy to share if anyone is interested


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Oh that'll be really nice. How fun you found such good friends on vacation.



When you meet people who enjoy doing the same things you do, it is lots of fun.  We call them MOM and DAD, I am the age of their children.  So it is kinda fun.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> I'm coming over!


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Hi
> 
> All the more reason to go back! I wasn't too crazy about the tart, it was on the bland side. I think mom really liked it though. Oh yeah, the creme brûlée was hers. She's like you, loves creme brûlée. Always has to try it wherever she goes. The one from France is on the top of her list right now.
> 
> I had no idea you were leaving so soon! You're going to love the new Fantasyland. Make sure you don't miss Tales with Belle. I didn't go and people say its really cool.  I have three more work days so not really excited yet. It's a good thing though, I get so excited about trips I feel like one day I'll give myself a heart attack. I just love going on adventures!
> 
> I had really wanted to post all my pictures from OKW, but I'm not letting myself do anything until this one is finished. Im sure I'll take oodles of pictures  so would be happy to share if anyone is interested



Share Share and Share


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 7

Today was planned to be our second day at MK since they had Magic Hours, but since we had done everything we wanted to at MK earlier this was a do whatever we wanted to day.  I had made two reservations at Boma and this happened to be the day of the second reservation.  I was thinking wed probably cancel it but I kept it just in case.  It was a good idea because everyone loved it so much they were quite happy to go back.  Our ADR was for 10:00 and the plan was to all meet down at the restaurant.  Mom had woken up before me and was sitting out in the lounge enjoying some coffee and watching the Sound of Music.  I eventually stopped hitting the snooze and got up around 9:40.  I need to remind you guys of the huge bug M had found in their room earlier in the trip.  She thought it was a cockroach and they eventually found it later that day and killed it.  Of course that freaked me out and had me on bug alert the whole week.  Well today was my day for a scare.  A huge and I mean HUGE bug crawled out of the dirty clothes pile and scurried along the wall.  All I could think to do was capture it under a glass.  It was so monstrous I didnt dare squash it lest it mess up my shoe and the carpet.  At that point it was 9:55 and I needed to get down to breakfast so I left it under the glass intending to show it to mom later.  

Down to Boma where I found everybody already there, they were ready to eat!  I only took pictures my meal; I think people had started digging in before I thought to take pictures.  Well needless to say everyone had numerous plates of food and they all even had a second omelet. They must have been really hungry is all I can say, I cant imagine eating two omelets.  






This looks like a lot more butter than it actually was&






Breakfast was as delicious as the last time and we will definitely be back in the future.  R & M tried to treat us to breakfast but I wouldnt hear of it.  They did pay for themselves though which was fine.  

We headed out to the pool to check out the weather and it was pouring rain.  Good thing we werent set on going to a park that day.  We decided to go rent some movies where R & M picked up National Treasure 2 and I got Dumbo.  It had been many years since Id seen it and couldnt pass up the free rental opportunity.  We headed up to our perspective rooms and I was fully prepared to take care of the bug, but it was gone!  Our room had been cleaned so I guessed that the CM had taken care of it but I had to make sure that was the case and that the glass just hadnt been tipped over.  So I went on a hunt for Elsy, our CM, who happened to be next door cleaning.  She said she had been vacuuming and saw the glass on the floor and freaked out when she saw what was in it.  She vacuumed it up, whew!  I had to make sure it wasnt crawling around somewhere.  She took care of us all week, she was wonderful.  

Bug problem solved mom took a load of clothes down to the laundry and I jumped in the shower.  We were happy to stay put as long as it was raining.  We watched the Sound of Music for a little bit on the TV, they must have been playing it back to back all day and since mom hadnt seen the end of it earlier she was happy to watch it again. At some point she went back to put the clothes in the drier while I caught up on the DIS.  When I was all caught up and she hadnt returned I went in search of her.  She had the laundry room to herself and was watching the Sound of Music down there.  Too funny.  

Around 2:00 the rain had fizzled out and we decided to head to AK.  R & M stayed back at the resort and watched National Treasure 2.  I think they planned to catch up with us but that never happened.  We ended up meeting up at DTD later in the evening.  By this point in the trip I had stopped carrying the big camera.  Since it was brand new I didnt have a case for it and was carrying it around in a sleeve inside the back pack.  Every time I wanted to use it I had to stop and open the back pack and get it out of the sleeve which turned out to be annoying enough to discourage me from using it.  The top priority when getting home was to buy a good case for it.  

At AK we headed for the Safari but of course got distracted along the way.  We found the kangaroos for the first time.  I only found out there were kangaroos at AK from someones TR from here.  I love that there is always something new to explore.  
















This was a huge vulture nest.  






Because of the rain there was hardly anybody at the park, it was wonderful.  The Safari was a walk on.   Some giraffes were taking over the road and they were there so long they actually got a feeding truck to come and distract them.  
















The phone is definitely not the best for the Safari.  I kept kicking myself for leaving the camera behind.  

After the Safari we headed to the Pangani Forest Trail where we had a wonderful leisurely stroll. 

This big guy was so cute playing with his foot.  I could have watched much longer but he had attracted quite the crowd and others wanted a good view.  
















Lily was out being quite playful but the phone couldnt catch a good photo.  

After that we headed towards the Maharaja Jungle Trek all the while hunting for some popcorn for me and a Mickey bar for mom.  When we got to Asia and still had not found any treats I asked mom if shed like to join me at the Yak & Yeti for some fried green beans.  Mary Ellen had raved about them on her TR and I was intrigued.  We were seated right away which was very nice.  Our waitress didnt seem too thrilled that all we wanted was appetizers and desserts but we were not to be deterred.  

The fried green beans were indeed delicious.  We werent too crazy about the chili sauce that came with them and mom thought that tamarind sauce would complement them nicely.  They actually had some and it did taste very delicious.  I highly recommend requesting some tamarind sauce to accompany your fried green beans if you ever get them.  






We also got the Cream Cheese Wontons which were a dessert.  They were magnificent!  Covered in sweetened condensed milk with a side of vanilla ice cream.  






Mom also wanted to try the Mango Pie which we both thought needed to be a little tarter.  It was good but we probably wont get it again.  I much prefer key lime pie. 






I was a bit disappointed they didnt take the TiW card which I didn't know ahead of time.  Our quick repast cost me a bit more than I expected but it was worth it.  The waitress invited us to explore the restaurant after we finished so we did.  It was quite impressive.   
















The story behind the restaurant is that there is a hotel upstairs which they didnt fail to include.  I love the Disney details!  




































to be continued...


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> When you meet people who enjoy doing the same things you do, it is lots of fun.  We call them MOM and DAD, I am the age of their children.  So it is kinda fun.



That sounds lovely


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Share Share and Share



Thank you, I will


----------



## tiggrbaby

Oh, we ate at Y&Y in '09 with our parents - those wontons were to die for!  We got a table upstairs so we could watch the afternoon parade.

I think they probably don't take TiW because they are actually part of the Landry chain.


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Oh, we ate at Y&Y in '09 with our parents - those wontons were to die for!  We got a table upstairs so we could watch the afternoon parade.
> 
> I think they probably don't take TiW because they are actually part of the Landry chain.



I think that's what the waitress said.  I just assumed all the sit downs took it, it was my fault I didn't do any investigating.  

We went back in December and got the wontons again.  Just scrumptious!


----------



## Pinkocto

Time seemed to fly by and when we headed out to the Jungle Trek it was 5:30.  The park closed at 6:00 that night so when we walked up to the Treks entrance we asked the CM if we had time to go through.  She said we had plenty of time, and we pretty much had the place to ourselves.  

I love watching the bats and was now super irritated with myself for not bringing the zoom camera.  If anything one should always bring the camera to AK, I missed so many perfect opportunities.  






I just love the look of the area in here.  






How very kind of them to reassure us.  


























Look at those paws!
















This is inside the bird area. 


























We starting heading out of the park at 5:56.  It was a perfectly splendid afternoon.  As we were heading out R texted that he and M had just gotten to DTD so we headed off to meet them.  We didnt rush out though, but walked through one of the shops and enjoyed the animals in the Oasis before leaving.  We took the bus to Kidani and then caught the DTD bus that magically drove up only a few minutes later.  The timing couldnt have been more perfect.  

At DTD we found R & M in front of the World of Disney and then went shopping.  

I cant remember seeing this before and thought it was so pretty. 






I love this photo of R.  






I cant remember seeing the Genie either; Ive been missing all kinds of cute things. 






Pooh is looking plumper than usual.






And the Cheshire a little creepier






I love this!






And I so wanted to buy this






But I was not in the mood to spend $145.

Nothing in the jewelry section caught my eye which was just as well.  I only left with a mini Lotso and a 2012 magnet.  

R & M had gone ahead of us to find a bathroom. We were to meet at EoS but found them in TrenD which is on the way.  There were so many cute clothes in there that I wanted but I restrained myself.  We ended up parting ways with R & M at that point.  M wanted to stay and shop and we were ready to call it a night.  Ended up she really would have liked to have spent more time at DTD.  Well, I did try to get everyone there earlier in the trip for dinner but they were all too tired. I knew they would love it.  This was our first trip to EoS and we got our sandwiches to go.  As we were walking to the bus stop we saw our bus driving up.  We ran!  Ended up we didnt need to since there were two guests on scooters that needed to be loaded.  It was still good to know I could run in a pinch.  Its been a while 

We got back home about 9:30.  We still had Dumbo to watch so we didnt stop for a movie but went straight to the CL for some desserts.  They had pumpkin cheesecake and raspberry mousse.  






The pumpkin cheesecake was fabulous!  I dont care for fruit and chocolate so didnt go for the mousse but mom loved it.  Too bad there werent more cheesecakes or I would have nabbed them.  

I also had one of these which was pretty good. 






Since we had missed the prior evenings offerings mom asked if they happened to have had that delicious lemon dessert we had on the first night and would you believe they did!  We were so sad we missed it.  

We watched Dumbo while eating our sandwiches and oh my goodness they were heaven on a plate!  I cant believe we hadnt tried EoS before.  We would be back thats for certain. Mom had a veggie and I had a caprese.   We couldnt make it past 10:30 so I turned off the movie.  It was a splendid day.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a pretty good day and it's good that R&M finally learned to navigate their way around.  I've only been to EoS once, and really enjoyed it.  I would like to go back sometime, but it never seems to work out.  Even at Disneyland!




Pinkocto said:


> And I so wanted to buy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was not in the mood to spend $145.



Check eBay, or better yet would you like me to have Fran do it for you?  She loves to be a personal shopper!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a pretty good day and it's good that R&M finally learned to navigate their way around.  I've only been to EoS once, and really enjoyed it.  I would like to go back sometime, but it never seems to work out.  Even at Disneyland!



I was so glad they finally figured it out. It was really nice not having to stop for smoke breaks.  Just a go with the flow kind of day. 

Oh my, you must get back. Needless to say we went three times in December. 



franandaj said:


> Check eBay, or better yet would you like me to have Fran do it for you?  She loves to be a personal shopper!



I hadn't even thought of eBay, what a good idea! I just went over and checked and there are a few but they are posted for $199 or $250. There are some other beauties that I've never seen before. eBay is dangerous! How it usually works is that if I'm still thinking about something and see it again I get it. If it slips my mind then I'm not worried. I had forgotten about this until seeing the picture again so I'm ok. It's my fail-safe from spending too much.


----------



## dgbg100106

We ate at Y&Y last time we were there and LOVED the dumplings and dim sum.


----------



## dgbg100106

I have never been to EoS,   I know I am bad.

About your camera...  I am not sure which one you got but I carry a Nikon D7000, and I use a sling strap.  It is awesome, and makes taking pictures at Disney much easier.

I have been using it for 4 years now, with a previous camera also.

I use my bag when I go on something wet, but mostly just use the strap for walking around and dry rides.

I have the womens and sport version

http://www.blackrapid.com/products


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 8  Last Day

Leaving day is always sad and today was no exception.  Mom had woken up at 7:45, packed most of her stuff and went down to the pool.  I woke up around 8:40 started packing, took a shower, and sat down to watch the rest of Dumbo.  I definitely did not remember the strange champagne elephant scene that seemed to last for ages.  I really enjoyed it though, and I think I cried when Dumbo saw his mom locked up.  Im a total sap for touchy feely moments. 

At some point mom texted or called and said shed be up around 10:20 to go grab breakfast with me.  Well breakfast closes at 10:30 and she still had stuff to pack and a shower to take and we had to be out of the room at 11:00.  Needless to say she was stressing me out.  We were already planning to enjoy the pool for the afternoon why did she need to push the envelope at check out time  At 9:30 a CM knocked on the door to clean.  I am in here milking all the time I have left, why are you bothering me I said to myself, not her.  It was a different CM from the rest of the week and she said shed be back later.  Ugh.  Around 10:20 mom did finally show up and we went to grab some breakfast.  I will admit I was irritable.  I was feeling overwhelmed and a bit sad that it was our last day.  

We did make it out of the room by 11:00.  We decided to give our tip envelope to Elaine to give to Elsy when she saw her next.  Im still unsure about tips and didnt want this new CM to get Elsys hard earned money.  Does anyone have insight on tipping?  Should we have left some every day and not waited until the end of the trip?  

We chatted with Elaine for a bit before leaving and gave her a hug.  She has really made our CL trips even more special than they already are.  She greets us by name every time she sees us and makes sure we have everything we want/need.  She is an angel.  I happened to ask if we could come up later that day since DME didnt pick us up until 4:00.  They said absolutely, our cards still worked until closing that night.  Excellent, no need to say good bye just yet. 

We headed down to do airline check-in.  I just love this service, it makes the day so much easier.  In no time we were bag-less and had a good 4 ½ hours to enjoy.  R & M still had a park day on their tickets and wanted to head to AK.  Well before this trip I swore I wouldnt let them out of my sight on the last day since they have a bad habit of being late for things.  I was still nervous about letting them go, but I really didnt want to go with them since we had just done AK yesterday.  I told them that wherever they were at 2:00 to start heading back to the resort.  Our DME was coming at 4:05 so I figured that would give them plenty of time to get back.  So they headed off and we headed down to the pool.

I really didnt want to sit by the pool for the whole afternoon and found myself getting grouchy.  I tried to control it but couldnt stop.  Mom quickly caught on to my mood and asked what Id like to do.  We acquiesced and decided to stay at the pool for an hour and then head to HS.  It was another scorcher.  I caught up in the journal and then went for a swim.  The water was just right.  We headed out to HS around 12:30 but left our bags with bell services.  

We headed straight to RnRC and ToT.  They both had a posted wait of 20 minutes but RnRC was really only a 5 minute wait and ToT was a walk on.  So perfect.  There was a family in front of us at ToT and one of the younger boys absolutely refused to go on.  He was probably 8 or 9.  Nothing could convince him to go on.  I was impressed by his determination.  Hopefully one day hell get to enjoy it.  

Then we headed to Star Tours since mom hadnt gotten a second ride the other day.  We stopped for a Mickey bar along the way.  Mom just adores those Mickey bars.  It was a five minute wait for Star Tours which was great.  I think Im understanding how they shuffle the story lines around.  Its been fun to see the different scenarios but I dont think Id go if mom didnt want to.  It always makes me feel a little queasy.  

After that we headed back to the resort.  I stopped for some popcorn along the way though.  Usually I always get a souvenir popcorn bucket but not on this trip.  All the ones I saw I have already.  The little stand actually had air conditioning which I thought was so nice for the CM.  Theyd probably have people passing out in there if there wasnt at least a fan.  R called at some point asking where we were.  They were back at the resort and looking for us.  Oops.  I felt a little guilty for not going with them so I said we headed to HS so mom could ride Star Tours.  Mom let the cat out of the bag later on in the day.  They were going to grab a last lunch at the Mara and wed find them when we got there.  

We left HS around 2:50 and there happened to be a bus waiting at the bus stop. They were switching drivers which was great luck.  Back at the resort we stopped in the Zawadi Marketplace and got mom a Halloween reusable bag shed been eyeing and another mini Donald for me.  It was a different color than the one I had, I needed it!  

We collected our bags from bell services and went up to the CL for some last snacks. We went up with some CMs who were changing the door locks to the swipe locks.  We had gotten three messages that week saying it would happen while we were there but it never did.  I asked the guys how long the resort would take to do and they said about a month. Thats one big undertaking.  

R & M were still eating their lunch by the pool and just decided to stay down there.  Elaine had gone home for the day so Im glad we had said good bye earlier.  We had about 20 minutes to enjoy the CL and they went by much too quickly.  I changed into jeans before leaving because I am always cold on the plane and then we headed out. 

The flower arrangement in the CL was so pretty











We met R & M out front and caught up with them.  They had a great time at AK. They did the Festival of the Lion King again, the Safari, and one of the trails.  I think the Pangani would make more sense since its right by the safari but I cant remember.  Last night at DTD M found a couple shirts she fell in love with and R got a 2012 baseball cap that was on clearance for $13.  The DME came right on time and we were off to pick up a few people at the AoA and then Pop Century.  

At the airport we were presented with the harsh reality of not being in Disney anymore.  The bathrooms were horrible.  Disney just does such a great job of keeping everything so clean.  We stopped in the Disney and Universal stores before going through security.  Ive never been to Universal which one of these years Id really like to do.  I just cant seem to drag myself away from WDW.  

We had about an hour before our flight so just relaxed and chatted for a bit.  The flight was uneventful.  It wasnt full which was great so we had two rows to ourselves.  When we got to BWI we had to wait on the runway for a good twenty minutes since there was a plane in our way.  Ms mom was picking us all up and circled for quite a while before finding the cell phone lot.  I was dropped off first and I went straight to get Conner from my dad and stepmoms.  I was very happy to see him.  He seemed surprised to see me.  Thankfully he didnt shun me like he usually does when I get back.  

All in all it was a great trip with some important quality time spent with family.  Time has already healed a lot of my negative feelings.  R & M had a wonderful time which Im so glad about and mom loved being with all her kids.  

Thanks to everyone for following along and sharing my adventure.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> I have never been to EoS,   I know I am bad.
> 
> About your camera...  I am not sure which one you got but I carry a Nikon D7000, and I use a sling strap.  It is awesome, and makes taking pictures at Disney much easier.
> 
> I have been using it for 4 years now, with a previous camera also.
> 
> I use my bag when I go on something wet, but mostly just use the strap for walking around and dry rides.
> 
> I have the womens and sport version
> 
> http://www.blackrapid.com/products



Thanks so much for the info.   I found a Crumpler which is a smallish sling bag and gives me great accessilbilty.  I had seen one at REI before the trip but it was $70 so I didn't get it.  When I got back I looked on ebay and was able to find one for $30.  I did see a bunch of people with sling straps and will probably get one as well.  I'm just nervous about hitting the camera on stuff.


Oh you must try EoS, it is so delicious!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## dgbg100106

Thanks for sharing your trip!  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Pinkocto

tiggrbaby said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!



Thanks so much for following along


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for a great TR! Your honesty and thorough reporting was very refreshing. 

You showed me quite a few things I didn't know about.


----------



## Pinkocto

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip!  I really enjoyed it!



I'm so glad! Thanks so much for following along


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Thanks for a great TR! Your honesty and thorough reporting was very refreshing.
> 
> You showed me quite a few things I didn't know about.



Thanks so much for following along! At times I thought 'should I include this', 'is this too much info?' I figured I'd just put it all in and hopefully not bore anybody.

I love that there's always something new to discover regarding Disney.


----------



## Leshaface

Ew, bugs in the rooms?  I understand that this is AKV, but that's going too far!   Gross though, seriously.  

I really wish we could have done some of the trails at AK.  I think my mom would have liked them, now knowing she likes anything to do with animals, which I did not know at the time.  

Aw, your TR is over   Thank you so much for doing it.  I love the way you write and how you remember to include little facts.  Sometimes I forget to do that with my TR's.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Ew, bugs in the rooms?  I understand that this is AKV, but that's going too far!   Gross though, seriously.
> 
> I really wish we could have done some of the trails at AK.  I think my mom would have liked them, now knowing she likes anything to do with animals, which I did not know at the time.
> 
> Aw, your TR is over   Thank you so much for doing it.  I love the way you write and how you remember to include little facts.  Sometimes I forget to do that with my TR's.



Oh my goodness, that bug was humongous! As big as my thumb and horribly fast. I was so proud of myself for thinking to catch it with the cup. It was like I was victorious in battle 

An excellent excuse to go back. Do you think your mom would ever do the plane ride again? 

Thanks so much for following along.  Thank you for the compliment! The only way I remember anything is by writing the journals.  I used to read whenever there was down time, now I write in the journal.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That bug would have freaked me out. You have me rethinking a future trip at AKL 

I never knew that there were kangaroos at AK either. I love that Stitch Big Fig. This would look gorgeous in my living room. And yes, I did check Ebay.

I am glad that you had a chance to do your favourite rides again. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That bug would have freaked me out. You have me rethinking a future trip at AKL
> 
> I never knew that there were kangaroos at AK either. I love that Stitch Big Fig. This would look gorgeous in my living room. And yes, I did check Ebay.
> 
> I am glad that you had a chance to do your favourite rides again. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.
> 
> Corinna



Just the thought of that bug creeps me out! I was going to take a picture of it when I got back to the room to show you guys but never got the chance. 

I thought of you when I saw that figurine. Stitch is mom's favorite as well so I'm always on the lookout for her. He is just so cute! 

It was a really nice last day. I'm glad we were all able to do what we wanted to. 

Thanks for following along


----------



## Leshaface

I'm really hoping and praying that she'll be able to get on a plane again.  We were just talking about our trip yesterday and was about to ask her if she would go again, but didn't want to push it too soon.  But it was fun reminiscing about our trip, so i'm hoping that all the good memories from that trip will encourage her to take another trip in the future.


----------



## Pinkocto

Checking in from Key West. The Wonder is gorgeous. It snowed the day we left which was nice to leave. Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## franandaj

Have a wonderful trip Pam.  I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have a wonderful trip. I can't wait to see the Wonder again.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:
			
		

> Checking in from Key West. The Wonder is gorgeous. It snowed the day we left which was nice to leave. Hope you're all having a great day!



Hope you are having a wonderful time


----------



## tiggrbaby

Have a magical time!


----------



## MEK

Pam - sorry I have gotten so far behind.  I tend to get the most behind on TR's that don't put update notifications in their title.  So sorry I haven't been reading for the pat 10 days or so.

Anyway - starting with breakfast straight through to snacks, everything looks fantastic!  I think the fried green beans and the fried wontons has to be the best food combination EVER!  YUM!

All your pictures at AK are absolutely wonderful!  You know its my fav park to take pics!  Love them!'


Have an absolutely awesome time on your upcoming cruise!  Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks so much for all the good wishes everyone  I got back home last night. it was a a fabulous cruise and I can't wait to share it. I'll post a link when I get it going. 

Suffice it to say there are many things I liked about the Wonder better than the Dream and a few vice versa.


----------



## Leshaface

Omgosh, just noticed your ticker...5 days!!!   That came up rather quickly!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - sorry I have gotten so far behind.  I tend to get the most behind on TR's that don't put update notifications in their title.  So sorry I haven't been reading for the pat 10 days or so.
> 
> Anyway - starting with breakfast straight through to snacks, everything looks fantastic!  I think the fried green beans and the fried wontons has to be the best food combination EVER!  YUM!
> 
> All your pictures at AK are absolutely wonderful!  You know its my fav park to take pics!  Love them!'
> 
> 
> Have an absolutely awesome time on your upcoming cruise!  Can't wait to read all about it!



No worries at all  

Thanks to your review I wanted to try the green beans and they didn't disappoint. So delicious! and those wontons are dangerous! 

Thanks so much for your compliments! I was so mad at myself for not taking the big camera that day. 

I'm uploading pictures right now, cant wait to share how beautiful the Wonder is.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Omgosh, just noticed your ticker...5 days!!!   That came up rather quickly!



I need to change it, that says five days since trip  it was fabulous!


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> I need to change it, that says five days since trip  it was fabulous!



Woah!  Where have I been?!  Obviously not on the DIS  

Will you be sharing your trip here?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Thanks so much for all the good wishes everyone  I got back home last night. it was a a fabulous cruise and I can't wait to share it. I'll post a link when I get it going.
> 
> Suffice it to say there are many things I liked about the Wonder better than the Dream and a few vice versa.



Welcome back. I am glad that you enjoyed the Wonder.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Woah!  Where have I been?!  Obviously not on the DIS
> 
> Will you be sharing your trip here?!



You've got a bundle of joy keeping you occupied, I'm surprised you're able to Dis at all!  

I'm uploading pictures right now and hoping to do one or two updates today.  I have an intense work schedule for the next two weeks so not sure how much I'll be able to get on here but want to at least get it started.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Welcome back. I am glad that you enjoyed the Wonder.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you   The Wonder was so lovely.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody, 

I've started the cruise TR, here's the link, please join me 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47349355#post47349355


----------



## hstrickland

Well...I hate it, too, when trips and TRs end HOWEVER...you have a new one  I've already subbed...will go back now and catch up. 

Glad things turned out well with your family. You're right...time does heal wounds 

Enjoyed following along!
Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Well...I hate it, too, when trips and TRs end HOWEVER...you have a new one  I've already subbed...will go back now and catch up.
> 
> Glad things turned out well with your family. You're right...time does heal wounds
> 
> Enjoyed following along!
> Heather



Thanks Heather! I'm already mulling over when would be a good time to take them again. If I ever go with them on vacation again I'll take them on a cruise. I have already offered for them to use my points if they want to go back to WDW alone. 

Thanks for following along!


----------



## the who #3

if your brkfst revs are at boma, you will love it.  best brkfst on prop.  the ham is fantastic and cooked to perfection.

you can also get zebra domes at bkfst if you ask for them.


----------

